# PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. September 2010)

*PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (26. September 2010)

*PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

sind die "abo-prämien" geändert worden? nur noch eine prämie für ein bestimmtes abo?


----------



## Chriss4Cross (26. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenns Starcraft 2 als Prämie gäbe, dann würd ich mir auch mal wieder nen Abo holen


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

langsam finde ich es etwas übertrieben mit der Amazon Werbung hier....
Wenn auf der Startseite schon ein großes Amazon Logo zu sehen ist, frage ich mich ob ich bei amazon.de gelandet bin oder noch bei pcgh.de bin


----------



## matti30 (29. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Pcgh.de sponsored by amazon..... -..-


----------



## Zoon (29. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Na lieber Amazon Werbung die sich auch noch sinnvoll über ein Partnerprogramm in PCGH einbinden lässt z.B. im Preisvergleich als Werbung in Form wie überdimensional aufpoppende Flash Player und ähnlichem.


----------



## Perry (30. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@ pcgh Daniel
da ich nun den Gutschein auch bei einem Jahresabo bekommen konnte, habe ich mein Versprechen eingelöst und bin ab sofort mal wieder Abonent von euch. Ich glaube aber die neue Ausgabe bekomme ich noch nicht, dafür war es wohl zu spät schließlich kommt die schon am Samstag zu den Abonennten


----------



## Hademe (30. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sollte es nicht hauptsächlich um Euer Magazin gehen und nicht um die ABO Prämie?!
Mir kommt es jedesmal so vor als wäre das ein verzweifelter Versuch uninteressierte Menschen für ein ABO zu gewinnen.
Wenns so wenige abonnieren, wird das ein Amazon Gutschein auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Rayken (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Chriss4Cross schrieb:


> Wenns Starcraft 2 als Prämie gäbe, dann würd ich mir auch mal wieder nen Abo holen



das gibts bei der PCgames zum abo


----------



## Perry (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ja das magazin kaufe ich sowieso jeden monat, aber wenn es schon aboprämien gibt dann will ich aber auch was gescheites haben, mit einer TUbe Wärmeleitpaste oder so ein paar komischen Kopfhörern kann ich nichts anfangen


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Perry schrieb:


> ja das magazin kaufe ich sowieso jeden monat, aber wenn es schon aboprämien gibt dann will ich aber auch was gescheites haben, mit einer TUbe Wärmeleitpaste oder so ein paar komischen Kopfhörern kann ich nichts anfangen



die prämien waren schon mal besser und übersichtlicher.....


----------



## X Broster (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



> ***NEU: 30-Euro-Gutschein für Home of Hardware*
> - Wert: 30 Euro
> - Nutzen Sie den Gutschein für alle Artikel auf Amazon.de!


Kleiner Copy&Paste Fehler.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> die prämien waren schon mal besser und übersichtlicher.....



Wie meinst Du das mit der Übersicht?



X Broster schrieb:


> Kleiner Copy&Paste Fehler.



Danke


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit der Übersicht?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke



der web-aufbau ist komisch....damals hatte man einen etwas übersichtlicheren aufbau. so finde ich ihn eher verwirrend (nicht das ich damit nicht klar komme).


----------



## WallaceXIV (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Einen kleinen Test zur Prämie gibt es hier:  [Erfahrungsbericht] NesteQ RubberScrew Magnet


----------



## Julianus2008 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da blicke ich irgendwie nicht mehr durch..... in den News steht nichts davon, dass man selbst Leser sein muss, aber wenn man über abo.pcgh.de die Prämien sucht, dann findet man sie nur unter "Leser-werben-Leser"...Und wer erhält jetzt überhaupt was? Erhält nur der, der Jemanden angeworben hat, etwas, oder auch der Abonent?.....Könnte mich bitte mal einer aufklären? Dankeschön.


----------



## Lotz24 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Toll... das SilverStone Strider Essential ST50F-ES ist nicht lieferbar-.-


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Lotz24 schrieb:


> Toll... das SilverStone Strider Essential ST50F-ES ist nicht lieferbar-.-



Laut Silverstone wurden die Netzteile heute an unser Abo-Lager geschickt und sind dann aber morgen verfügbar.


----------



## Raeven (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also den 30 Euro Amazon Gutsch. find ich Klasse. Da hat der Prämienempfänger endlich die Möglichkeit einen Artikel seiner Wahl auszusuchen. Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> der web-aufbau ist komisch....damals hatte man einen etwas übersichtlicheren aufbau. so finde ich ihn eher verwirrend (nicht das ich damit nicht klar komme).



Das gebe ich gerne weiter!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hmm ... sind die Gutscheine auch für Amazon.co.uk gültig? 

Bald (~Nach Weihnachten, sind dann wohl erst mal wieder aus die Scheinchen ..) steht wieder eine grössere Ladung (Steamworks-)Spiele an die ich mir von der Insel ordern werde, und einem kleinen Rabatt wäre ich da nicht abgeneigt .... mit 'nem Abo liebäugele ich eh, aber als primitiver Jäger&Sammler hat man nun mal den Tick geil auf Prämien aller Art zu sein, und bisher war nie so recht die richtige dabei (gutes PSU/HDD/Keyboard/Mouse hat man als Zocker ja eh meist), und so ein kleiner Gutschein wäre da schon ein Argument ... ^^

Wobei ich als Stammlese so oder so 'ne sichere Einnahmequelle für euch bin ...


----------



## Lotz24 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis die Prämien logeschickt werden? Meine 4 Wochen sind um^^


----------



## Klemens92 (6. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Laut Silverstone wurden die Netzteile heute an unser Abo-Lager geschickt und sind dann aber morgen verfügbar.


 
moin,

ich versuche inzwischen seit genau einem monat meinen Freund für das 1 jahr DVD abo zu werben und dieses Netzteil zu erhalten.

Ich erhalte immer die Nachricht "Die gewünschte Anzahl für "SilverStone Strider Essential ST50F-ES" ist momentan nicht verfügbar"

Beim 2 Jahres abo ist diese Prämie erhältlich, mein Freund möchte aber nur für ein Jahr geworben werden. Was kann ich tun?

Danke im vorraus

Klemens92


----------



## P37E (7. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ich würde gerne den yasya nehmen aber ist wohl auch keiner mehr verfügbar


----------



## XmuhX (7. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Suche den Fehler! 

Zitat aus dem kleingedruckten bei einem 1 Jahres Abo:
"Das Abo gilt für mindestens 12 Ausgaben und kann danach jederzeit mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten zum Monatsende gekündigt werden."


----------



## Klemens92 (8. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Suche den Fehler!
> 
> Zitat aus dem kleingedruckten bei einem 1 Jahres Abo:
> "Das Abo gilt für mindestens 12 Ausgaben und kann danach jederzeit mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten zum Monatsende gekündigt werden."


 
und was hat das mit meinem 1. post zu tun?

guck mal da:

http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...o-silverstone-strider-essential-st50f-es.html

und klick mal auf "in den Warenkorb",
dann guck mal was passiert


----------



## XmuhX (9. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Klemens92 schrieb:


> und was hat das mit meinem 1. post zu tun?
> 
> guck mal da:
> 
> ...



Richtig, das hat nichts mit deinem Post zu tun...hab ich nichtmal gelesen, da ich mich nur über die Abos informieren wollte und dann diesen Fehler entdeckt habe.
Aber wenn ich das Versuche was Du beschrieben hast, habe ich garnichts im Warenkorb...auch nicht schlecht. 

Normalerweise wird sowas in kürze gefixt, da der Kunde ja König ist...aber scheinbar wird das ganze ziemlich gemütlich angegangen.


----------



## Klemens92 (9. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird sowas in kürze gefixt, da der Kunde ja König ist...aber scheinbar wird das ganze ziemlich gemütlich angegangen.


 
habe gerade eine email erhalten, in der es hies, das Netzteil sei leider schon vergriffen 

nur irgendwie war das noch nie da
versuche das täglich seitdem die zeitung pcgamesharware 11/2010 erschienen ist. Es ist immer der gleiche Fehler.

ich frage mich nun ob es das Netzteil irgendwann noch geben wird


----------



## MidwayCV41 (14. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Hademe schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht hauptsächlich um Euer Magazin gehen und nicht um die ABO Prämie?!
> Mir kommt es jedesmal so vor als wäre das ein verzweifelter Versuch uninteressierte Menschen für ein ABO zu gewinnen.
> Wenns so wenige abonnieren, wird das ein Amazon Gutschein auch nicht ändern.



Also ich habe mich durch eine Prämie bei einen anderen Blatt werben lassen. Abo Jahresgebühr: 156 Euro. Prämie: iPod Nano mit 16GB, laut Preisvergleich 150 Euro Wert. Sowas nenne ich ein Geschäft. Theoretisch hätte ich noch 30 Euro zuzahlen müssen, aber da mitbeworbenes Zubehör nicht mehr lieferbar war kam bekam ich ihn für lau.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Schade Schade ... durch meine Asus Matrix Platinum hätte ich gerne ein Netzteil mit 2x 8Pin Stecker. Aber ich denke ich bekomme keine extra Wurst


----------



## Lightstrid3r (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

das is ja wohl der hässlichste usb stick den man als prämie anbieten kann. hab nur die überschrift gelesen und wollte da schon gleich zuschlagen ... dann hab ich das bild gesehn und die idee sofort verworfen ...


----------



## Duke Nukem (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ihr hättet hier sicher den ein oder anderen Offline Leser gewinnen können wenn dieser USB Stick nicht so abgrundtief hässlich wäre. Da wäre mir einer mit Arschlochmotiv lieber gewesen als dieses banale Fussball-Motiv.

Pech für euch, ich bin nämlich einer der immer vergisst die Probe-Abos abzubestellen


----------



## ClareQuilty (23. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> ...Arschlochmotiv...




Hab mir heute das Miniabo samt USB-Stick bestellt. Gutes Angebot . Nur bisschen bescheiden, dass ich erst die Januar-Ausgabe bekomme .


----------



## Krabbat (24. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

warum gibts keine gutscheine für die 1jahresabos vom magazin?
meinetwegen halt nen bisschen weniger wert als der 30€ gutschein beim dvd jahresabo
aber die prämien für das magazin jahresabo sind, wie ich finde, auch etwas mager oder? 
ich meine den 4gb usb stick gibts auch beim 3x magazin abo, was nur 7,90€ kostet! und für das ca 48€ teure magazin jahresabo gibts dann die gleiche prämie? ihrgendwie nicht so passend


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. November 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sehe ich das richtig das ich das Abo voraus zahlen muss?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



GameServer schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das ich das Abo voraus zahlen muss?



Ja, Abos werden immer im Voraus bezahlt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ja, Abos werden immer im Voraus bezahlt.


Finde ich in im euren Fall Praktisch. Bei einer anderen Zeitschrift bekam ich Quartals mäßig immer eine Rechnung. 

Aber im Voraus ist gut, 1x Zahlen und danach genießen. Und da ich denke das ihr nicht Konkurs geht ist das Geld auch sicher gut angelegt


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wie lange würde es in etwa dauern, wenn man jahresabo abschließt bis man die prämie bekommt?


----------



## ClareQuilty (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Zocker85 schrieb:


> wie lange würde es in etwa dauern, wenn man jahresabo abschließt bis man die prämie bekommt?


Würde mich auch interessieren, allerdings für das Miniabo, also den USB-Stick.


----------



## Rayken (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Woher habt ihr diese Glasköpfe? Gibts die als abo mit den Kopfhörern?


----------



## -NeXoN- (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Soo mal ne Frage meinerseits. Ich bin interessiert am aktuellen Sonderheft das sich mit dem Aufbau eines neuen Rechners beschäftigt, und ziehe in Erwägung deshalb das Mini-Abo abzuschliessen. Da bekommt man ja dann 3 Hefte + Sonderheft für 10,50€ was regelrecht geschenkt ist wie ich finde 

Jetzt hab ich unten aber in den "mini AGBs" gelesen, dass man in den letzten 12 Monaten nicht schon Abonnent gewesen sein darf. War ich auch nicht, ABER: Ich würde nach dem Mini Abo wohl eh dahin tendieren, mir ein 1 Jahres Abo zu holen. Besteht dann noch die Möglichkeit, dass ich den 30€ Amazon Gutschein ergattern kann, oder kann ich das Mini Abo dann lediglich noch verlängern und mir geht die Prämie flöten ?

Ich weiß dass ich das Sonderheft auch einzeln bestellen kann, aber das kostet dann ja schon fast soviel wie das Mini-Abo mit Sonderheft, deshalb meine Frage :p Über hilfreiche Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## ClareQuilty (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Schließ das Mini-Abo und das Jahres-Abo einfach auf zwei verschiedene Leute (Geschwister, Eltern, Freundin...) ab.


----------



## -NeXoN- (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> Schließ das Mini-Abo und das Jahres-Abo einfach auf zwei verschiedene Leute (Geschwister, Eltern, Freundin...) ab.


 
Ja, manchmal steht man halt einfach auf dem Schlauch  .. Danke


----------



## matti30 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

die Prämie gibbet erst, nachdem das Geld bei Pchg aufm Konto gelandet ist. Vorher is nix mit Prämie. War aber schon immer so.


----------



## tollhouse (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

SuperFlower ist wohl aus????? Fehler 404...


----------



## scooter123 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Zocker85 schrieb:


> wie lange würde es in etwa dauern, wenn man jahresabo abschließt bis man die prämie bekommt?


 
möglicherwiese gar nie  
hab mir ende 2009 mal so ein "DVD Miniabo Extra" geholt.
die prämie hab ich aber bis heute nicht erhalten...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



scooter123 schrieb:


> möglicherwiese gar nie
> hab mir ende 2009 mal so ein "DVD Miniabo Extra" geholt.
> die prämie hab ich aber bis heute nicht erhalten...



Hallo,

Kannst Du mir bitte den Vorgang genau schildern? Solche Aussagen ohne weiteren Beleg kann ich nicht einfach hinnehmen.

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## scooter123 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kannst Du mir bitte den Vorgang genau schildern? Solche Aussagen ohne weiteren Beleg kann ich nicht einfach hinnehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

Also ich hab am 12.10.2009 ein "PC Games Hardware DVD Miniabo Extra" bestellt.
Die 3 Hefte hab ich dann auch erhalten wenn auch immer mit großer Verspätung (ca. 3-4 Wochen)
Die Prämie "Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 " habe ich aber bis heute noch nicht erhalten.

MfG
Anton


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hattest Du Dich denn mal bei DPV gemeldet? In der Zeit haben wir den Dienstleister gewechselt.


----------



## Egon-711 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hab auch schon dran gedacht ein ABO zu bestellen, leider sind die Netzteile immer so schnell weg…

So ein zweites Netzteil ist immer gut...

Vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal...


----------



## Alexxx-86 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



scooter123 schrieb:


> möglicherwiese gar nie


dito, hatte meine Prämie auch nie erhalten trotz einer! nachfrage.

die aussage von PCGH finde ich aber plausible, Prämie ? WFT wir  sind dafür nicht zuständig.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bitte schicke mir Deine Infos per PN - und natürlich fühlen wir uns dafür zuständig, mindestens zur Weiterleitung an den Dienstleister.


----------



## JuliusS (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das kann ich nur bestätigen mit den Prämien ich habe auf meine satte 6 Wochen gewartet . Das ist eine echte Sauerei und dient nur als Lockvogel und als Prämie ist dieser Stress oder dieses Warterei nur mit sehr viel Fantasie auzufassen . Zumindest sind die PCGH_Hefte immer klasse und außerdem durch  ABO günstiger . Aber ein Abo wegen einer Prämie zu nehmen würde ich jeden abraten .


----------



## BloodyMojito (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Auch ich habe während des Dienstleisterumzugs (Bestellung mitte 11/09) sehr lange auf meine Präme warten müssen (ca. 6 Monate....kein Witz!)....Ab 01/10 habe ich alle 3-4 Wochen brav nachgehakt: Erst waren die Daten wegen der Übergabe nicht ganz vollständig, dann war die eigentliche Prämie nicht mehr lieferbar und bei meinem Pech waren die von mir gewählten Folgeprämien zwar beim Telefonat verfügbar, aber leider wieder vergriffen als der Auftrag in Bearbeitung ging.

Ungeachtet dessen war ich am Ende aber sehr zufrieden, denn ich wollte ein neues Netzteil haben und so hangelte ich mich von be quit 480W über Nesteq 500W (semi-passiv) zu dem 600W Superflower, welches ihr jetzt wieder im Angebot habt.

Somit hat mir das halbe Jahr mehr Leistung und Effizienz für lau gebracht...damit fühlte ich mich wirklich entschädigt! Zumal die Leute am Telefon wirklich sehr freundlich waren und sich immer 1000mal entschuldigt haben....da konnte man garnicht mehr böse sein.....


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mhhhh ... also .... bei dem 30€ Amazon.Gutschein könnte ich ja jetzt echt schwach werden, liebäugele schon seit es euch gibt mit 'nem Abo, und da ich öfter mal was bei den verschiedenen Amazons dieser Welt was ordere .... mal 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## plusminus (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist schon ein Armutszeugniss für die Zeitschrift wenn ich nur ein ABO abschliesse weil ich auf die Prämie scharf bin. Das sollte PCGH zu denken geben!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht erleuchtest Du, was Du mit diesem Posting aussagen willst? Man kann uns ja schwerlich vorwerfen, dass wir Aboprämien anbieten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



plusminus schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Armutszeugniss für die Zeitschrift wenn ich nur ein ABO abschliesse weil ich auf die Prämie scharf bin. Das sollte PCGH zu denken geben!



Abo Prämien sind doch nichts Neues und gibts praktisch überall, nicht nur bei Print Medien.
Das ist halt ein beliebtes Mittel, um neue Kunden zu gewinnen und daran ist auch nichts schlecht, jede Partei gewinnt hier etwas.

Wenn eine Prämie "begehrt" sein könnte, dann besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass es nicht für alle reicht, aber dafür gibts dann Ersatzprämien. Hier hilft nur rechtzeitg sichern.

So ein Amazon-Gutschein wird aber sicherlich nicht "ausgehen".


----------



## Taktloss (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

diese ständige Meckerei an allem und jedem geht mir sowas von auf die Nerven mittlerweile!


----------



## anton-san (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Abo !! Gutschein für die Cbit nächstes "Jahr" abstauben oder ist euer Shop schneller geworden....                          

Ansonsten von der Prämie die so knapp nach nem halben Jahr kommt(bei mir zumindest) bin ich voll Zufrieden.Zeitung immer pünktlich und vor Allem früher da....


----------



## ReaCT (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sind die Miniabos auch Versandkostenfrei? Und muss Empfänger der Prämie und von der PCGH verschieden sein? Und am besten sagt ihr mir auch gleich wo ich es kündige, da ich nur auf die Nesteq Rubber Screws scharf bin und das Heft noch mit dem monatlichem Konservenkauf hole ;D


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Sind die Miniabos auch Versandkostenfrei? Und muss Empfänger der Prämie und von der PCGH verschieden sein? Und am besten sagt ihr mir auch gleich wo ich es kündige, da ich nur auf die Nesteq Rubber Screws scharf bin und das Heft noch mit dem monatlichem Konservenkauf hole ;D



Alle Abos sind versandkostenfrei, auch das Miniabo! Beim Miniabo darf Abonnent und Empfänger die gleiche Person sein, nur bei den Leser-werben-Leser-Abos muss eine andere Person angegeben werden - wer das ist, ist aber völlig egal. Die Kündigung schickst du einfach an die im Impressum angegebene Adresse. Auch eine E-Mail genügt (spart Porto


----------



## ile (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das Be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt hat aber nur 80plus *Bronze*, nicht Silber!!! Hier werden die Interessenten falsch informiert! (Ich will ja niemandem eine Absicht unterstellen, aber das gehört korrigiert!)


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



plusminus schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Armutszeugniss für die Zeitschrift wenn ich nur ein ABO abschliesse weil ich auf die Prämie scharf bin. Das sollte PCGH zu denken geben!



*Hust*
Bin mir sicher das es die "Prämie" auch so im Laden günstiger gibt.
Die Prämie ist nun mal eine Prämie 

Ausserdem.
Die PCG-H war das erste Magazin! das ich kenne das auch "etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt gesagt " auserhalb von CPU, GPU, Ram & MoBo mal was testet bzw. ausführlich erkärt; für mich als Silent Fan sehr wichtig.
Ich lese die PCG-H seit der Erstausgabe und kann mich idR. nicht beklagen.
Die PCG-H hat nun mal ein anderen Fokus und Leserkreis als die c´t, HWLuxx oder Computer Bild.

Meine Frage :
Es wird noch (?) geworben mit dem NT Super Flow Golden green 600Watt.
Ist das schon weg oder kommt das noch?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> Das Be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt hat aber nur 80plus *Bronze*, nicht Silber!!! Hier werden die Interessenten falsch informiert! (Ich will ja niemandem eine Absicht unterstellen, aber das gehört korrigiert!)


Danke für den Hinweis, wir haben es korrigiert. Der Fehler war schon in unserer Marktübersicht vorhanden und für diese Anzeige wurden die Testergebnisse aus unserer Marktübersicht herangezogen, daher wurde der Fehler kopiert.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> *Hust*
> Meine Frage :
> Es wird noch (?) geworben mit dem NT Super Flow Golden green 600Watt.
> Ist das schon weg oder kommt das noch?


Nein, dieses Netzteil ist ausverkauft und wird vorerst auch nicht wieder angeboten.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> Das Be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt hat aber nur 80plus *Bronze*, nicht Silber!!! Hier werden die Interessenten falsch informiert! (Ich will ja niemandem eine Absicht unterstellen, aber das gehört korrigiert!)



Die ganze E8-Serie hat eigentlich 80 Plus Silber, nur beim 400er hat Be quiet - warum auch immer - nur Bronze beantragt. Unsere Tests zeigen, dass das Be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt locker 80 Plus Silber erreicht. Dazu haben wir nicht nur ein Herstellermuster sondern auch ein Muster aus dem freien Handel geprüft. Die Werte kommen selbst an 80 Plus Gold heran. Siehe dazu auch den Test in Ausgabe 02/2011 auf Seite 82.

Marco


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



plusminus schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Armutszeugniss für die Zeitschrift wenn ich nur ein ABO abschliesse weil ich auf die Prämie scharf bin. Das sollte PCGH zu denken geben!


Ich für meinen Teil bin Leser der ersten Stunde, und halte von allen Magazinen / Zeitungen die ich lese den Kiosversionen in erster Linie wegen meinem Zeitschriftenhändler die Stange, da ich den gut kenne und immer ein Schwätzchen mit ihm halte wenn ich was kaufe .... wird aber auch langsam älter und hört bald auf, von daher ist so eine Prämie ein netter Zusatzanreiz jetzt doch endlich mal auf ein Abo zu wechseln.


Andere, eher unregelässige Leser werden mittels Aboprämie zu dauerhaften Kunden, was daran verwerflich sein soll erschliesst sich mir jetzt nicht.


----------



## -NeXoN- (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

*Dieser Text hat den Thread verlassen*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bitte wende Dich an unseren Abo-/Bestellservice und reklamiere das. Das hat überhaupts nichts in diesem Thread zu suchen. Das ist auch kein Supportthread.

Danke!


----------



## -NeXoN- (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hmm rein vom Thema her hat das hier wirklich nichts zu suchen, richtig. Hatte nur etwas weiter oben gefragt wie ich das Abo am besten bestell und in dem Kontext dann einfach hier gepostet, sorry ! Trotzdem danke für die fixe Antwort ..


----------



## Barnie (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nun hab ich ja schon ein Abo, aber ich arbeite auf der Tanke und wir hatten die PCGH NICHT im Angebot, hab mich mit dem Pressevertrieb in Verbindung gesetzt und hatte 2 Magazin und 2 DVD Exemplare bestellt. Siehe da, beide DVD und ein Magazin Exemplar im Januar verkauft  . Krieg ich nochmal ne Prämie?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da sagen wir artig Danke!


----------



## kbyte (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Abo am 31.01.2011 abgeschlossen mit Prämie CPU-Kühler. Bis gestern sogar hier noch so beworben. Heute kommt per Brief die Entschuldigung, dass der Artikel nicht lieferbar sei. Feine Sache.  Dann halt nich'.


----------



## ReaCT (5. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Diese verdammten Miniabos mit ihren schicken kleinen Prämien ;D Komme ich glatt wieder auf die Idee ein zweites Ab zu schließen, obwohl mein anderes noch läuft.

Wie wärs mit dem UCTA T.B. Apollish (Mit 900 Umdrehungen)? Der leuchtet schön und ist auch ca. gleich laut wie der T.B. Silence *EnermaxFanboy*


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

bei mir gabs mal ne MX510 o0


----------



## MRcKinG (22. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Schade das es für Abonenten die schon 2 3 oder mehr jahre dabei sind nich ein schönes kleine geschenk gibt würd ja auch son lüfter reichen oder so aber nein es bekommen immer nur 
die neuen abonenten was wie überall egal ob zeitschriftenabo oder sonstwas immer nur für neue kunden.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gems1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hatte vor über einer Woche ein Abo abgeschlossen (2-Jahres-Abo). Zu diesem Abo war ein Netzteil dabei und dieses sollte ich nun für meinen neuen Rechner bekommen 
Wann genau wird denn die Prämie zugestellt, denn ohne Netzteil ist mein neuer Rechner einfach nur ne teure Ablage 
Das Geld wurde vor 1 1/2 Wochen bereits überwiesen.


Wäre super, wenn ich dazu mal einen Status bekommen würde (Versandzeit)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. März 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo Gems1, also in der Regel dauert es nach der Überweisung ca. 2 Wochen, sollte also dann hoffentlich die Tage eintreffen.


----------



## plusminus (27. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich mir die Kommentare hier so durchlese dann ist der Hauptgrund für ein Abo der Pcgh die Prämie,was nicht so sehr für die Pcgh spricht.
Früher hat man das Abo abgeschlossen weil man die Zeitschrift und deren inhalte regelmässig wollte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das würde ich nicht sagen. Tatsächlich hatten wir früher wesentlich "teurere" Prämien.


----------



## FrittenFett (28. April 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Naja gut, die meisten die sich ein Abo bestellen, kaufen sich wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Monate lang die PCGH - also bekommen sie die PCGH auf irgendeinem Weg auch ohne das Abo.

Und wenn es dann zum "Standard" (in dem Fall die PCGH) noch ein Schmankerl gibt, dann ist doch eher das Interesse am neuen Gegenstand geweckt.


----------



## killer89 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

LEPA?
Was bitte ist das für ein Hersteller?

Endlich gibts mal wieder attraktive 1 Jahres Prämien 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

LEPA: Check.

Suche/Suchfunktion auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

LEPA gehört zu Enermax. Man erhält also eine gute Qualität.


----------



## leorphee (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

LWL? Ja das steht doch bei mir am Auto!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Warum ist das Fusion-Board aus?? 
Eig. wollte ich Abonnent werden, aber wenn schon dann mit einer ordentlichen Prämie!
Wird das Board wieder verfügbar sein?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kamiki09 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Warum ist das Fusion-Board aus??
> Eig. wollte ich Abonnent werden, aber wenn schon dann mit einer ordentlichen Prämie!
> Wird das Board wieder verfügbar sein?
> 
> ...


 
TOP, dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## freibier47906 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mit dem Board im Prämienprogramm könnte ich mich auch zu einer längeren Bindung durchringen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Der Ansturm auf dieses Board als Prämie war sehr groß, daher ist unser Vorrat schon komplett vergriffen. Leider können wir diese Prämie auch nicht nochmal anbieten.


----------



## Fl0o0 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ein paar tolle 1-Jahresabo-Prämien wären mal wieder cool^^


----------



## freibier47906 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der Ansturm auf dieses Board als Prämie war sehr groß, daher ist unser Vorrat schon komplett vergriffen. Leider können wir diese Prämie auch nicht nochmal anbieten.


 
Ja,ich meine,es muß ja nicht genau die gleiche Prämie sein,aber mit einer ÄHNLICHEN Prämie (komplettes Board) wäre vielleicht auch schon einigen geholfen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ein Asus E35M1-I bitte


----------



## kamiki09 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ein Asus E35M1-I bitte


 
Da bin ich sofort dabei!


----------



## Species0001 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

LichtWellenLeiter? 

Mal ernsthaft, wofür steht LWL?


----------



## Tante-Kete (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Und was dekommen die ,die schon von Anfang an Abo haben ????


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Species0001 schrieb:


> LichtWellenLeiter?
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, wofür steht LWL?


Das steht für Leser werben Leser.



Tante-Kete schrieb:


> Und was dekommen die ,die schon von Anfang an Abo haben ????


Ich rate dir einfach mal eine E-Mail an computec@dpv.de zu schicken.



freibier47906 schrieb:


> Ja,ich meine,es muß ja nicht genau die gleiche Prämie sein,aber mit einer ÄHNLICHEN Prämie (komplettes Board) wäre vielleicht auch schon einigen geholfen.


Okay wir versuchen mal so eine Prämie zu bekommen, versprechen kann ich aber leider nichts.


----------



## Maaarc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



> Ich rate dir einfach mal eine E-Mail an computec@dpv.de zu schicken.


wir wollen das aber Alle wissen


----------



## Tante-Kete (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das steht für Leser werben Leser.
> 
> 
> Ich rate dir einfach mal eine E-Mail an computec@dpv.de zu schicken.
> ...


 Na dann werd ich mein Glück mal versuchen und anfragen.......


----------



## and234 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hm, komisch. Als ich letztes Jahr ein Abo abgeschlossen hatte haben die mir ein Infrarot Thermometer versprochen doch es kam irgendwie nie an und der support antwortet nicht auf Mails...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



and234 schrieb:


> Hm, komisch. Als ich letztes Jahr ein Abo abgeschlossen hatte haben die mir ein Infrarot Thermometer versprochen doch es kam irgendwie nie an und der support antwortet nicht auf Mails...


 
Seltsam, sowas sollte nicht sein, aber ich kümmere mich persönlich darum. Schickst du mir bitte eine Private Nachricht mit deinen Kundendaten?


----------



## d00mfreak (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Warum eigentlich nur Hardware, aber keine Spiele? 

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Großteil der Leser auch Spieler sind, lässt das eigentlich die Vermutung zu, dass der von den Dingen, die atm so als Prämie erhältlich sind, er eh schon alles nötige haben sollte. Netzteil? Muss er schon haben, wenn er spielen will. Lüfter? Naja. Gehäuse: besteht idR ebenfalls kein Bedarf zum Wechseln. Die meisten dürften ein ordentliches Gehäuse, das ihnen gefällt, bereits besitzen. Will sagen: der Leser hat andere "Ausgaben" dieser Prämien bereits zu Hause, wahrscheinlich so gewählt und gekauft, dass er damit zufrieden ist. Und selbst wenn akuter Bedarf bestünde, wird er wohl kaum sagen: "Mein(e) Netzteil/Maus ist kaputt, ich werb' PCGH, damit ich ein(e) neue(s) bekomme.", sondern zeitnah in den nächsten Laden marschieren und sich eines besorgen.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich da aktuelle Spiele als die weit attraktivere Prämie empfinde. Meine Meinung...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Dafür haben wir doch die Amazon-Gutscheine. Die sind zwar nicht ganz ausreichend für ein komplettes Spiel. Aber so kann jeder selbst aussuchen, was er kaufen will.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

War nur ein Vorschlag, weil ich mich zu erinnern glaubte, dass es früher mal Spiele als Prämie gab. Die Amazon Gutscheine fände ich etwas umständlich, wäre ich dort nicht schon Kunde.


----------



## merkurmb (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> War nur ein Vorschlag, weil ich mich zu erinnern glaubte, dass es früher mal Spiele als Prämie gab. Die Amazon Gutscheine fände ich etwas umständlich, wäre ich dort nicht schon Kunde.




war auch so früher gab es Spiele


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wie lautet nochma die Adresse, wenn man seine Daten als Abonennt verlegt hat? Die Webseite von Computec is auf die Schnelle da unübersichtlich. Würde mich da nach der Laufzeit erkundigen vom Abo und wegen Verlängern/NICHTverlängern und neuer Prämie.

Wäre interessant, obs auch die computec@dpv.de wäre, oder eine andere.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> wie lautet nochma die Adresse, wenn man seine Daten als Abonennt verlegt hat? Die Webseite von Computec is auf die Schnelle da unübersichtlich. Würde mich da nach der Laufzeit erkundigen vom Abo und wegen Verlängern/NICHTverlängern und neuer Prämie.
> 
> Wäre interessant, obs auch die computec@dpv.de wäre, oder eine andere.


 
Ja genau, du kannst dich einfach an diese Adresse wenden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wir empfehlen ab sofort diesen Artikel für alle Abo-Fragen:

- Das PCGH Abo-FAQ mit Antworten zu den wichtigsten Fragen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante-Kete (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi hab meine Prämie bekommen . Game (Dragon Age 2 )
Auch als Langjäriger Abo Kunde kann man Prämien bekommen mann mus nur anfragen. DANKE


----------



## Rolk (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bei den aktuellen Prämien könnte man ja wirklich Tränenwasser bekommen. Wie ich abonniert habe gab es nur eine einzige gute Prämie die natürlich nicht mehr verfügbar war. Auf den anderen Crap (sorry, aber besser war das Zeug wirklich nicht) hab ich dann auch verzichtet.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Tante-Kete schrieb:


> Hi hab meine Prämie bekommen . Game (Dragon Age 2 ) Auch als Langjäriger Abo Kunde kann man Prämien bekommen mann mus nur anfragen. DANKE


Danke für den Hinweis, das war mir bisher gar nicht bekannt. Bin nun seit über sechs Jahren Abonnent und habe überlegt, das momentane DVD-Plus ABO zu kündigen oder auf den Studenten-Tarif zu wechseln.


----------



## Eraydone (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

hi
hat jmd schon das Gehäuse genommen? Wenn ja, taugt das Gehäuse was?


----------



## ruf!o (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

jetzt war ich so kurz davor ein 2 Jahres abo abzuschließen, aber das angebot mit dem Athlon II X4 640 ist wohl schon vergriffen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ruf!o schrieb:


> jetzt war ich so kurz davor ein 2 Jahres abo abzuschließen, aber das angebot mit dem Athlon II X4 640 ist wohl schon vergriffen


 
Ja, leider zu spät dran, nach über 3 Wochen sind die CPUs jetzt ausverkauft. Es ist nicht vorgesehen diese Prämie nochmal anzubieten.


----------



## ruf!o (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

oh, 3 Wochen, dann nehme ich natürlich das "schon" zurück  . Das ist echt an mir vorbei gegangen, obwohl ich doch jeden Tag auf der Seite und im Forum bin. Wird schon noch was anderes kommen.


----------



## XXTREME (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sobald das Bequiet Pure Power verfügbar ist, werde ich eventuell auch mal wieder nen Abo abschließen .


----------



## Excalibur0177 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich wünsche mir immer noch eine SSD als Prämie...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Excalibur0177 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir immer noch eine SSD als Prämie...


 
Ist vermutlich leider nicht umsetzbar, sorry.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@Danie Wieso nen 64 GiB Modell bei 2 Jahre Premium?
Btw.


> ***NEU** NesteQ E²CS X-Strike XS-600 Netzteil*
> - 600 Watt Leistung und patentierte "+12V Power-Plus"-Technologie
> - Hohe *Effi zienz,* erfüllt 80-PLUS-Norm
> - Großer, ultraleiser 135-mm-Lüfter mit Hydraumatic-Lager


1. Schreibfehler
2. Media Markt? Ultraleise!?


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

werden ja wieder besser die prämien ... vl wird ja doch noch was mit nem abo


----------



## FrittenFett (10. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nur eins müsst ihr mir bitt erklären:
Warum bewertet ihr die Raptor K3 in eurem Test doch recht schlecht und bietet sie dann als Abo-Geschenk an?!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Danie Wieso nen 64 GiB Modell bei 2 Jahre Premium?
> Btw.
> 
> 1. Schreibfehler
> 2. Media Markt? Ultraleise!?


Danke, korrigiert.



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Nur eins müsst ihr mir bitt erklären:
> Warum bewertet ihr die Raptor K3 in eurem Test doch recht schlecht und bietet sie dann als Abo-Geschenk an?!


Die Redaktion testet komplett unabhängig und hat mit der Abo-Abteilung nichts zutun.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@Daniel Verdammt ich schreib Schreibfehler und im selben Satz Danie xD
@Topic Warum keine 64er SSD, sollte das nicht hinhauen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Daniel Verdammt ich schreib Schreibfehler und im selben Satz Danie xD
> @Topic Warum keine 64er SSD, sollte das nicht hinhauen?


 
Das ist kompliziert. Zum einen zu teuer... leider


----------



## -NeXoN- (13. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mich persönlich würde die Logitech Illuminated sofort zu nem Abo bewegen  Ist preislich im selben Bereich wie die K3, aber 100x schöner


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (17. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mich würde der Athlon 2 X4 sehr reitzen für meinen 2ten rechner wie komme ich an den ran und gibts den noch weil ich sehe nur den USB Stick?
MFG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



!!!Kenny!!! schrieb:


> Mich würde der Athlon 2 X4 sehr reitzen für meinen 2ten rechner wie komme ich an den ran und gibts den noch weil ich sehe nur den USB Stick?
> MFG


 
Sorry, der ist leider schon ausverkauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Redaktion testet komplett unabhängig und hat mit der Abo-Abteilung nichts zutun.


 
Die Abo Abteilung schreibt eben nur das hin, was der Hersteller sagt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die Redaktion testet komplett unabhängig und hat mit der Abo-Abteilung nichts zutun.


 
Die Abo Abteilung schreibt eben nur das hin, was der Hersteller sagt.


----------



## Gems1 (25. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wann gibts denn mal ein Abo mit einem Gratisbesuch bei euch!? Anschließendes Abendessen mit den hostes-ähnlichen Mitarbeiterinnen würde ich auch nich ablehnen


----------



## B3RG1 (2. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hey PCGH, 
meine Aboprämie (Corsair HS1) macht Mucken, an wen wende ich mich jetzt am Besten?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi,

 Du bekommst bei einer Reklamation eine Paketmarke zugeschickt, damit Du das Headset dann an uns zurück schicken kann - wir kümmern uns dann um Ersatz. Mail mit Daten an computec@dpv.de genügt.


  Abo-FAQ:
  ....eine Prämie ist innerhalb 12 Monate nach Lieferung defekt (siehe Detail-Antwort hier im Q&A) oder zu meiner Rechnung oder Abbuchung einer Bestellung, Ersatz für auf dem Transport beschädigte Hefte oder Sie möchten Ihre persönlichen Daten ändern? An wen kann ich mich wenden?
  Unser Abo-Dienstleister kümmert sich um solche Fragen.

  Ihr Ansprechpartner für Deutschland:
  Post: Computec Kundenservice, Postfach 20080 Hamburg
  E-Mail: computec@dpv.de
  Tel.: 01805-7005801*
  Fax: 01805-8618002*
  Support: Montag 07.00-20.00 Uhr, Dienstag-Freitag 07.30-20 Uhr, Samstag 09.00-14.00 Uhr
  * (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Dt. Festnetz, max. 0,42 €/Min. aus dem Dt. Mobilfunk)

  Österreich, Schweiz und weitere Länder:
  Post: Leserservice Computec, 20080 Hamburg, Deutschland
  E-Mail: computec@dpv.de
  Tel: ++49-1805-8610004
  Fax: ++49-1805-8618002
  Support: Montag 07.00-20.00 Uhr, Dienstag-Freitag 07.30-20 Uhr, Samstag 09.00-14.00 Uhr


----------



## bibo842 (5. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Kurze Frage (vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen): Wenn ich heute noch ein Mini-Abo (DVD-Version für 10,90) bestelle, bekomme ich dann noch die Ausgabe von kommendem Mittwoch (10/2011) geliefert oder erst 11/2011?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die 10/11 hatte bereits am 24.08. Versanddatenübermittlung, kann also nicht mehr geliefert werden für das Miniabo. 

Wenn Du bis zum 16.09. bestellt, bekommst Du noch die 11/2011 geliefert.


----------



## Morbol (6. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bekommt man Diablo 3 dann direkt zum Release, oder erst später?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das ist die offizielle Sprachregelung. 

Bei unserem Versender, mit dem wir zusammenarbeiten, liegen die Versionen ca. 1-2 Tage vor Release vor - die Versionen werden sofort nach Lagereingang per Post verschickt. Die Lieferzeit beträgt idR 1-3 Tage, worauf wir keinen direkten Einfluss haben. Vorausgesetzt, das Abo ist bezahlt (!), geht also die Version raus, sobald diese im Lager eingetroffen ist. Erfahrungsgemäß klappt die Zustellung also meistens direkt zum Releasetermin.


----------



## Morbol (6. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist die offizielle Sprachregelung.
> 
> Bei unserem Versender, mit dem wir zusammenarbeiten, liegen die Versionen ca. 1-2 Tage vor Release vor - die Versionen werden sofort nach Lagereingang per Post verschickt. Die Lieferzeit beträgt idR 1-3 Tage, worauf wir keinen direkten Einfluss haben. Vorausgesetzt, das Abo ist bezahlt (!), geht also die Version raus, sobald diese im Lager eingetroffen ist. Erfahrungsgemäß klappt die Zustellung also meistens direkt zum Releasetermin.



Alles klar, danke, das wollte ich hören.


----------



## beercarrier (8. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, 
nur ne kleinigkeit, über das lepa n400 netzteil, eigentlich nicht so wichtig weik es eh nicht für ein highend pc gedacht ist, nur der genauigkeit wegen:

- 2 x PCI-Express-Stecker für alle aktuellen Grafikkarten

es hat leider nur 1 PCI-Express-Stecker.

damit alle geizigen bescheid wissen.

mfg beercarrier


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



beercarrier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nur ne kleinigkeit, über das lepa n400 netzteil, eigentlich nicht so wichtig weik es eh nicht für ein highend pc gedacht ist, nur der genauigkeit wegen:
> 
> - 2 x PCI-Express-Stecker für alle aktuellen Grafikkarten
> ...


 
Danke für die Info, wir ändern das.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Diablo 3 im Jahres-*LWL-*Abo

*Lichtwellenleiter*-Abo?

ich kann nicht immer folgen... aber sicherlich wird mein Dunkel doch etwas erhellt. Vermutlich mit einigen: "Jo mei, Gott is der a bleed"-Vorwürfen.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Species0001 (13. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...is-praemie-sichern-anzeige-3.html#post3112520

Kurz: *L*eser *w*erben *L*eser


----------



## kampfschaaaf (13. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Na toll, wie peinlich. Kann man das dann nicht so abkürzen:

Diablo 3 im Jahres-*LwL*-Abo?

Das wäre schon verständlicher. Oder wie wäre es mit ausschreiben? 
Ich sach ja: Da komm ich nemma mit!
MfG und merci, kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Heute sind wir aber obergenau.


----------



## Freakless08 (28. September 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Na toll, wie peinlich. Kann man das dann nicht so abkürzen:
> 
> Diablo 3 im Jahres-*LwL*-Abo?


Linux weekly Lektüre-Abo.


----------



## qosmic (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe ein Problem 
ich wollte eigentlich das PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Super Flower SF2000R-BK - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH   abo abschliesen 
aber wenn ich dann auf in den Warenkorb hinzufügen klicke kommt  Bitte legen Sie die Produktoption(en) fest   
und ich finde diese Optionen nicht


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



qosmic schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem
> ich wollte eigentlich das PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Super Flower SF2000R-BK - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH   abo abschliesen
> aber wenn ich dann auf in den Warenkorb hinzufügen klicke kommt  Bitte legen Sie die Produktoption(en) fest
> und ich finde diese Optionen nicht



Die Prämie ist leider schon ausverkauft, eigentlich hätte diese gar nicht mehr auftauchen dürfen. Ich habe das Problem an unsere Abo-Abteilung weitergeleitet.


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ein Vorschlag als neue Aboprämie: Ein Mini-ITX-Board mit Sockel FM1 fürs Zweijahresabo.


----------



## dyabel (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag als neue Aboprämie: Ein Mini-ITX-Board mit Sockel FM1 fürs Zweijahresabo.



Ja das war auch mein Gedanke. M-Itx Format und ich hätte sofort bestellt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich kann derzeit nur das anbieten 
PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Sapphire Pure Platinum A75 (Mainboard) - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich kann derzeit nur das anbieten
> PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Sapphire Pure Platinum A75 (Mainboard) - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


 
Soll ja auch nur ein Vorschlag für die Zukunft sein Wäre doch geil, so ein schönes kleines Board quasi als Einstieg für einen HTPC.


----------



## voyag3r (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

bin gerade etwas verwirrt. Ich interessiere mich für ein Abo. Gab es nicht auch mal ein Premium-Abo für vier Premiumausgaben im Jahr für 75 Euro? Jetzt lese ich in der Abo-FAQ:



> *Worin unterscheiden sich die Heftversionen?*
> Unser Abo-Webshop  bietet Ihnen die bequeme Möglichkeit an, alle Arten von Abos  abzuschließen. Hier werden neben der Möglichkeit Einzelhefte zu  bestellen auch verschiedene Abo-Varianten angeboten, die Sie auswählen  können.
> PCGH Magazin -> Die günstigste Variante von PCGH ohne Datenträger, jeden Monat neu.
> PCGH DVD -> DVD vollgepackt mit Software und Videos inkl. 2-Seiten-DVD (DVD-10), jeden Monat neu.


Wenn dann hätte ich gerne ein Jahresabo bei dem auch die Premiumheftversionen mitgeliefert werden + Diablo 3 als Prämie. Habe diesbezüglich letzte Woche eine Anfrage an den Kundenservice unter https://shop.computec.de/servicecenter/ geschickt aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten. 

Sind Premiumversionen jetzt mit in dem DVD-Abo integriert, gibt es keine Premiumabos mehr oder habe ich irgend etwas komplett übersehen?

Viele Grüße
voyag3r

*-update-*

Die Frage hat sich geklärt. Mittlerweile habe ich auf meine Anfrage eine Antwort bekommen. Die PCGH in der Premiumversion wird laut Mail eingestellt. Die kommende Ausgabe (12/2011) würde die letzte als Premiumausgabe sein. Daher gibt es auch kein Premiumabo mehr.

Viele Grüße
voyag3r


----------



## Rayken (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wo bleibt nur bloss die Battlefield 3 Prämie

Bei der PC-Action und PC-Games Abo gibts das als Prämie, wieso nicht bei der PCGH?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Wo bleibt nur bloss die Battlefield 3 Prämie
> 
> Bei der PC-Action und PC-Games Abo gibts das als Prämie, wieso nicht bei der PCGH?


 
Dafür haben wir tolle Hardware-Prämien, die es bei PCG nicht gibt


----------



## Rayken (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das stimmt, aber leider ist momentan nix für mich dabei-.-

Könnt ihr nicht mal bitte bei eurem Verlag Computec Media mal eine Anfrage starten, ob die nicht
auch Battlefield 3 mit ins Abo Programm nehmen? 

Hat bei Diablo III ja auch geklappt, das ist im moment das einzigste Spiel was es mit dem PCGH Abo gibt.
Es ist für mich aber eher uninteressant, da es nur für single player ist

Die letzte gute Hardware Aboprämie für mich ist leider schon lange her...

Ein PC-Games/PC-Action Abo kommt für mich nicht in Frage, bin kein Vollblut zocker mich interessiert mehr die Hardware


----------



## koe80 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Dafür haben wir tolle Hardware-Prämien, die es bei PCG nicht gibt


 

und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich finde die Diablo-3 Aboprämie absolut spitzenmäßig! Eine Frage hab ich dazu aber noch:
Ist das nur so ein "Download-Gutschein", oder ist das Diablo 3, wie man es unter Amazon bestellen kann - Also mit Original-DVD-Hülle, Handbuch, Seriennummer zum Online-Spielen und ohne jegliches PCGH-Branding?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Ich finde die Diablo-3 Aboprämie absolut spitzenmäßig! Eine Frage hab ich dazu aber noch:
> Ist das nur so ein "Download-Gutschein", oder ist das Diablo 3, wie man es unter Amazon bestellen kann - Also mit Original-DVD-Hülle, Handbuch, Seriennummer zum Online-Spielen und ohne jegliches PCGH-Branding?


 
Das ist das Retail-Produkt, so wie man es bei Media Markt und Co. kaufen kann.


----------



## eXEC-XTX (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ist eine der besten Prämien, die ich bisher bei so Heften gesehen habe. Da ich Diablo 3 sowieso kaufen werde (Und der Preis bei rund 40EUR liegen wird), kosten hier 14 Ausgaben (12 plus 2 wegen Bankeinzug) noch etwa 20EUR - und das sogar geliefert nach Hause.
Ich habe jetzt aboniert


----------



## Harley1977 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Bestätigung für den der geworben hat bei der D3 Prämie? Habe jemanden geworben und Abo wurde auch schon bezahlt, aber noch keine Bestätigung wegen der Prämie.

Grüße Harley


----------



## Rayken (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Soweit ich weiß gibts nie eine Bestätigung für den geworbenen...

Man bekommt dann irgendwann die Prämie zugesandt, da Diablo ja noch nicht erschienen ist wird das wohl am Release Tag sein, bzw.
1-2 Wochen danach, hängt davon ab wie schnell Computec Media bzw. das beauftragte Unternehmen, dass für den Versand der Aboprämien 
zuständig ist braucht...


@eXEC-XTX
Ich würde auch abonieren, wenn Battlefield 3 als Prämie mit der PCGH angeboten wird. Ich denke mal viele hier auch

Leider wird es vom Verlag nur in Kombination mit der PC-Action | PC-Games angeboten.
Vermutlich will man hier nicht die potenziellen Abonnenten der Schwestermagazinen abwerben....

Eigentlich dürfte es für den Verlag egal sein welche Prämie mit welchem Abo verbunden ist, aber vermutlich ist die Leserschaft/das Interesse bei PCGH
weit aus größer als bei den Schwestermagazinen oder man will einfach nicht "rumwildern"


Ich hab auch mal eine Anfrage per E-Mail an den Verlag geschickt, leider noch keine Antwort bekommen...


EDIT: Habe nun eine Antwort bekommen, scheint leider nur ein Standard Text zu sein mit dem Verweiss auf dem Shop: https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/
welche Prämie mit welchem Abo verknüpft ist. SCHADE! Dann warte ich mit dem Abo mal ab bis bessere Prämien verfügbar sind...


----------



## eXEC-XTX (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Es ist halt immer so eine Sache, einige wollen D3, andere BF3 und andere was ganz anderes. Ich hätte BF3 nicht im Abo gewollt, weil dieses Game mir bisher nicht sonderlich zusagt - insbesondere kriechende Sniper finde ich zum kotzen. Außerdem kann man auch einen 30EUR Amazon-Gutschein als Prämie sichern, mit dem man sich alles mögliche kaufen kann.


----------



## Rayken (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das stimmt, aber wenn der Verlag schon über seinen Aboshop diese Prämien anbietet, verstehe ich nicht warum man nicht aus dem Abosortiment die gewünschte Prämie mit seinem gewünschtem Abo kombinieren kann?

Es ist ja nicht so dass ich Nachfrage, ob ich ein Abo mit einem Ferrari kombinieren kann.... ist zwar übertrieben!, da es dass erstens nicht im Aboshop gibt und 2tens vermutlich sehr teuer wäre

Diese Politik ist etwas merkwürdig, es sei den jedes Magazin kocht sein eigenes Süppchen und der Verlag hat im Grunde gar nichts damit zu tun und trifft hier nur als "Publisher" auf.

30€ Amazon Gutschein oder Battlefield 3... momentan würde ich lieber Battlefield 3 als Prämie nehmen, in ~8+ Monaten dann eher nicht, weil es dann vermutlich weniger als 30€ kostet


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nun ja, jedes Magazin muss "seine" Prämien auch bezahlen. Wir legen uns also nicht verlagsweit pauschal 500x Battlefield 3 in die Lager und dann schau mer mal, wer die an den Mann bringt. Das ist ja verständlich, oder?


----------



## Rayken (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also mir könnt ihr gerne ein PCGH Abo mit Battlefield 3 als Prämie verkaufen, nehme ich sofort


----------



## freibier47906 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@"Redaktion"...so,jetzt habt ihr es geschafft. Mit der D3-Prämie habt ihr mich jetzt anner Angel  .Ich hoffe bloß,daß es nicht mehr allzu lange dauert bis zum Release.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ja, da tun wir unser Bestes


----------



## Rayken (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

PCGH hat ja auch sehr großen Einfluss auf den Release Tag

Wenn es vor 2012 nicht herauskommt gibt schon mal ne 20% niedrigere Wertung durch das Schwestermagazin PC Games^^


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe kostet ein Jahres Abo 60€?
Und kündbar 3 Monate vor Schluss, also folglich wenn man ab Januar bestellt im September?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe kostet ein Jahres Abo 60€?
> Und kündbar 3 Monate vor Schluss, also folglich wenn man ab Januar bestellt im September?


 
Das 1-Jahres-DVD-Abo kostet 60 Euro im Jahr: Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
Reicht auch das Magazin-Abo, zahlt man nur 47,88 Euro im Jahr: Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PCGH

-> Eine Prämie gibt es obendrauf dazu, man muss nur irgendeine Person als Prämien-Empfänger angeben, wen ist dabei egal.

Die Laufzeit beträgt hier immer genau ein Jahr, die Kündigung kannst du aber auch schon nach einem Monat rausschicken, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann musst du kurz vor Ende der Abo-Laufzeit nicht mehr daran denken.


----------



## Kaid (8. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

das wäre echt toll 


Rayken schrieb:


> Also mir könnt ihr gerne ein PCGH Abo mit Battlefield 3 als Prämie verkaufen, nehme ich sofort


----------



## Rayken (9. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Dann machen wir doch mal am besten eine Umfrage auf... wenn sich genug Leute finden, die PCGH im Abo mit Battlefield 3 auch haben wollen vielleicht wird es dann ins Abo Programm aufgenommen

Oder will jemand die PC Games/PC Action Abonnieren, ist ihm aber zu teuer und hat kein Interesse an den Prämien? Ich würd dann die Prämie nehmen und mich an den Abo kosten beteiligen^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Na würde es denn ein anderes Spiel geben, das euch interessiert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das Dilemma ist ja, dass sich die meisten das Game, das sie haben wollen, schon gekauft haben.
Ist also eher sinnfrei dann ein Game, das ein Jahr alt ist, bei einer Zeitschrift reinzupacken (und es reicht meiner Meinung nach auch, dass die ganzen Game Magazine das machen).
Dann doch lieber Hardware, z.B. einen hochwertigen Lüfter oder sowas.
(Das Problem hierbei ist dann, dass der wahrscheinlich im Supermarkt geklaut wird )


----------



## MaxNag (21. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Na würde es denn ein anderes Spiel geben, das euch interessiert?


 
Heart of the Swarm Collectors Edition(wenn es dann eine gibt) 
Ansonsten noch Anno 2070^^


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die Diablo3 Prämie hat mich nun auch geködert. Die Frage ist: Wie lange bleibt das noch als Prämie? Würde mir das PCGH-DVD-Jahresabo dann nämlich zu Weihnachten schenken lassen.

Wie läuft das eigentlich, die Prämie darf ja nicht an den Abbonenteno gehen. Könnte ich denn dann einfach zb. meinen Vater als Prämienempfänger angeben? 
Außerdem würd ich gern wissen, wielange man auf die Prämie ungefähr warten muss. Wenns 'ne Woche nach Release ist, ist das kein Ding, dann kauf ich das Abo sofort, aber wenn ich 1Monat oder mehr aufs Spiel warten müsste, würd ich mir das schon nochmal überlegen 


Grüße.


----------



## redskunk (23. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das 1-Jahres-DVD-Abo kostet 60 Euro im Jahr: Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
> Reicht auch das Magazin-Abo, zahlt man nur 47,88 Euro im Jahr: Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PCGH
> 
> -> Eine Prämie gibt es obendrauf dazu, man muss nur irgendeine Person als Prämien-Empfänger angeben, wen ist dabei egal.
> ...



hi  ...dies ist mein "ERSTE-MAL"  bei euch mit ner' mail in diesem forum - ich lese die PCGH regelmäßig seit 11/2006  habe mich nun nach langem hin & her, dazu durchgerungen das supi-leser-werben-leser-angebot incl. der prämie "Xigmatek Midgard II Tower" zunutze ! 

mhhhh - und nun sehe ich mit entsetzen, das es dieses angebot online nicht mehr gibt  sollte das wirklich der fall sein, dann finde ich das wirklich echt schade - schnüff  vielleicht bin ich ja auch etwas neben der spur, habe alles doppelt und dreifach durchsucht.... und nix gefunden.. ?! evtl. weisst du/ihr ja noch ne' andere möglichkeit url/link ect. 

caio by *redskunk *


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Was ist damit?

PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Xigmatek Midgard II von Caseking (PC Gehäuse) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da fällt mir noch grad was anderes ein. Was genau hat es mit dem "Leser werben Leser(1Jahr)" auf sich? Irgendwie verlier ich den Überblick.
Angenommen, ich möchte folgendes haben: PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Diablo III (PC) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH

Wie genau läuft das ganze dann? Ich abboniere das für ein Jahr für 60€. Die Prämie geht an eine andere Person. Muss diese dann auch ein Jahr abbonieren? Sorry, wenn das nun
etwas verpeilt rüber kommt...aber irgendwie fand ich das Angebot von Anfang an sehr seltsam. Diablo 3 + 1 Jahr PCGH-DVD für 60€? Das ist ja irgendwie zu schön
um wahr zu sein...

Ich wär über 'ne Aufklärung sehr dankbar, denn beim Magazin direkt (was ich oben verlinkt hab) find ich keine näheren Infos.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Die Diablo3 Prämie hat mich nun auch geködert. Die Frage ist: Wie lange bleibt das noch als Prämie? Würde mir das PCGH-DVD-Jahresabo dann nämlich zu Weihnachten schenken lassen.
> 
> Wie läuft das eigentlich, die Prämie darf ja nicht an den Abbonenteno gehen. Könnte ich denn dann einfach zb. meinen Vater als Prämienempfänger angeben?
> Außerdem würd ich gern wissen, wielange man auf die Prämie ungefähr warten muss. Wenns 'ne Woche nach Release ist, ist das kein Ding, dann kauf ich das Abo sofort, aber wenn ich 1Monat oder mehr aufs Spiel warten müsste, würd ich mir das schon nochmal überlegen
> Grüße.


Wie lange es das noch als Prämie gibt kann ich schwer beantworten und nichts versprechen, sollte aber noch bis Weihnachten drin sein. Ja du kannst einfach deinen Vater als Prämienempfänger angeben, ob er dabei im gleichen Haushalt (also gleiche Anschrift) wohnt, spielt keine Rolle. Eigentlich solltest du das Spiel direkt am Release-Tag, bzw. 1-2 Tage später erhalten, sofern das Abo bezahlt ist.



Fexzz schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch grad was anderes ein. Was genau hat es mit dem "Leser werben Leser(1Jahr)" auf sich? Irgendwie verlier ich den Überblick.
> Angenommen, ich möchte folgendes haben: PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Diablo III (PC) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
> 
> Wie genau läuft das ganze dann? Ich abboniere das für ein Jahr für 60€. Die Prämie geht an eine andere Person. Muss diese dann auch ein Jahr abbonieren? Sorry, wenn das nun
> ...


Es gibt da wirklich keinen Haken... du musst nur irgendjemanden angeben der die Prämie erhalten soll (Vater, Bruder, Oma etc.). An die Person erfolgt der Versand. Derjenige muss natürlich kein eigenes Abo abschließen oder Abonnent sein. Du zahlst einfach nur 60 Euro für Heft + Prämie. Wir hoffen natürlich, dass du nach einem Jahr nicht kündigst und dabei bleibst und weitere 60 Euro für das Abo und weitere 12 Ausgaben bezahlst, es gibt aber keinen Haken


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



redskunk schrieb:


> hi  ...dies ist mein "ERSTE-MAL"  bei euch mit ner' mail in diesem forum - ich lese die PCGH regelmäßig seit 11/2006  habe mich nun nach langem hin & her, dazu durchgerungen das supi-leser-werben-leser-angebot incl. der prämie "Xigmatek Midgard II Tower" zunutze !
> 
> mhhhh - und nun sehe ich mit entsetzen, das es dieses angebot online nicht mehr gibt  sollte das wirklich der fall sein, dann finde ich das wirklich echt schade - schnüff  vielleicht bin ich ja auch etwas neben der spur, habe alles doppelt und dreifach durchsucht.... und nix gefunden.. ?! evtl. weisst du/ihr ja noch ne' andere möglichkeit url/link ect.
> 
> caio by *redskunk *


 
Das Gehäuse ist leider schon ausverkauft, du warst leider etwas zu langsam


----------



## Fexzz (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wie lange es das noch als Prämie gibt kann ich schwer beantworten und nichts versprechen, sollte aber noch bis Weihnachten drin sein. Ja du kannst einfach deinen Vater als Prämienempfänger angeben, ob er dabei im gleichen Haushalt (also gleiche Anschrift) wohnt, spielt keine Rolle. Eigentlich solltest du das Spiel direkt am Release-Tag, bzw. 1-2 Tage später erhalten, sofern das Abo bezahlt ist.
> 
> 
> Es gibt da wirklich keinen Haken... du musst nur irgendjemanden angeben der die Prämie erhalten soll (Vater, Bruder, Oma etc.). An die Person erfolgt der Versand. Derjenige muss natürlich kein eigenes Abo abschließen oder Abonnent sein. Du zahlst einfach nur 60 Euro für Heft + Prämie. Wir hoffen natürlich, dass du nach einem Jahr nicht kündigst und dabei bleibst und weitere 60 Euro für das Abo und weitere 12 Ausgaben bezahlst, es gibt aber keinen Haken



Besten Dank, dann werd ich das wohl in die Wege leiten! :>


----------



## redskunk (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist leider schon ausverkauft, du warst leider etwas zu langsam



jo - hatte ich mir schon jedacht. trotzdem - besten dank für deine antwort 

caio by *redskunk*


----------



## redskunk (24. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Was ist damit?
> 
> PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Xigmatek Midgard II von Caseking (PC Gehäuse) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH



...hat sich erledigt - trotzdem besten dank für deine antwort 


caio by *redskunk *


----------



## Icewolf1975 (26. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Na klasse, bin ja mal gespannt ob ich dann das Midgard II noch geliefert bekomme...

War ganz schön abenteuerlich bis jetzt mit dem ABO und die Prämie ist auch noch nicht da!

-Bestellung PCGH DVD mit Superflower SF-2000 am 26.09.

-Abbuchung des Betrages sollte kurz nach der ersten gelieferten Ausgabe erfolgen, Versand der Prämie kurz danach...

-Abbuchung am 04.10.11, erstes Heft war noch nicht da! (Erstes Heft kam Anfang November, 4 Wochen nach Abbuchung!)

-Lieferung Prämie ca 2 Wochen nach Abbuchung...

-falsche Prämie geliefert, kein SF-2000, dafür Shinobi... Bringt nix, da Werber E-ATX haben will...

-Reklamation am Tag darauf... Shinobi soll laut Hotline gegen SF-2000 getauscht werden, ich solle mich gedulden werde innerhalb weniger Tage zurückgerufen.

-Kein Rückruf, also folgen weitere langwierige, unbefriedigende und teure Telefonate...
Werde immer wieder vertröstet, SF-2000 soll noch zugestellt werden, Shinobi soll solange beim Werber bleiben...

-Rückruf kommt nie auch nur einer!

-am 04.11. oder 05.11. wird mir per Telefonat (welches wieder ich bezahlen musste, diesmal sogar vom Handy aus, da ich ein paar Tage auf Hochzeitsurlaub war) mittgeteilt, das ein SF-2000 rausgeschickt wird und eine Paketmarke für die Rücklieferung des Shinobi dabei ist... Große Freude auf meiner Seite des Telefons!

-Komme am 06.11. heim, was liegt im Briefkasten des Werbers? Ein Brief mit Rücklieferungsschein. SF-2000 ist nicht mehr lieferbar, wir sollen Shinobi zurückschicken und was anderes aussuchen... Bin ab da schon wirklich nur noch gaaaanz dezent genervt...

-Nachdem wieder niemand zurückgerufen hat, folgt meinerseits noch ein teures Telefonat am 07.11., soll wiedermal vom Service zurückgerufen werden... Was natürlich nicht passiert!

-Dann endlich, beim nächsten teuren Telefonat (am 14.11.) werde ich mit einer Vorgesetzten (Name ist notiert) verbunden, ABO kann von zwei Jahren auf ein Jahr abgeändert werden um an das Midgard II zu kommen (da das CM Storm Enforcer im 2-Jahres ABO anscheinend auch weg war), welches meinem Werber zwar auch nichts bringt, aber ich dann für meinen PC nehmen wollte (Werber braucht mittlerweile kein Gehäuse mehr).

-am Samstag (19.11.) ist dann das Shinobi von mir zur Post gebracht worden (ging von der Arbeit her nicht früher).

Gutschrift über 60 Euro kam heute (25.11.) an, jetzt warte ich nur noch auf mein Gehäuse, mal sehen was es diesmal wird...

Ein LEPA LPC301-BR??? 


*Dann geht mir der Hut aber sowas von hoch!*


Mal überlegen ob man da schon langsam auf Schadensersatz klagen sollte...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Fexzz (28. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hab soeben das "PCGH-DVD" Leser werben Leser (1Jahr)-Abo mitsamt Diablo 3 Prämie bestellt. Erste Ausgabe kommt, laut Email, am 4.01.2012. Ik freu mich


----------



## abo@computec.de (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Icewolf1975 schrieb:


> Na klasse, bin ja mal gespannt ob ich dann das Midgard II noch geliefert bekomme...
> 
> War ganz schön abenteuerlich bis jetzt mit dem ABO und die Prämie ist auch noch nicht da!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Icewolf1975,

schicken Sie mir doch direkt Ihre Bestelldaten in den Verlag an abo@computec.de

Natürlich ist es schade, dass wir das Superflower SF-2000 nicht mehr liefern können und nun derart schnell vergriffen war.

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Verox (29. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Icewolf1975: du weißt schon, dass Freundlichkeit wie ein Bumerang ist und genauso wieder zurückkommen kann ? nur mal so als Tipp


----------



## Icewolf1975 (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Verox schrieb:


> Icewolf1975: du weißt schon, dass Freundlichkeit wie ein Bumerang ist und genauso wieder zurückkommen kann ? nur mal so als Tipp


 
Hi Verox!

Ich war die ganzen 2 Monate, die mich dieses ewige hin und her jetzt schon beschäftigt, immer freundlich und hab während der ganzen Zeit niemanden blöd von der Seite angemacht oder dergleichen...
Aber irgendwann reicht es halt dann auch dem friedfertigsten Menschen wenn er nur andauernd vertröstet wird und keine klare Aussage bekommt, bzw. wenn jetzt nach der klaren Aussage, dass ich das Midgard II bekomme, dies nun wohl auch nicht funktioniert.

Meinst nicht auch dass es irgendwann mal gut sein soll?
Schließlich ist das ein Vertrag, welchen ich meinerseits erfüllt hatte (Geld bereitgestellt), da sollte dann auch der Gegenwert passen.

Stell dir mal vor, die Post macht dir ein Angebot...
Du bekommst für 12 Euro jeden Monat eine 50-Cent-Briefmarke, als Dankeschön für dieses Abo soll dein Werber 10 Euro bekommen.
Doch er bekommt nur 5 Euro, da die 10er ausgegangen sind...

Wie zufrieden bist du denn dann damit?


MfG Icewolf1975

PS: Nur weil ich geschrieben habe, dass ich ganz schön genervt war, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich anderen gegenüber unbeherrscht bin oder zu überzogenen Wutanfällen neige. Nur ab und zu muss man seinem Ärger auch Luft machen, was in diesem Fall nach zweimonatiger Odyssee durch meinen obigen Post geschehen ist.


----------



## Icewolf1975 (30. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo Icewolf1975,
> 
> schicken Sie mir doch direkt Ihre Bestelldaten in den Verlag an abo@computec.de
> 
> ...


 
Hallo und vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht!

Die Unterlagen (Bestätigungsemail der Bestellung vom 26.09.11 als XPS-Datei und die Auftragsbestätigung) sende ich Ihnen gleich noch zu.


MfG Icewolf1975


----------



## Icewolf1975 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nun muss ich auch mal ein dickes Lob aussprechen an den sehr netten Herrn vom Abo-Service Computec!

Nachdem ich nachts gegen 4 Uhr noch die Mail mit den Unterlagen rausgeschickt habe, wurde ich bereits knapp 7 Stunden später telefonisch kontaktiert und weiß nun endlich genau was schiefgelaufen ist und wie es weitergeht!

Ich bin von diesem Telefonat wirklich angenehm überrascht gewesen, innerhalb weniger Minuten hatte ich alle Infos und eine Lösung!
Wenn jetzt nicht der LKW mit der Prämienlieferung von Ausserirdischen entführt und auf dem Mond ausgesetzt wird ist alles in bester Ordnung 

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen lieben Dank für das freundliche Telefonat und die schnelle Hilfe 
Sie haben aus mir, trotz der unglücklichen Vorgeschichte, einen wirklich zufriedenen Abonnenten gemacht 


MfG Icewolf1975


PS: Und nein, ich habe kein Bestechungsgeld erhalten, bin nicht auf einen exklusiven Cluburlaub oder sonstige Veranstaltungen eingeladen worden um diese Zeilen zu schreiben.
Dieser Herr hat einfach nur auf sehr freundliche Art eine Lösung geschaffen und sowas muss meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall honoriert werden!


----------



## Oromus (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Auch ich muss mich jetzt mal über den Abo-Service auslassen.

Ich habe ein Mini-Abo abgeschlossen, weil ich den Lüfter von beQuiet! haben wollte.

Es hat auch alles soweit funktioniert. Geld wurde abgebucht und das erste Heft hat auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Das Geschenk sollte verschickt werden sobald das Geld da ist. 

Also habe ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht und gewartet.

Nach einem Monat war das Geschenk immer noch nicht da. Ich habe dann eine Email an den Kundenservice geschickt und gefragt wo mein Geschenk bleibt. 

Antwort: Der wurde am ...... verschickt und müsste schon lange bei mir sein. 

Antwort meinerseits: Ich würde mich nicht melden wenn ich sie bekommen hätte. (nicht O-Ton)

Antwort: keine

Telefonat meinerseits mit dem Kundenservice: Aussage: Lüfter müsste schon bei mir sein, aber kein Problem wird ein Neuer rausgeschickt.

Wiederrum einen Monat später: Kein Lüfter.

Also nochmals Email geschrieben. Antwort Kundenservice: Die sind alle vergriffen und es wird eine neue Lieferung erwartet. 
Antwort meinerseits: Komisch ich dachte der Lüfter wurde rausgeschickt.
Antwort Kundenservice: Keine.

Email meinerseits: Wie lange ich denn noch warten soll?
Antwort auf eine mehr oder weniger uralte Email: Ja die sind alle vergriffen, wir können aber eine Ersatzlieferung in Form einer Raptor Gaming Maus schicken.

Erster Gedanke meinerseits: Ich habe es wegen dem Lüfter gemacht. Aber gut besser wie nix.
Jetzt mal schauen wie lange es jetzt wieder dauert.

Das war defintiv mein letztes Abo bei Computec.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Schickst Du mir bitte Namen und Anschrift (gerne auch Abonummer) per PN? Ich werde mich dann darum kümmern.


----------



## Oromus (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schickst Du mir bitte Namen und Anschrift (gerne auch Abonummer) per PN? Ich werde mich dann darum kümmern.


 
Ich warte jetzt noch eine Woche und wenn sich bis dahin nichts getan haben sollte, werde ich dir die Daten zukommenlassen.


----------



## DaKoe (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe langsam das Gefühl das die Prämie mit dem Midgard II auch nur ein lockangebot war......bisher noch nichts gehört und nichts bekommen......


----------



## Gast20141127 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bekommt man die Prämien auch nach Österreich geliefert?
Überlege mir den Abschluss eines Abos, da ich sowieso schon jährlich 8-10 DVD-Ausgaben im Zeitungsladen kaufe.


----------



## abo@computec.de (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



gustlegga schrieb:


> Bekommt man die Prämien auch nach Österreich geliefert?
> Überlege mir den Abschluss eines Abos, da ich sowieso schon jährlich 8-10 DVD-Ausgaben im Zeitungsladen kaufe.


 
Hallo gustlegga,
auch nach Österreich bekommt man Prämien geliefert - hier hängt die Lieferzeit aber sehr stark von der Paketpost Austria ab und kann ein paar Tage länger dauern als innerhalb Deutschland.

schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## frido007 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DaKoe schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam das Gefühl das die Prämie mit dem Midgard II auch nur ein lockangebot war......bisher noch nichts gehört und nichts bekommen......


 
Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Midgard 2. Mal schaun ob sich noch was tut. Oder ob wir Pech gehabt haben.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich interessiere mich hierfür:
PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH

Wenn ich das jetzt aber bestelle, Wer bekommt dann die Maus?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



frido007 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Midgard 2. Mal schaun ob sich noch was tut. Oder ob wir Pech gehabt haben.


Am Montag wurden die letzten Midgards verschickt, sollte also noch vor Weihnachten bei dir ankommen.



Gamefruit93 schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich hierfür:
> PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Mionix NAOS 5000 Gaming Mouse - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt aber bestelle, Wer bekommt dann die Maus?


Die Maus bekommt derjenige, den du als Werber angibst - ob das deine Oma, Mutter, Bruder oder Tante ist, ist egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bei der Oma wird die Sache besonders glaubwürdig. 
Sie hat den Enkel dazu verleitet ein Abo einer PC Zeitschrift abzuschließen... man man, die Rentner von heute..


----------



## frido007 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Am Montag wurden die letzten Midgards verschickt, sollte also noch vor Weihnachten bei dir ankommen.


 
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## MaxNag (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass es kein 2 Jahres Abbo mit Diablo 3 Collectors Edition oderso gab, aber Collectors Editionen wird es ja wohl kaum geben, sonst wäre ja eine heart of the Swarm CE was feines.


----------



## DaKoe (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



frido007 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Midgard 2. Mal schaun ob sich noch was tut. Oder ob wir Pech gehabt haben.


 
Gute Nachrichten: Gestern ist es tatsächlich angekommen. Habe auch schon alles umgebaut und muss sagen das ich begeistert bin


----------



## Oromus (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schickst Du mir bitte Namen und Anschrift (gerne auch Abonummer) per PN? Ich werde mich dann darum kümmern.


 
Hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ja. Die Aussage des Dienstleisters ist, dass das alles rausgeschickt wurde. Ist bei Dir noch nichts angekommen?


----------



## Elberfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es Abos mit Cpu als Prämie ? dann würde ich ja zuschlagen .


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Elberfelder schrieb:


> Gibt es Abos mit Cpu als Prämie ? dann würde ich ja zuschlagen .


 
CPUs wird es in naher Zukunft vermutlich nicht als Abo-Prämie geben, genau sagen können wir das aber nicht.


----------



## nuclear (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nah endlich sieht man mal die Logitech-Design-Gewinnspiel-maus. Ist aber nur mittelmäßig geworden wie ichs befürchtet hab...


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Heute kam meine Logitech G9X! Sehr schneller Versand und absolute Top-Maus! Danke PCGH für diese tolle Prämie


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ich hab die maus als COS MW3 Edition ist wirklich


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



poiu schrieb:


> ich hab die maus als COS MW3 Edition ist wirklich



Du meinst bestimmt *COD* WM3


----------



## CHICOLORES (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



> - Diablo erscheint voraussichtlich Ende 2011



aber:



> (Daniel Waadt, 11.01.2012)



hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



CHICOLORES schrieb:


> aber:
> 
> 
> 
> hab ich was verpasst?


 
Nein, der Release wurde aber verschoben  Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## spockilein (4. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mal eine Frage an der Schreiberling, der den Beitrag erstellt hat. Was heißt: 
*Die besten Prämien ever ?*

Mir ist klar, das gerade im PC-Bereich das englische Dominant ist. Und solche Versuche wie von CBS alles einzudeutschen (Spieleverbesserungsprogramm statt Patch) sind absoluter Quatsch.
Aber Deutsches zu verenglischen ist absolut daneben. Da hat einer von Euch den Beruf verfehlt.


----------



## locoHC (5. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also, da war meine Prämie damals noch ein bisschen besser: PCGH inkl. DVD für ein Jahr + Logitech G15 Refresh Tastatur für 60€ - Die war echt gut


----------



## XXTREME (9. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



spockilein schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an der Schreiberling, der den Beitrag erstellt hat. Was heißt:
> *Die besten Prämien ever ?*
> 
> Mir ist klar, das gerade im PC-Bereich das englische Dominant ist. Und solche Versuche wie von CBS alles einzudeutschen (Spieleverbesserungsprogramm statt Patch) sind absoluter Quatsch.
> Aber Deutsches zu verenglischen ist absolut daneben. Da hat einer von Euch den Beruf verfehlt.


 

Das ist das Kiddie Denglisch was hier gerne gesehen wird . Außerdem gab es schon bessere Prämien mal davon abgesehen.


----------



## schrippe09 (19. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Der Link: JETZT BESTELLEN: 3 x PCGH DVD + Enermax-Lüfter für 10,50 Euro für leider nicht zu einer Anzeige auch so ist dieses Angebot nicht zu finden


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



schrippe09 schrieb:


> Der Link: JETZT BESTELLEN: 3 x PCGH DVD + Enermax-Lüfter für 10,50 Euro für leider nicht zu einer Anzeige auch so ist dieses Angebot nicht zu finden


 
Da bist du leider einen Tag zu spät, die Prämie ist seit dieser Woche vergriffen und nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## schrippe09 (19. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das ist schade und wie ich sehe is der Link jetzt auch deaktiviert... 

Aber ein Tag zu spät...der Link zu den ganzen Abos wurde heut eingestellt???

gibts keine Möglichkeit mehr an das Abo mit dem Enermaxlüfter  zu kommen?

Gruß Schrippe


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



schrippe09 schrieb:


> Das ist schade und wie ich sehe is der Link jetzt auch deaktiviert...
> 
> Aber ein Tag zu spät...der Link zu den ganzen Abos wurde heut eingestellt???
> 
> ...


 
Du hast leider genau den Zeitpunkt erwischt als dir ein anderer quasi den letzten Lüfter weggeschnappt hat, das war beim Erstellen der News nicht absehbar, kann also immer passieren, generell gilt ja immer solange Vorrat reicht und die Prämien verschwinden auch wieder aus dem Shop.

Eventuell gibt es den Lüfter irgendwann mal wieder als Prämie, aber das kann noch ein paar Monate dauern.


----------



## schrippe09 (20. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ok danke fürs Antworten

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ein kleines Update: Wir bekommen eine kleine Stückzahl dieses Lüfters für weitere Abo-Prämien. Sollte dann ab Anfang April verfügbar sein.


----------



## Mhytriel (20. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Generelle Frage: kommen die Software-Prämien (ganz aktuell Diablo III  - direkt zum Release?) als Disc bzw. im Karton oder nur als Key für's Battle.Net? 

Ich bin noch so "oldschool" und schau mir meine Spiele gern "unplugged" im Schrank an


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort: Boxed   Wir sind da auch etwas altmodisch.


----------



## Mhytriel (21. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Danke für die Antwort, ich glaube jetzt habt ihr mich


----------



## die.foenfrisur (19. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wie schnell, also wann genau bekommt man denn z.b. den caseking-gutschein?

sofort nach bestellung des abos?

mfg


----------



## abo@computec.de (20. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> wie schnell, also wann genau bekommt man denn z.b. den caseking-gutschein?
> 
> sofort nach bestellung des abos?
> 
> mfg


 
Hallo die.foenfrisur,

Sobald das Abo bezahlt ist, geht der Gutschein per Post-Einschreiben raus.
schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Broow (23. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das mit Diablo 3 gilt aber nur wenn man einen weiteren Leser wirbt?

Das abo habe ich nämlich vor 1 monat abgeschlossen und wär jetzt ZIEMLICH BÖSE wenn man es jetzt ohne zu Werben bekommt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Broow schrieb:


> Das mit Diablo 3 gilt aber nur wenn man einen weiteren Leser wirbt?
> 
> Das abo habe ich nämlich vor 1 monat abgeschlossen und wär jetzt ZIEMLICH BÖSE wenn man es jetzt ohne zu Werben bekommt


 
Ja, wobei wen du als Werber/Prämienempfänger angibst, ist völlig egal. Gibt also keinen Nachteil.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist es also legitim als Werber meine bessere Hälfte anzugeben, die in einer Wohnung mit mir wohnt?


----------



## evolution (24. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Kann mir das jemand mit Diablo III genauer erklären? 

Ausserdem wenn ich ein Abo bestellen will, steht Warenwert 60€ obwohl ich aus Österreich bin.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ist es also legitim als Werber meine bessere Hälfte anzugeben, die in einer Wohnung mit mir wohnt?


Ja, überhaupt kein Problem.



evolution schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand mit Diablo III genauer erklären?


 Was genau erklären?


----------



## Dan Kirpan (25. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wer bezahlt eigentlich die Prämien? Das macht ihr doch oder?! Weil wenn man Diablo 3 bekommt oder eine andere Prämie entspricht dies ja fast dem Gegenwert des Abos. Verdient ihr dadurch überhaupt noch etwas?! Also wenn man das Abo jetzt nach einem Jahr kündigen würde. Würde mich mal interssieren.


----------



## Toffelwurst (25. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Computec wird Diablo schonmal nicht zum Preis beziehen, wie wir es bei Amazon etc. kaufen können, sondern zum Händlerpreis und über eventuelle Mengenrabatte sogar noch etwas billiger. Dann richten sich auch die Werbeeinahmen durch die in der Printausgabe geschalteten Werbeanzeigen über die Auflage, heißt also, je mehr feste Abonennten Computec seinen Werbepartnern vorweisen kann umso mehr Geld müssen diese für eine Werbeanzeige in der Printausgabe bezahlen. Und was auch nicht zu vergessen wäre, dass mit Sicherheit nur ein sehr kleiner Teil nach einem Jahr kündigt und dann auch nur weil ihnen die Zeitschrift im Laufe des Jahres nicht mehr gefallen hat. Die Meisten werden vorher schonmal die ein oder andere Ausgabe am Kiosk etc. einzeln gekauft haben, haben es aber bis jetzt gescheut ein Abo einzugehen, aber dann mit verlockender Prämie hat es ihn dann überzeugt. Das sind dann die Abonennten, die auch über ein Jahr hinaus die Zeitschrift im Abo bestellen.


----------



## jovialgent81 (26. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also hab das mit der Diablo Aktion Vorgestern gemacht. Ich als Prämienempfänger und eine Person aus meinem Haushalt als Abonnent. Nun war in der Bestätigungsmail eine Aufforderung das der neue Abonnent eine Kopie seines Ausweises einschicken soll. Ich finde das ja irgendwie unlogisch da ich als Prämienempfänger, wenn überhaupt (bin weit über 16 Jahre alt ), ja meinen Ausweis einschicken müsste. Was hat es damit auf sich und wer muss nun den Altersnachweis erbringen?


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Was hat es damit auf sich und wer muss nun den Altersnachweis erbringen?


 
Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, würd' mich auch interessieren.


----------



## abo@computec.de (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



jovialgent81 schrieb:


> Also hab das mit der Diablo Aktion Vorgestern gemacht. Ich als Prämienempfänger und eine Person aus meinem Haushalt als Abonnent. Nun war in der Bestätigungsmail eine Aufforderung das der neue Abonnent eine Kopie seines Ausweises einschicken soll. Ich finde das ja irgendwie unlogisch da ich als Prämienempfänger, wenn überhaupt (bin weit über 16 Jahre alt ), ja meinen Ausweis einschicken müsste. Was hat es damit auf sich und wer muss nun den Altersnachweis erbringen?


 
Hallo jovialgent81,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis - hier war der Artikel im shop noch auf USK18 angelegt, was es natürlich nicht ist.
Wir haben das nun geändert - ein Ausweis bei der Diablo-Prämie ist nicht notwendig einzusenden.

vielen Dank
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## jovialgent81 (27. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dann hoffe ich mal auf eine pünktliche Lieferung kurz vor Release.


----------



## KatanaxXx (28. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Guten Tag,
hab auch mal eine Frage und zwar ist es bei mir so das ich mich entschieden habe mein Hardwareluxx Abo weiterlaufen zu lassen über PCGH, und nicht zu kündigen.
Und habe gestern auch bereits meine erste Ausgabe der PCGH erhalten.
Nun wäre meine Frage, habe ich in dem Fall Anspruch auf eine Prämie?
Es müsste ja dasselbe sein wie wenn ich direkt bei PCGH ein Abo abschließe, hatte mich ja dazu entschlossen es weiter laufen lassen zu lassen...

gruss


----------



## evolution (28. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> hab auch mal eine Frage und zwar ist es bei mir so das ich mich entschieden habe mein Hardwareluxx Abo weiterlaufen zu lassen über PCGH, und nicht zu kündigen.
> Und habe gestern auch bereits meine erste Ausgabe der PCGH erhalten.
> Nun wäre meine Frage, habe ich in dem Fall Anspruch auf eine Prämie?
> ...


So wie ich das herausslese, wirst du leider leer ausgehen bzgl Diablo 3



> Ja, ich möchte das PC Games Hardware DVD Prämienabo 60,00 Euro für 12 Ausgaben; Ausland 72,00 Euro für 12 Ausgaben; Österreich 67,20 Euro für 12 Ausgaben
> *Der neue Abonnent war in den letzen 12 Monaten nicht Abonnent der PC Games Hardware. Aus rechtlichen Gründen dürfen Prämienempfänger und neuer Abonnent nicht ein und dieselbe Person sein! *
> Das Abo gilt für mindestens 12 Ausgaben und kann danach jederzeit mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten zum Monatsende gekündigt werden.
> Die Prämie geht erst nach Bezahlung der Rechnung zu. Das Abo beginnt mit der nächsterreichbaren Ausgabe, eine genaue Information dazu erhalten Sie in einer E-Mail-Bestätigung.
> ...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Super Deal .... habe mir Diablo3 noch nicht vorbestellt und da ich sowiso wieder ein PCGH ABO haben wollte ist das genau richtig.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich angenommen am Freitag dem 04.05 um 18 Uhr das Abo bestelle(Bankeinzug) dürfte es ja an sich noch ok sein um Diablo 3 bis zum Releasetag zu bekommen oder?


----------



## copyright (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden. Wenn ich das Abo mit Diablo nehm, dann ist das nur ein Abo und keine 2.
Als Geschenk daraufhin gibts Diablo.

Wenn das so ist schließe ich eins ab. Hab nämlich am Bahnhof mal ne Zeitschrift gekauft und war angetan von PCGH. 
Das wäre perfekt ein ABo plu sals Geschenk Diablo


----------



## Cami- (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass ich ein Abo erst nach einem Jahr kündigen darf? Und das ganze mit einer Kündigungsfrist von 3 Monaten. Also bekomme ich ein Jahr lang Zeitschriften, kündige und muss dann nochmal 3 Zeitschriften bezahlen, da ich 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist habe?
Sorry wenn ich auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber stimmt das so?


----------



## Toffelwurst (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Du Zahlst die 12 Zeitungen ja schon beim Abschluss des Abos als Gesamtpreis von 60€ im Voraus. Du musst nur bis spätestens zum 9. Monat gekündigt haben, damit sich das Abo nicht wieder um 12 Monate verlängert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



copyright schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden. Wenn ich das Abo mit Diablo nehm, dann ist das nur ein Abo und keine 2.
> Als Geschenk daraufhin gibts Diablo.
> 
> Wenn das so ist schließe ich eins ab. Hab nämlich am Bahnhof mal ne Zeitschrift gekauft und war angetan von PCGH.
> Das wäre perfekt ein ABo plu sals Geschenk Diablo


 
Ja als Geschenk gibt es Diablo 3, bezahlen muss man halt nur das 1-Jahres-Abo (60 Euro). Logischerweise bekommt man das Heft dann auch 1 Jahr.


----------



## Newgame (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gilt das mit Diablo III auch länger als der 04.05?

Weil es ist ja nur die Rede, dass man wenn man es pünktlich haben will bis zum 04.05. bestellt haben muss.


----------



## Cami- (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Du Zahlst die 12 Zeitungen ja schon beim Abschluss des Abos als Gesamtpreis von 60€ im Voraus. Du musst nur bis spätestens zum 9. Monat gekündigt haben, damit sich das Abo nicht wieder um 12 Monate verlängert.


 
Danke, so fand ich es auch logisch. In den Bedingungen steht jedoch:

"Das Abo gilt für mindestens 12 Ausgaben und kann *danach* (also nach den 12 Ausgaben) jederzeit mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten zum Monatsende gekündigt werden. " und das finde ich irgendwie unlogisch.

Und in der Mail, die ich bekommen habe steht:

"Sollten Sie PC Games Hardware DVD nicht weiterlesen wollen, können Sie Ihr Abo *nach Ablauf des ersten Jahres* jederzeit kündigen." (und weiter: " Ihr Geld erhalten Sie für im Voraus bezahlte Hefte selbstverständlich zurück.")

Find die Regelung irgendwie komisch. Dann ist es ja kein Jahres-Abo sondern ein "1-Jahr und 3 Monate-Abo", weil ich erst nach einem Jahr kündigen darf und die Frist dafür 3 Monate beträgt.


----------



## ED8 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gutes Angebot mit Diablo 3 als Prämie! Fünf Euro mehr auf Spiel drauf und ein Jahr lang PCGH bekommen. Da kann die CE mit dem Schrott, der da drin ist, nicht mithalten.

Kleiner Tipp zur Verbesserung:

Leider bekommt man im Gegensatz zu dem Abo-Vertragsbestimmungen keine Bestätigungs-E-Mail, wohin und wann genau die Prämie verschickt wird, sodass man sich nicht sicher sein kann, ob man alles richtig eingetippt hat.

Hier sehe ich in eurem System noch Handlungsbedarf.

Ansonsten kann das Angebot nur weiterempfehlen


----------



## Toffelwurst (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hat einer von den frischen Abonennten schon irgendwas bekommen? Willkommensschreiben oder schon seine erste Ausgabe?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Cami- schrieb:


> Danke, so fand ich es auch logisch. In den Bedingungen steht jedoch:
> 
> "Das Abo gilt für mindestens 12 Ausgaben und kann *danach* (also nach den 12 Ausgaben) jederzeit mit einer Frist von 3 Monaten zum Monatsende gekündigt werden. " und das finde ich irgendwie unlogisch.
> 
> ...



[FONT=&quot]Das 1-Jahres-Abo mit Prämie geht grundsätzlich 12 Monate. Für die ersten 12 Monate wird der Betrag auch gleich bezahlt. Falls du das Abo nach dem Jahr nicht mehr erhalten willst, schicke einfach so früh wie möglich, aber spätestens im 8. Abo-Monat eine Kündigung per E-Mail und das Abo endet dann nach 12 Monaten bzw. 12 Ausgaben. Die Prämie darf man dabei natürlich behalten, egal ob man kündigt oder nicht.[/FONT]


----------



## Cami- (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Das 1-Jahres-Abo mit Prämie geht grundsätzlich 12 Monate. Für die ersten 12 Monate wird der Betrag auch gleich bezahlt. Falls du das Abo nach dem Jahr nicht mehr erhalten willst, schicke einfach so früh wie möglich, aber spätestens im 8. Abo-Monat eine Kündigung per E-Mail und das Abo endet dann nach 12 Monaten bzw. 12 Ausgaben. Die Prämie darf man dabei natürlich behalten, egal ob man kündigt oder nicht.[/FONT]


 
Danke für die Infos!
Aber ich finde trotzdem, dass es dann falsch in der Mail und in den Geschäftsbedingungen (PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Diablo III (PC) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH   --> ganz unten) steht. Es geht ja nur um 2 Sätze, vllt könnt ihr die ja noch nachträglich ändern?


----------



## Broow (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bekommt man ne Bestätigung, dass man dieablo 3 ddan zugeschickt bekommt?


----------



## ED8 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Broow schrieb:


> Bekommt man ne Bestätigung, dass man dieablo 3 ddan zugeschickt bekommt?




Leider nicht! Man bekommt im Gegensatz zu dem Abo-Vertragsbestimmungen keine Bestätigungs-E-Mail, wohin und wann genau die Prämie verschickt wird, sodass man sich nicht sicher sein kann, ob man alles richtig eingetippt hat.

Hoffentlich klappt trotzdem alles mit D3


----------



## DrDave (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Schöne neue Prämien könnte man schwach werden mal wieder ein Abo abzuschließen, schade dass ich bald umziehe... 
Oder ist es unkompliziert möglich den Wohnort ändern zu lassen, um dann im Folgemonat das Heft an seine neue Adresse zu bekommen?


----------



## MFZ (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DrDave schrieb:


> Oder ist es unkompliziert möglich den Wohnort ändern zu lassen, um dann im Folgemonat das Heft an seine neue Adresse zu bekommen?


 Ja, Hotline anrufen.


----------



## freibier47906 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit D3 als Prämie? Werden die AB dem 15. ausgeliefert,oder kriegt Ihr die schon ein bisschen eher,so daß sie am 15. beim Abonennten sein KÖNNTEN? Oder kanns aufgrund der Vielzahl von Bestellern auch die eine oder andere Woche Verzögerung geben,bis auch der Letzte das Spiel hat?


----------



## DrDave (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



freibier47906 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit D3 als Prämie? Werden die AB dem 15. ausgeliefert,oder kriegt Ihr die schon ein bisschen eher,so daß sie am 15. beim Abonennten sein KÖNNTEN? Oder kanns aufgrund der Vielzahl von Bestellern auch die eine oder andere Woche Verzögerung geben,bis auch der Letzte das Spiel hat?


 
Meine hier gelesen zu haben, dass auf jeden Fall versucht wird es pünktlich am 15. den Bestellern zuzustellen.
Ich drück die Daumen


----------



## freibier47906 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da heißt es dann Päckchen im Akkord verpacken.


----------



## marvinj (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ja sehe ich genauso,
immerhin habe ich nur deswegen eins abgeschlossen und da kann man ja erwarten das die das hier am 15 ins haus bringen. ich meine amazon bekommt das auch schon 2 tage vorher, da bekommen die das auch irgendwie hin 
und wenn nicht ist hier ein großer haufen an usern sehhhhr sauer


----------



## B-Jay (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sollte ich am 15ten spätestens Nachmittags nicht die Packung mit dem Spiel in meinen Händen halten, kündige ich *ALLE* meine Abos die in irgendeiner Weise mit Computec in Verbindung stehen.


PS: Das ist keine Drohung sondern ein Versprechen


----------



## Vapor3Z (8. Mai 2012)

B-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich am 15ten spätestens Nachmittags nicht die Packung mit dem Spiel in meinen Händen halten, kündige ich ALLE meine Abos die in irgendeiner Weise mit Computec in Verbindung stehen.
> 
> PS: Das ist keine Drohung sondern ein Versprechen



Mach das!
Du solltest das Abo abschließen wegen der Hefte, als zahlender Kunde bekommst du ein unverbindliches Geschenk über das du dich freuen sollst bzw. dich zum Kauf anregen soll

Jetzt aber Ansprüche zu stellen bezüglich deiner Prämie finde ich nicht okay
Außerdem hast du kein Recht dadrauf das Spiel am 15.5 zu Erhalten, auch das macht PCGH (o. der Verlag) nur aus Kulanz für die Kunden und des Umsatzes
Dann bestell doch lieber bei Amazon.


----------



## B-Jay (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Naja ich hab halt wegen dem Angebot "Jahres-Abo +Diablo 3" bei der Konkurrenz mein Abo gekündigt (steht ja eh überall dasselbe drin). Wenn die Prämie nicht pünktlich kommt, wie es übrigens auch beworben wurde, dann hätt ich mir das Abo auch sparen können.
Ich wechsel meine Abos grundsätzlich nach einem Jahr, warum auch nicht spart mir den Kauf eines Spiels im Jahr.
Klar hätt ich mir das Spiel auch bei Amazon oder sonstwo kaufen können aber warum sollte ich, wenn ich hier noch 12 Ausgaben einer Spielezeitschrift "dazubekomme".
Ich sehs eben von der anderen Seite, ich kaufe ne Prämie und bekomme noch was zum Lesen dazu


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mal ein kleines Lob: 
Ihr habt super Prämien zu euren Abos.
Hätte ich mich nicht für Diablo 3 entschieden wäre die Wahl echt schwer geworden


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also ich hätte mal ne Frage:
Ich hab am 04. Mai Nachmittags die Bestelung fürs PCGh ABo mit Diablo 3 rausgeschickt, Zahlung per Bankeinzug.
Bisher ging aber noch kein Geld vom Konto ab.
Wie sieht das nun aus, bekommt der Prämienempfänger Diablo 3 noch bis zum 15.05.12?


----------



## Fexzz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird die Prämie erst rausgeschickt, wenn das Geld eingangen ist. Wenn das also noch nicht passiert ist siehts ziemlich Mau aus denk ich :/


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich erinner mich aber daran das man mit "Bestellen sie bis spätestens am 04.05.12 damit Diablo III als Prämie bis zum 15.05. erhalten" oder so.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist die offizielle Sprachregelung.
> 
> Bei unserem Versender, mit dem wir zusammenarbeiten, liegen die Versionen ca. 1-2 Tage vor Release vor - die Versionen werden sofort nach Lagereingang per Post verschickt. Die Lieferzeit beträgt idR 1-3 Tage, worauf wir keinen direkten Einfluss haben. Vorausgesetzt, das Abo ist bezahlt (!), geht also die Version raus, sobald diese im Lager eingetroffen ist. Erfahrungsgemäß klappt die Zustellung also meistens direkt zum Releasetermin.


 

Hier das Zitat von Thilo. Sollte deine Frage beantworten oder?

(Das war seine Antwort auf die Frage, ob D3 direkt zum Release versendet wird, nur zur Info.)


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Dann frage ich mich warum ich am 04. Mai per Bankeinzug das Abo bestelle aber bis heute kein Geld abgegangen ist.


----------



## Fexzz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht mal bei CompuTec anrufen und nachfragne. Ich denk die können dir da am besten helfen!


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So, grade angerufen. Allesgeklärt. Geld ging gestern oder heute ab, Diablo 3 bereits im Versand. Nice!


----------



## Fexzz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie bereits im Versand? Dann müsste das ja Montag schon kommen?! :O Das wär ja Affengeil!


----------



## marvinj (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ja das wäre es wirklich  dann, wenn wirklich, hatt computetc und der versender richtig gute arbeit geleistet


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nochmal ein Lob an die Hotline: Sehr nette, hilfsbereite Frauenstimme


----------



## Uziflator (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bin schon drauf und dran ein neues Abo abzuschließen nach 2 1/2 Jahren Abstinenz.

Muss der Werber eigentlich eine reale Person sein?


----------



## BlackViper59 (14. Mai 2012)

D3 kommt innerhalb von 11 tagen aber bei einer normalen prämie (k2) soll es laut support 3-4 wochen dauern?


----------



## svigo (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
  Die Lieferung erfolgt innerhalb der nächsten beiden Tage.


danke für nichts, alle unfähig -..-


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Was ist eigl so toll an dem Kack spiel? :S


----------



## Rasputin468 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

hat einer schon das Spiel bekommen weil heute war nichts im Postfach ? wollte eigentlich mal langsam mal los loslegen ?


----------



## freibier47906 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sauber hinbekommen Leute...heute wars termingerecht im Briefkasten...das heißersehnte D3.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Bin schon drauf und dran ein neues Abo abzuschließen nach 2 1/2 Jahren Abstinenz.
> 
> Muss der Werber eigentlich eine reale Person sein?


 
Der Werber sollte schon eine reale Person sein, an diese Person wird ja auch die Prämie verschickt, sonst kommt diese möglicherweise gar nicht an, wenn am Briefkasten dieser Name gar nicht zu finden ist.


----------



## DrDave (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist der K2 wieder vorrätig und die Anzeige nur nicht aktualisiert worden?
Außerdem ist in der Übersicht der Shamrock nicht mehr zu finden aber in der Überschrift sowie auf der Computec Website noch verfügbar, oder werden bei der Anzeige nicht alle möglichen Prämien präsentiert?


----------



## Charly313 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So wies aussieht wird es den K2 nicht mehr geben! Ich habe bereits nachgefragt!

Hier ist der Thread in dem schon diskutiert wurde!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

In unserem Abo-Shop gibt es nur noch den Shamrock, der andere ist vergriffen:
PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Alpenföhn Shamrock (CPU-Kühler) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


----------



## Dan Kirpan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mein PC Games Hardware Abo bereits vor 2 Wochen bestellt, und das Geld wurde vor 7 Tagen eingezogen. Wie lange dauert es noch bis die Prämie beim Empfänger ankommt? Die Prämie war Diablo 3. Hoffe das es doch bald kommt, mein Bruder würde gerne mit mir spielen


----------



## Justgaming (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Ich habe mein PC Games Hardware Abo bereits vor 2 Wochen bestellt, und das Geld wurde vor 7 Tagen eingezogen. Wie lange dauert es noch bis die Prämie beim Empfänger ankommt? Die Prämie war Diablo 3. Hoffe das es doch bald kommt, mein Bruder würde gerne mit mir spielen


 
So lange wartest du schon?

Also wollte mir das Abo + Diablo auch bestellen aber wenn das so lange dauert, überlege ich es mir nochmal.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

Wie Amazon und andere Versender auch hatte unser Partner Schwierigkeiten, frische Ware zu bekommen (nachdem die Erstlieferung ja reibungslos funktioniert hat). Laut unserer Abo-Abteilung kommen aber diese Woche neue Diablos an und werden dann verschickt.


----------



## Justgaming (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Okay, gut zu wissen.

Naja, selbst wenn es länger als eine Woche dauert, das Angebot ist ja nun trotzdem sehr cool.

Ich bestell mal!


----------



## Schmidde (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich das Abo mit dem Shamrock in den Warenkorb legen will bekomme ich ständig nur die Meldung



> Bitte legen Sie die Produktoption(en) fest





Is der schon weg oder mache ich irgendwas falsch?!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Schmidde schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Abo mit dem Shamrock in den Warenkorb legen will bekomme ich ständig nur die Meldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja nach fast 4 Wochen ist der Shamrock nun auch vergriffen. Aber ein kleiner Insider-Tipp: Ab nächster Woche gibts den Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Ed. als Abo-Prämie  Die Stückzahl ist hier aber auch begrenzt.

*Update:* Kann jetzt bestellt werden: http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...the-mugen-3-pcgh-edition-prozessorkuhler.html


----------



## Schmidde (31. Mai 2012)

Ah okay.
Dachte nach dem Artikel gestern auf der Main wäre der erst jetzt neu als Prämie dazugekommen


----------



## Toffelwurst (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Heute meine erste Ausgabe bekommen, gleich mal reingelesen und es verschlungen. Ich bin dann mal offline auf der Couch nur das Heft und ich *hrhr*


----------



## Dan Kirpan (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Leider ist Diablo 3 immer noch nicht angekommen. Wie lange dauert das denn noch? Hoffe wirklich das es bald kommt....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Leider ist Diablo 3 immer noch nicht angekommen. Wie lange dauert das denn noch? Hoffe wirklich das es bald kommt....


 
Wie es aussieht, kann kein einziger Shop Diablo 3 ausliefern. Siehe auch unsere News:
Diablo 3 Collectors wechselt für den doppelten Preis den Besitzer - Nach diesen PC-Spielen suchen PCGH-Leser besonders oft


----------



## Charly313 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Der Mugen 3 in der PCGH Version+Abo ist jetzt verfügbar!


----------



## Justgaming (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ihr solltet erwähnen dass die Abo Prämie erst nach ein paar Wochen geliefert wird.

Ich warte schon mehr als 2 Wochen auf Diablo 3. 

Andere Shops hatten es auch schon wieder auf Lager.

Und von Computec(Abo Seite) werde ich immer nur vertröstet.


----------



## Chris2109 (23. Juni 2012)

Warum gibt es keine Abo Prämien für iPad Abos?


----------



## Mr Iös (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wann erscheinen eigentlich immer neue Aboprämien? Von den aktuellen sagt mir irgendwie keine zu...


----------



## Justgaming (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich warte jetzt schon bald 1 Monat auf meine Prämie (Diablo 3).

Hatte Computec schon geschrieben und mir wurde gesagt das Game sei überall ausverkauft und sie hätten Lieferschwierigkeiten.

Ausverkauft ist es aber nicht. In jden meisten shops ist es wieder auf Lager. Länger schon.

 Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht dass es so lange dauert.


----------



## abo@computec.de (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Justgaming schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt schon bald 1 Monat auf meine Prämie (Diablo 3).
> 
> Hatte Computec schon geschrieben und mir wurde gesagt das Game sei überall ausverkauft und sie hätten Lieferschwierigkeiten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Justgaming,
leider kleckert hier immer noch blizzard mit den Auslieferungen in sehr sehr kleinen Stückzahlen. 
Auch andere Onlineshops bekommen lange nicht die Mengen geliefert, die sie ausliefern müssten.

Wir werden unser möglichstes versuchen - senden Sie uns doch dazu direkt in den Verlag an abo@computec.de Ihre Anschrift des Prämienempfängers. 

Computec Abo-Service, Fürth


----------



## rhymz (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die prämien von euch sind echt TOP


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Mr Iös schrieb:


> Wann erscheinen eigentlich immer neue Aboprämien? Von den aktuellen sagt mir irgendwie keine zu...


 
Neue Prämien werden in der Regel immer am Anfang eines neuen Monats online gestellt.


----------



## DrDave (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

in den letzten Tage überlegte ich mir mal wieder ein ABO abzuschließen doch dann sah ich, dass das Seasonic M12II-750 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr wählbar ist.
Kommt es wieder? Wenn ja wann?

Danke
Mfg DrDave


----------



## MikeMayers11 (1. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder als Abonnent einsteigen.

Wie läuft es denn mit Guild Wars 2? Wenn ich in den nächsten Tagen das Abo abschliesse, kommt die Prämie dann zeitnah zum Spielstart? Das wäre mir schon wichtig 

Viele Grüsse, mike


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DrDave schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in den letzten Tage überlegte ich mir mal wieder ein ABO abzuschließen doch dann sah ich, dass das Seasonic M12II-750 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr wählbar ist.
> Kommt es wieder? Wenn ja wann?
> ...


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es diese Prämie vermutlich nicht wieder geben wird.



MikeMayers11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder als Abonnent einsteigen.
> 
> ...


Das Spiel sollte rechtzeitig zum Release zugestellt werden, wenn das Abo nicht erst 1-2 Wochen vorher abgeschlossen wird und noch etwas Vorlaufzeit besteht und die Abo-Rechnung bezahlt wurde.


----------



## DrDave (2. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass es diese Prämie vermutlich nicht wieder geben wird.


 
Danke für die flotte Auskunft, könntest du trotzdem nochmal genau nachfragen, vlt. liegt ja wo noch eins


----------



## hor1z0n (8. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi,

nun spiele ich seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, ein Abo abzuschließen! Meine Frage nun, wie sieht es aktuell mit der Lieferbarkeit von Diablo3? Wird Diablo3 inzwischen schnell ausgeliefert oder gibt es immer noch Engpässe?

Vielen Dank schoneinmal

MfG
horiz0n


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



hor1z0n schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nun spiele ich seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, ein Abo abzuschließen! Meine Frage nun, wie sieht es aktuell mit der Lieferbarkeit von Diablo3? Wird Diablo3 inzwischen schnell ausgeliefert oder gibt es immer noch Engpässe?
> 
> ...



Hi, ich habe von der Abo-Abteilung erfahren, dass es nur in Einzelfällen zu Problemen gekommen ist und die hatten meistens das Abo nicht bezahlt (dann wird auch keine Prämie verschickt). Probleme gibt es also keine.


----------



## Mephisto90 (24. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, 

leider muss ich jetzt erfahren, dass die Abogebühren erst mit der Lieferung des ersten Heftes eingezogen werden. Demnach erfolgt der Versand der Prämie bei mir Guild Wars 2 erst frühestens um den 07.-08. September. Find ich ziemlich enttäuschend, zumal sich mein Bruder sehr darauf freut. Jetzt muss er noch mindestens fast 2 Wochen extra warten! Wollte das jetzt nur mal loswerden 

Gruß 
Mephisto90


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

das ist laut internem Aboservice normalerweise nicht so. Insbesondere bei Leser-Werben-Leser-Aktionen erfolgt die Rechnung sofort. Um welche Aktion geht es konkret? Dann können wir prüfen, ob ein Fehler vorliegt oder ob unser Dienstleister was Falsches erzählt.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Mephisto90 (27. August 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo Thilo, 

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Schriftverkehr mit kundenservice@dpv.de

"... Die Zustellung des Abonnements beginnt mit der Ausgabe 10, die am 5.9.12 erscheint. Kurz darauf werden wir die Jahresgebühr abbuchen.Der Versand der Prämie wird nach Eingang der Zahlung sofort veranlasst. Wenn Sie uns eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt haben, wird die Zugabe automatisch zum Versand gebracht..... "

Gruß 
Mephisto90

EDIT: Es geht konkret um das Abo mit der Werberprämie "Guild Wars 2"

EDIT2: Nach erneuter Nachfrage, gab's die Antwort, dass das frühere Einziehen der Bezugsgebühren nicht möglich sei. Ich könnte das Geld aber vorher selbst überweisen, was ich heute getan habe. Mal schauen wie lange es jetzt noch dauert.
Dennoch alles sehr ärgerlich!!!

EDIT3: Jetzt (10.09.12) heißt es, Versand innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage. Das wirft natürlich für mich auch einen negativen Schatten auf PCGH (Versprochen War 28.08.12 und jetzt als "lieferbar" deklariert, aber vorallem natürlich auf dpv. Definitiv einmal und nie wieder.

EDIT4: Am Samstag (15.09.12) wurde es geliefert.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (20. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also ich hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen es ist nicht schlecht ABER was man hier teilweise raushört da versteh ich den text schon:

Dieses Angebot gilt aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht für Österreich.

Weil wenn der kunde die Prämie nicht nach 14tagen des geldeinganges erhaltet.Darf er euch auf rückzahlung und Schadenersatz verklagen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



AmdFreak9900 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen es ist nicht schlecht ABER was man hier teilweise raushört da versteh ich den text schon:
> 
> Dieses Angebot gilt aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht für Österreich.
> 
> Weil wenn der kunde die Prämie nicht nach 14tagen des geldeinganges erhaltet.Darf er euch auf rückzahlung und Schadenersatz verklagen.


 
Ich verstehe nicht was du uns sagen willst. Jedenfalls kannst du Anregungen auch direkt an abo@computec.de schicken, vielleicht verstehen die das besser


----------



## rzrcop (23. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi, wie siehts mit dem Super Flower SF700P14XE aus?

Wenn ich auf "in den Warenkorb" klicke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

lg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi,

wo genau hast Du das Netzteil als Prämie ausgewählt? Ich sehe das nirgends mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



rzrcop schrieb:


> Hi, wie siehts mit dem Super Flower SF700P14XE aus?
> 
> Wenn ich auf "in den Warenkorb" klicke, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> lg



Prämie ist leider ausverkauft, sorry.


----------



## rzrcop (24. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Und wird es in absehbarer zeit wieder eingeführt?


----------



## biohaufen (24. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es das Seasonic noch ? Laut Computec schon...


----------



## rzrcop (24. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

hab's vorhin bestellt, hoff mal, dass es das noch gibt


----------



## MyArt (27. September 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



rzrcop schrieb:


> Und wird es in absehbarer zeit wieder eingeführt?


 
Ich warte auch da drauf 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo genau hast Du das Netzteil als Prämie ausgewählt? Ich sehe das nirgends mehr.


 


Die Prämie wird in der Galerie angezeigt...


----------



## ULKi22 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



> Angebot aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht für Österreich möglich



Schöner Käse, dann gibts halt kein Abo von mir.


----------



## Rex_800 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sind schöne Prämien dabei diesmal.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Schöner Käse, dann gibts halt kein Abo von mir.


Wir können leider nichts an der Rechtslage ändern, siehe auch: Unterschiedliche Abo-Prämien in Deutschland und Österreich? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vorschlag als Aboprämie: Superlux HD681 + Zalman ZM-MIC1.


----------



## ct5010 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

W00t Corsair K90 als Prämie? Toll und ich hab mir schon ne Mecha gegönnt


----------



## MRcKinG (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gleich ein Zweites Abo bestellt da es genau so teuer mit der k90 ist wie ne k90 alleine und nu bekomm ich eben jedes heft zweimal... vielleich verschenk ichs


----------



## oetti989 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte mir ja gerne das 2 Jahres Abo mit dem Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset geholt. Aber es ist im Shop nicht mehr verfügbar. Ist nur der Link defekt, oder ist die Prämie schon vergriffen? Falls ja, wieso schreibt ihr sie dann immer täglich in den Artikel?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



oetti989 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ja gerne das 2 Jahres Abo mit dem Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset geholt. Aber es ist im Shop nicht mehr verfügbar. Ist nur der Link defekt, oder ist die Prämie schon vergriffen? Falls ja, wieso schreibt ihr sie dann immer täglich in den Artikel?


 
Danke für den Hinweis, wir haben den Verweis entfernt. Nächsten Monat kriegen wir das Headset aber wohl noch mal als Prämie...


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



MRcKinG schrieb:


> Gleich ein Zweites Abo bestellt da es genau so teuer mit der k90 ist wie ne k90 alleine und nu bekomm ich eben jedes heft zweimal... vielleich verschenk ichs


 
Kannst du ja mir schenken, würde mich freuen


----------



## oetti989 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, wir haben den Verweis entfernt. Nächsten Monat kriegen wir das Headset aber wohl noch mal als Prämie...


 
Na dann heißt es wohl warten. Danke für die Info


----------



## jimbo111 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

*Seasonic M12II Bronze 750W* :
*Warum kann man denn das* *Seasonic M12II Bronze 750W nicht mehr als Abo-Prämie nehmen ?

Es taucht doch noch auf ???????????
*


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die Prämie ist leider ausverkauft. Der Abo-Shop ist aktueller als unsere von Hand erstellte Abo-News. Kommt es zu Überschneidungen, ist die Prämie also im Abo-Shop schon weg, bevor wir sie im News-Artikel löschen konnten.


----------



## pedi (7. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ist werbung-g-data sperrt diesen link.
habs gemeldet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



oetti989 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir ja gerne das 2 Jahres Abo mit dem Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset geholt. Aber es ist im Shop nicht mehr verfügbar. Ist nur der Link defekt, oder ist die Prämie schon vergriffen? Falls ja, wieso schreibt ihr sie dann immer täglich in den Artikel?


 
Jetzt sind die Corsair-Prämien wieder verfügbar. Da der Ansturm groß ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen wie lange der Bestand hält. Also schnell zugreifen: Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH


----------



## Ashesfall (9. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*


hab grad zum november nen abo abgeschloßen und da gabs die spiele noch nicht man da fühlt man sich gleich ******** eins etwas zu früh abgeschloßen zu haben -.-

edit: vielleicht hatte ich das auch übersehen schade hätte gerne das mit guild wars abgeschloßen


----------



## Khrull (16. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Interessant wäre ja, ob Colonial Marines uncut kommt. Nach Hitman und FarCry 3 nicht mal (mehr) so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Ashesfall schrieb:


> hab grad zum november nen abo abgeschloßen und da gabs die spiele noch nicht man da fühlt man sich gleich ******** eins etwas zu früh abgeschloßen zu haben -.-
> 
> edit: vielleicht hatte ich das auch übersehen schade hätte gerne das mit guild wars abgeschloßen


 
Guild Wars 2 gibts schon lange als Prämie, hast du wohl übersehen. Falls du die Prämie noch nicht erhalten hast, kannst du ja einfach mal an abo@computec.de schreiben und fragen, ob die das noch ändern können.


----------



## L-man (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

nachdem ich schon lange überlegt habe ein Abo abzuschließen habe ich es beim Corsair Vengeance 1300 jetzt gemacht, jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt wann es ankommt. Ich hoffe es dauert nicht zu lange da mein Headset den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## KastenBier (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe den Unterschied zwischen 

[x] _Jahresabo_ und
[x] _Leser werben Leser_

immernoch nicht verstanden.

Die Prämien sind die gleichen, die Preise auch. Und wer lässt sich denn bitte ohne Prämie werben, wenn er eben diese auch ganz einfach selber durch das normale Jahresabo einstreichen kann? Entweder verstehe ich da was falsch, oder die Leser werben Leser Funktion ist einfach nutzlos und verschwendeter Webspace.

Edit: Prämien doch nicht gleich, verstanden. Abo ist abgeschlossen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Okay du hast deine Frage selbst beantwortet  

Beim Leser werben Leser-Abo sind die Prämien immer viel hochwertiger, man muss nur irgendeine Person für den Prämienversand angeben (darf auch gleiche Adresse, aber nicht der gleiche Name sein).


----------



## Niza (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Beim Jahres Abo ist der Versand ja kostenlos.

Gilt das nur fürs erste Jahr ?

Muss man ab dem Zweiten Jahr Versandkosten bezahlen ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## mannefix (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bei Sim City 5 werd ich wahrscheinlich schwach.
Nen BeQuiet Dark Pro 10 (550Watt). Waere auch ne geile Prämie


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Niza schrieb:


> Beim Jahres Abo ist der Versand ja kostenlos.
> 
> Gilt das nur fürs erste Jahr ?
> 
> ...



Der Versand der Zeitschriften im Abo ist IMMER gratis und gilt solange  man Abonnent ist. Nur wenn man bei uns im Shop als Nicht-Abonnent  Einzelhefte bestellt, fallen Versandkosten in Höhe von 2 Euro an.


----------



## JahnMitH (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi, würde gerne die Prämie mit Crysis 3 haben bekomme ich die CD Version?
Und bekomme ich die corbesteller Prämie Crysis 1 dazu?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



JahnMitH schrieb:


> Hi, würde gerne die Prämie mit Crysis 3 haben bekomme ich die CD Version?
> Und bekomme ich die corbesteller Prämie Crysis 1 dazu?


 
Wenn Crysis 3 als Prämie ausgewählt wird, bekommt man die ganz normale Retail-Version und nicht eine Download-Version. Das Spiel ist meines Wissens nach auf DVD und nicht CD. Crysis 1 gibt es aber nicht dazu.


----------



## JahnMitH (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

und diese kommt zum Release bei dem prämienempfänger an?
oder 1Woche später?

aber jeder andere der es vorbestellt bekommt doch Crysis 1 Als Pre-order dazu?


----------



## Perry (4. Januar 2013)

Der Verlag Computec, wie jeder andere Verlag auch kauft bestimmte Produkte oder Lizenzen ein um diese dann auf einer Heft DVD oder als Aboprämie an die Kunden weiter zu reichen, der Umfang der Lizenz kann dabei durchaus von einer Lizenz aus dem Einzelhandel abweichen. Wenn du dir ein AV-Programm im Einzelhandel kaufst, hast du meistens 1Jahr als Lizenz dabei, bei Heft DVD's meist nur 3 oder 6 Monate. Wenn jetzt Computec das komplette Vorbesteller Bundle kaufen würde, wär es zu teuer um es sinnvoll als Aboprämie zu verschenken. Wenn du also das ganze Paket willst, dann wirst du es wohl oder übel so vorbestellen müssen.
Was die Zeit angeht, mein Half Life 2 habe ich damals glaube ich direkt zum Release erhalten oder höchstens wenige Tage später.


----------



## Ratracer008 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn es das Headset wieder gibt, bestelle ich...

Wird es es wieder geben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Wenn es das Headset wieder gibt, bestelle ich...
> 
> Wird es es wieder geben?


 
Nein, vermutlich wird es das Headset leider nicht noch einmal geben.


----------



## GxGamer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gerade ein paar Videos angeschaut die mit diesem Camcorder gemacht wurden... Bild ist so schön unscharf  Schade, also keine Alternative zu meiner betagten ZI8.


----------



## Alterac (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Leider nichts für mich dabei.


----------



## bootzeit (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Für mich leider auch nicht .


----------



## criss vaughn (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mich würde das Abo in Verbindung mit Crysis 3 interssieren, hierzu 2 Fragen: Der Release ist doch der 21. Februar, nicht der 30.3., oder? Handelt es sich hierbei um die Hunter-Edition? Thx!


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Für mich wäre nur Bioshock intressant.

Aber bei Leser werben Leser, ist es da total egal wer wirbt, oder?

Dazu ist ein Fehler auf der Seite, wenn man au 'Was ist das?' unter USK 18 klickt, kommt etwas über Facebook Plugins.:ugly:
Das liegt an meinem Ghoserty.


----------



## der-ritze (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Kann ich mich auch selber als Werber angeben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



criss vaguhn schrieb:


> Mich würde das Abo in Verbindung mit Crysis 3 interssieren, hierzu 2 Fragen: Der Release ist doch der 21. Februar, nicht der 30.3., oder? Handelt es sich hierbei um die Hunter-Edition? Thx!


 Es handelt sich um die ganz normale Retail-Version, da es bei Amazon nur eine "Hunter Edition" gibt und keine "Standard Edition", gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Abonnenten diese Version erhalten. Der Release-Termin ist nur eine grobe Angabe von uns, wir passen das noch an.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Für mich wäre nur Bioshock intressant.
> 
> Aber bei Leser werben Leser, ist es da total egal wer wirbt, oder?
> 
> ...


Ja, wer als Werber eingetragen wird ist völlig egal.



der-ritze schrieb:


> Kann ich mich auch selber als Werber angeben?


Ja kannst du, als Heftempfänger musst du aber eine andere Person angeben.


----------



## Fafafin (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Es gibt das Leser-werben-Leser-Abo mit 2x25€ Gutschein von Alternate.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Bedingungen sind, diese beiden Gutscheine umzusetzen. 
Geht das in einer Bestellung oder kann pro Bestellung bei Alternate immer nur 1 Gutschein verwendet werden?


----------



## xxxxxx6 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mal ne Frage? Ist das hier PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Logitech G9 X Laser Gaming Maus - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
eigentlich eine besondere Edition der Logitech G9 Maus? Sieht doch echt so aus, aber sonst findet man die niergends mit diesem Aussgehn...

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Es gibt das Leser-werben-Leser-Abo mit 2x25€ Gutschein von Alternate.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Bedingungen sind, diese beiden Gutscheine umzusetzen.
> Geht das in einer Bestellung oder kann pro Bestellung bei Alternate immer nur 1 Gutschein verwendet werden?


Einschränkungen sind mir da nicht bekannt, allerdings kann der Gutschein nicht für das komplette Sortiment eingesetzt werden (wie beschrieben).



xxxxxx6 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage? Ist das hier PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Logitech G9 X Laser Gaming Maus - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PCGH
> eigentlich eine besondere Edition der Logitech G9 Maus? Sieht doch echt so aus, aber sonst findet man die niergends mit diesem Aussgehn...
> 
> Danke für die Aufklärung!


Ja das ist eine Sonderedition mit einem speziellen Bedruck (stammt aus einem Logitech-Wettbewerb).


----------



## mannefix (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Super Sache die Abos!! Habe Sim City 5 und Crysis 3 im Abo vorbestellt.

Bei Seasonic empfehle ich SS-460FL2


----------



## BambaBam (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Moinsen,

ich hatte am 09.02 das 1 Jahres Abo + Seasonic Netzteil (Bestellung Nr.2900051234) bestellt und per KK sofort bezahlt,kann man in etwa sagen wann die Prämie ausgeliefert wird?


lg


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



BambaBam schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hatte am 09.02 das 1 Jahres Abo + Seasonic Netzteil (Bestellung Nr.2900051234) bestellt und per KK sofort bezahlt,kann man in etwa sagen wann die Prämie ausgeliefert wird?
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

also normalerweise dauert das 2 Wochen, aber konkrete Details kann dir abo@computec.de verraten.


----------



## modano09 (5. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo 

Hallo 
Wenn ich über Pubbles ein Jahresabo für die PC Games Hardware als Digital Ausgabe bestelle, erhalte ich auch eine Aboprämie, die auf eurer Seite angeboten werden ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



modano09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hallo
> Wenn ich über Pubbles ein Jahresabo für die PC Games Hardware als Digital Ausgabe bestelle, erhalte ich auch eine Aboprämie, die auf eurer Seite angeboten werden ?


 
Nein, Abo-Prämien gibt es nur für das Print-Heft (shop.computec.de) und nicht für die digitale Version.


----------



## Roterfred (22. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bitte nehmt SimCity aus der Top-Spiele Liste


----------



## dragonlort (29. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wann gibt es wieder neue prämien? würde auch eins machen die prämien gefallen mir aber nicht


----------



## Schasa (29. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

wann gibt es wieder neue prämien? würde auch eins machen die prämien gefallen mir aber nicht! 

Ich stell einfach mal die gleiche Frage! wir wollen mehr Hardware-Prämien. Ich kann mich an nen X4 erinnern, Grafikkarten, etc. ... lasst euch mal was einfallen!!


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. März 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Darauf warte ich auch schon.
Hättet dann ein paar Abos mehr


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gerade eben ging dieses Seasonic-Netzteil als Abo-Prämie wieder online: PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Seasonic S12II 520 Watt Netzteil - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

Alle die beim letzten Mal also zu spät dran waren, bekommen jetzt eine 2. Chance. Limitiert und wieder nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Schasa schrieb:


> wann gibt es wieder neue prämien? würde auch eins machen die prämien gefallen mir aber nicht!
> 
> Ich stell einfach mal die gleiche Frage! wir wollen mehr Hardware-Prämien. Ich kann mich an nen X4 erinnern, Grafikkarten, etc. ... lasst euch mal was einfallen!!


 

Ein richtig cooler Einfall wäre meines Erachtens das Antlion Modmic. 
Es gibt so viele im Forum die sich ständig die Frage stellen ob sich die Wartezeit von meist 4 Wochen für das Modmic lohnt (geht mir im Moment genauso)...
Ich würde Wetten, dass das Modmic besser als warme Semmeln an nem Samstagmorgen weggehen würde.


----------



## butter_milch (10. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Heißt das, dass TES nun einen festen Preis haben wird? Das schließt F2P also aus... (juhu).


----------



## WHi5K3Y (14. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So ich hab jetzt auch ein PCGH DVD Abo und mir als Prämie BF4 gesichert


----------



## Sanctum (14. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn würde mich ja das Netzteil reizen^^
Muss ich mir auch mal bald das Abo leisten und da ich eh bald was bauen möchte und einen PC bauen möchte, kann ich auch noch richtig Geld sparen


----------



## moboKiller (15. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Sanctum schrieb:


> Wenn würde mich ja das Netzteil reizen^^
> Muss ich mir auch mal bald das Abo leisten und da ich eh bald was bauen möchte und einen PC bauen möchte, kann ich auch noch richtig Geld sparen


Ich kann das Seasonic echt empfehlen leise und 520 Watt das läuft


----------



## Nulpe1981 (24. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Moinsen,

wie lange dauert es ca bis zur Rechnung und bis zur Prämie?

Hab mir das Netzteil gegönnt 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (25. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Normalerweise solltest du das Netzteil in spätestens 2 Wochen erhalten haben, wenn die Rechnung beglichen wurde.


----------



## Sanctum (30. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hab gerade bestellt... Glaube ich^^
Alles eingegeben,Kostenpflichtig bestellen gedrückt und dann lud der Computer kurz aber die Bestellung wurde nicht bestätigt. Ich habe kein Computec Konto und habe nicht zugestimmt mich telefonisch etc. Zu informieren. 
Was mache ich falsch?
Prämie ist übrigens die Roccat Savu. 
Hoffe auf Antwort


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Sanctum schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade bestellt... Glaube ich^^
> Alles eingegeben,Kostenpflichtig bestellen gedrückt und dann lud der Computer kurz aber die Bestellung wurde nicht bestätigt. Ich habe kein Computec Konto und habe nicht zugestimmt mich telefonisch etc. Zu informieren.
> Was mache ich falsch?
> Prämie ist übrigens die Roccat Savu.
> Hoffe auf Antwort


 
Solche spezielle Fragen können nur die Jungs von abo@computec.de beantworten.


----------



## Sanctum (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Danke  
Ich habe eine Email geschrieben und hoffe die Helfen mir Weiter...


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Was ist den jetzt schon wieder eine Rmail?
Muss  da neben der E Mail, der De Mail und dem E Post Brief echt noch eine Form kommen.


----------



## Sanctum (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das ist beim Android Gerät ein Fehler und wenn man sich auf die Korrektur verlässt ist man verlassen :banghead:
Habs gerichtet:thumbup:


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist das Studentenabo (mit 20% Rabatt) auch als Schüler einer normalen Schule möglich, oder nur wenn man Student ist?
PC Games Hardware Magazin Studentenabo mit 20% Rabatt - Studentenabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ist das Studentenabo (mit 20% Rabatt) auch als Schüler einer normalen Schule möglich, oder nur wenn man Student ist?
> PC Games Hardware Magazin Studentenabo mit 20% Rabatt - Studentenabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


 

Das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Was ist eigentlich nach den 12 Monaten? Da läuft doch dann das Abo ganz normal weiter, oder? Erhält man danach die Ausgaben immernoch mit 20% Rabatt?


----------



## abo@computec.de (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ist das Studentenabo (mit 20% Rabatt) auch als Schüler einer normalen Schule möglich, oder nur wenn man Student ist?
> PC Games Hardware Magazin Studentenabo mit 20% Rabatt - Studentenabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


 
Hallo Himmelskrieger,
auch das ist möglich - doch muss auch hier ein Nachweis (Schülerausweis o.ä.) erbracht werden.

viel Spaß beim Lesen
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## abo@computec.de (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Was ist eigentlich nach den 12 Monaten? Da läuft doch dann das Abo ganz normal weiter, oder? Erhält man danach die Ausgaben immernoch mit 20% Rabatt?


 
Hallo,
nach den 12 Monaten läuft das Abo ganz normal weiter und man muss auch dann wieder eine aktuelle IM oder einen anderen Nachweis einschicken, um den Rabatt zu sichern.

viel Spaß beim Lesen
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

*An dieser Stelle auch noch mal ein Hinweis auf das Abo-FAQ: *
- Das PCGH Abo-FAQ mit Antworten zu den wichtigsten Fragen


----------



## goliath (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi, wie lange dauert es wohl von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung des 1. Heftes (also Beginn des Abo´s) ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



goliath schrieb:


> Hi, wie lange dauert es wohl von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung des 1. Heftes (also Beginn des Abo´s) ?


 
Das hängt ganz davon ab wann das Abo bestellt wird. Hier kann es immer zu Überschneidungen kommen. Man wird aber informiert, wann die Belieferung beginnt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Beim Storm Scout 2 könnte ich echt schwach werden


----------



## Sgt.Cobra (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Yep, da bin ich auch echt am überlegen wegen dem Scout 2


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Sgt.Cobra schrieb:


> Yep, da bin ich auch echt am überlegen wegen dem Scout 2


 
Wenn es so ne Prämie vor 2 Jahren gegeben hätte, wäre ich sofort schwach geworden (hab mir dann ein HAF922 gekauft  ).


----------



## appleandy3 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne wissen, ob das DLC China Rising bei BF4 dabei ist, wenn ich vor dem Release ein Abo abschließe.  

Battlefield 4
- PC-Version
- Release: 2013
JETZT BESTELLEN: 1-Jahres-DVD-Abo + Prämie für 60 Euro

Grüße
Andy


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



appleandy3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne wissen, ob das DLC China Rising bei BF4 dabei ist, wenn ich vor dem Release ein Abo abschließe.
> 
> Battlefield 4
> ...


 
Hi Andy,

nein, dass solche Vorbestellerbonis dabei sind können wir nicht garantieren und bewerben das daher auch nicht.


----------



## Cheri2 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,
gibt es auch ein Online-Abo zb. fürs iPad?

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Cheri2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es auch ein Online-Abo zb. fürs iPad?
> 
> Grüße


 
Hi Cheri2,

nein, sowas bieten wir leider noch nicht an.


----------



## fistbowler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

NEU Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition
- In der PCGH-Edition komplett schwarz lackiert
- 2 x Silent-Lüfter
- Geschlossene Seitenwände, um die Dämmung zu optimieren
- PCGH-Logo zum Aufkleben im Lieferumfang
JETZT BESTELLEN: 2-Jahres-DVD-Abo + Prämie für 120 Euro

Der Link funktioniert nicht, bitte beheben! Würde das Abo gerne abschließen

Gruss

Fist


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition war erwartungsgemäß sehr beliebt und alle Prämien sind schon vergriffen. *ABER:* Die Chancen stehen gut, dass wir für die Ausgabe 09/2013 noch mal diese Prämie bekommen. Dann heißt es aber wieder schnell sein.


----------



## fistbowler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Lol das ist oberfaul!!! 

Hab die Zeitschrift am Erscheinungstag gekauft und am gleichen Tag versucht das Abo über den Link zu buchen.
Immer mit der Meldung Seite nicht verfügbar. Bei der Computec Abo Seite war das Angebot nie gelistet!!
Und die netten Damen am Tel. wollten mir immer ein anderes Abo andrehen!

Gruß
Fist


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



fistbowler schrieb:


> Lol das ist oberfaul!!!
> 
> Hab die Zeitschrift am Erscheinungstag gekauft und am gleichen Tag versucht das Abo über den Link zu buchen.
> Immer mit der Meldung Seite nicht verfügbar. Bei der Computec Abo Seite war das Angebot nie gelistet!!
> ...



Bis dahin waren dann alle Gehäuse verkauft.
Die Print wird ja circa eine Woche vor Veröffentlichung fertiggestellt und gedruckt.
Wenn bis dahin alle Modelle weg sind, kann ja PCGH nichts dafür.
Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das Define R4 wie warme Semmeln am Samstag Morgen weg ging.
 Das die "netten Damen" dir ein anderes Abo andrehen wollten, ist zwar nicht ganz die netteste Art, aber die machen auch nur ihren Job als Telefondienst und nicht als Hardware-Experte.


----------



## Sanctum (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe nach ca. 45 Tagen nachdem ich das erste Heft erhalten habe gestern meine Maus bekommen.

@ all
Wenn ihr keine automatisierten Mails bekommt, dann müsst ihr dem Kundenservice jedes mal schreiben, dass er euch diese schicken soll. 
Dauert meistens nur wenige Tage bis zur Antwort des Kundenservices.


----------



## micha1006 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ja da sollte sich PCGH was einfallen lassen,bringt nämlich gar nix diese Prämien wenn sie sofort ausverkauft sind !


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also dass das Gehäuse bereits am ersten Erscheinungstag des Heftes vergriffen war, stimmt definitiv nicht, da ich die Prämie erst später online in diese News aufgenommen habe und da war die Prämie noch definitiv lieferbar, sonst hätte ich mir den Link sparen können, wenn alle Print-Käufer schon zugeschlagen hätten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



micha1006 schrieb:


> Ja da sollte sich PCGH was einfallen lassen,bringt nämlich gar nix diese Prämien wenn sie sofort ausverkauft sind !


 
Okay wie ihr wollt, dann machen wir das Gehäuse nächstes Mal mit 40 Euro Zuzahlung, damit es nicht so schnell ausverkauft ist.


----------



## goliath (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage.

Wie läuft das mit der Prämie Battlefield 4 ab.

Ich habe dem Kundenservice den Ausweis des Prämienempfängers gemailt, da das Game ja Ü18 sein wird.

Die Abo Gebühr wird per Lastschrift eingezogen.

Sind das jetzt alle Voraussetzungen damit BF4 rechtzeitig beim Launch auch hier ankommt???


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi Goliath,

ja da sollte dann nichts mehr schief gehen...


----------



## micha1006 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Okay wie ihr wollt, dann machen wir das Gehäuse nächstes Mal mit 40 Euro Zuzahlung, damit es nicht so schnell ausverkauft ist.


 
Ja wenn man sie dann wieder beim Abo-Preis gutgeschrieben bekommt ist das okay ! Ansonsten ist dein Vorschlag für den A....


----------



## seahawk (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es eigentlich ne Möglichkeit so eine Prämie mal zu bekommen, wenn man schon viele Jahre ein Abo hat?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



seahawk schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Möglichkeit so eine Prämie mal zu bekommen, wenn man schon viele Jahre ein Abo hat?


 
An sich ist das sicherlich machbar, allerdings müsstest du dann kündigen und ich glaube 6 Monate später wieder ein Abo holen.
Da das jedoch nicht gerade die feine Art ist und dadurch der Sinn einer Prämie für Neukunden missbraucht wird, würde ich aus sozialen Gründen dieses Unterfangen als dreist empfinden.


Zu den Prämien selbst:
Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer hochwertigen Soundkarte als Abo Prämie?
Eine Xonar DGX müsste doch bei nem 2 Jahres DVD Abo auf jeden Fall machbar sein, oder?
Ich plane eigentlich schon seit langem ein Abo, aber irgendwie kommt eigentlich außer dem Amazon Gutschein für mich nichts in Frage.
Ich habe n passendes System samt Peripherie und mir fehlt eigentlich nur noch die passende Soundkarte um das Potenzial meiner SRH440 voll zu nutzen.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> An sich ist das sicherlich machbar, allerdings müsstest du dann kündigen und ich glaube 6 Monate später wieder ein Abo holen.
> Da das jedoch nicht gerade die feine Art ist und dadurch der Sinn einer Prämie für Neukunden missbraucht wird, würde ich aus sozialen Gründen dieses Unterfangen als dreist empfinden.



Naja, von englischen Zeitschriften kenne ich halt auch die Möglichkeit so eine Treueprämie zu bekommen, wenn man erneut ein Abo für 12/24 Monate abschließt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



seahawk schrieb:


> Naja, von englischen Zeitschriften kenne ich halt auch die Möglichkeit so eine Treueprämie zu bekommen, wenn man erneut ein Abo für 12/24 Monate abschließt.


 
Du kannst dein Glück ja mal versuchen und eine E-Mail an abo@computec.de schicken.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Zu den Prämien selbst:
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer hochwertigen Soundkarte als Abo Prämie?
> Eine Xonar DGX müsste doch bei nem 2 Jahres DVD Abo auf jeden Fall machbar sein, oder?
> Ich plane eigentlich schon seit langem ein Abo, aber irgendwie kommt eigentlich außer dem Amazon Gutschein für mich nichts in Frage.
> Ich habe n passendes System samt Peripherie und mir fehlt eigentlich nur noch die passende Soundkarte um das Potenzial meiner SRH440 voll zu nutzen.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, ich schaue mal was machbar ist.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Abo der PCGH.

Ich würde gerne dieses Abo mit den beiden Fotografie Sonderheften bestellen
PC Games Hardware Magazin Jahresabo + Kombibundle PC Games Hardware Spezial 01 + 02/2013 - Jahresabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

Die nächste PCGH erscheint am 07.08.2013 (laut Shop) , wenn ich das Abo morgen oder übermorgen bestelle, erhalte ich dann schon die PCGH 09/2013? Weil im Shop steht erhältlich ab 28.08.2013 was das erscheinen des 2. Sonderhefts wäre. Erhalte ich nun die PCGH 09/2013 am Erscheinungsdatum (oder kurz danach) oder erst am 28.08. oder gar erst die PCGH 10/2013?

Erhalte ich das 1. Sonderheft gleich oder wird es erst im Paket mit dem 2. Sonderheft am 28.08.2013 versendet?

Das bezahlen auf Rechnung ist möglich oder?

Hoffe das ist der Richtige Thread für solche Frage. 

Bedanke mich schonmal für ihre Hilfe.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nachdem die Ausgabe 09/2013 schon am Mittwoch erscheint, ist es jetzt zu spät für diese Ausgabe (Abonnenten erhalten das Heft nämlich oft schon am Samstag), d. h. du würdest erst ab der 10/2013 beliefert werden. Genauere Infos können dir aber auch die Kollegen von abo@computec.de sagen. Eine Bezahlung auf Rechnung ist möglich, verzögert aber die Prämienauslieferung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vielen Dank!

Habe das Abo mit beiden Sonderheften nun bestellt.
Bekam auch eine Bestellbestätigung und eine Abo Bestätigung in der steht das es mit der Ausgabe  010/2013, die am 04.09.2013 erscheint los geht.

Nur ist mir ein kleiner Fehler passiert, ich habe die Anrede verwechselt. Habe sie zwar in meinen Account Daten geändert aber bei der Abo Bestellung hat sich nix geändert.
Dürfte aber kein Problem beim Abo sein oder?, Adresse, Name... ist alles korrekt nur die Anrede ist falsch. Gibt es dadurch Probleme?

Mit der Prämie dauert ist leider noch was, die gibs ja erst nach Bezahlung und die Rechnung kommt sicher mit der 1. Ausgabe. 

Noch eine Frage, kann es sein das die PCGH in einer geringen Anzahl an die Händler geliefert wird? War heute im Hannover HBF und musste in 2 wirklich sehr großen Zeitschriften Läden gehen weil der 1. keine mehr hatte (von der PC Games hingegen ca. 40 Stück) im anderen hab ich die letzte noch bekommen  . Muss sie ja jetzt nur noch 1x im Laden kaufen dann bekomme ich sie bequem nach Hause.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Habe das Abo mit beiden Sonderheften nun bestellt.
> Bekam auch eine Bestellbestätigung und eine Abo Bestätigung in der steht das es mit der Ausgabe  010/2013, die am 04.09.2013 erscheint los geht.
> ...



Gute Entscheidung 

Die Andrede ist sicherlich kein Problem.

Nicht jeder Kiosk bietet die PCGH an. In so einem Fall aber einfach beim Verkäufer nachfragen, die können sowas bestellen und einen Tag später kannst du das Heft dann auch am Wunschkiosk abholen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die Anrede wurde nach einer Support Anfrage problemlos geändert. Ist es normal das man keine Antwort per Email erhaltet das das Problem gelöst wurde? Hab es nur per Zufall gemerkt das. Macht zwar nix wäre aber gut zu wissen wenn das Problem bearbeitet wurde.

Wegen der nächsten Ausgabe werde ich in die Stadt fahren sollte dort dann da sein. Das ich die letze im 2. Kioks bekam lag sicher daran das bald schon die nächste kommt. 
Irgendwie werde ich die Ausgabe schon bekommen 

Wann bekommt man eig. die Rechnung per Email?
In der Mail steht das man die per Mail bekommt, bis jetzt kam nix an.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bei solchen detaillierten Fragen können dir die Kollegen unter abo@computec.de helfen.


----------



## der_yappi (6. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wärs auch möglich das PCGH-Abo nur mit dem Kamerasonderheft II zu beziehen?
Das Foto-Sonderheft I liegt nämlich schon bei mir daheim...


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2013)

Die neuen Prämien sind ja Klasse! 
Wird Zeit für ein Abo!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Wärs auch möglich das PCGH-Abo nur mit dem Kamerasonderheft II zu beziehen?
> Das Foto-Sonderheft I liegt nämlich schon bei mir daheim...


 
Ja, schau mal hier: PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD Miniabo + PC Games Hardware Spezial 02/2013 Bookazine - Miniabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## Westcoast (13. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

die  Prämien sind wirklich nicht schlecht. da wird der eine oder andere ein ABO eingehen.


----------



## Romeleitis (14. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

als langjähriger Abonent hätte ich die Frage, ob ich auch an die Prämien kommen kann ? 
So wie bei einer Verlängerung vom Handyvertrag.
Oder muss ich mein Abo kündigen und ein neues abschließen ?

Viele Grüße,

Daniel Romeleitis


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Romeleitis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als langjähriger Abonent hätte ich die Frage, ob ich auch an die Prämien kommen kann ?
> So wie bei einer Verlängerung vom Handyvertrag.
> ...



Hi,

da würde ich einfach mal bei abo@computec.de nachfragen. Da sollte dir geholfen werden.


----------



## goliath (14. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da würde ich einfach mal bei abo@computec.de nachfragen. Da sollte dir geholfen werden.


 
Da wäre ich über eine Rückinfo auch sehr dankbar!


----------



## macskull (23. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Warum bekomme ich eine leere Seite angezeigt, wenn ich auf das Fractal Design als Abo Prämie gehe? Ist das Gehäuse etwa schon wieder vergriffen? Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein! Falls es so sein sollte...wann werdet ihr es wieder als Abo Prämie bekommen?

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



macskull schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Warum bekomme ich eine leere Seite angezeigt, wenn ich auf das Fractal Design als Abo Prämie gehe? Ist das Gehäuse etwa schon wieder vergriffen? Das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein! Falls es so sein sollte...wann werdet ihr es wieder als Abo Prämie bekommen?
> 
> Mfg


 
Seit Anfang des Monats hatte man ja Zeit, aber jetzt ist es wieder vergriffen  Wir bekommen aber noch eine allerletzte Lieferung vom PCGH-Gehäuse, also einfach den 4. September fett im Kalender anstreichen und dann sofort bestellen.


----------



## macskull (23. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich war leider im Ausland und bin diese Woche erst wieder zurückgekommen. Aber gut zu wissen, dass es noch eine Möglichkeit geben wird.

Mfg


----------



## macskull (6. September 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie es mit dem Fractal Design aussieht. Verspätet sich das ganze, oder wurde die Lieferung von alternate aus irgendwelchen Gründen abgeblasen?

Mfg


----------



## biosmanager (6. September 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hmm, die PCGH kaufe ich mir eh jeden Monat. So langsam würde sich doch mal ein Abo lohnen.
Für mich als Keyboard-Anhänger wäre ja die SteelSeries was.


----------



## locojens (8. September 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Jetzt habe ich mal eine blöde Frage was in Herr*kots* Namen ist ein "*Foto-Bookazine*" gibt es da wirklich kein deutsches Wort dafür? Bei mir rollen sich die Zehennägel schon bei "Coffe To Go" hoch.

(Zumal Togo nie im Leben soviel Kaffee exportieren kann, das aller Kaffee hier aus Togo ist!   )


----------



## Haemi (9. September 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hatte mir das erste "Foto-Bookazine" in der Pad and Phone App gekauft gehabt. Wollte es mir gestern ansehen und jetzt ist das Heft aus der App verschwunden. Sogar die App ist im App Store nicht mehr verfügbar. Was soll der Käse? gibts da Ersatz dafür?


----------



## abo@computec.de (9. September 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Haemi schrieb:


> Hatte mir das erste "Foto-Bookazine" in der Pad and Phone App gekauft gehabt. Wollte es mir gestern ansehen und jetzt ist das Heft aus der App verschwunden. Sogar die App ist im App Store nicht mehr verfügbar. Was soll der Käse? gibts da Ersatz dafür?


 Hallo Haemi,
bitte wenden Sie sich kurz mit einer E-Mail an abo@computec.de 
Wir haben da natürlich eine Lösung und Ersatz für Sie.
vielen Dank
Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Jacen (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

12 DVD Hefte+Battlefield 4 für 60 Euro? Das Spiel alleine kostet doch schon 60 Euro... Wie kann das passen?


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2013)

Jacen schrieb:


> 12 DVD Hefte+Battlefield 4 für 60 Euro? Das Spiel alleine kostet doch schon 60 Euro... Wie kann das passen?



Gute frage. 
Ich hab das abo vor 2 monaten abgeschlossen aber noch kein spiel. Angeblich haben sie das am10.09.13 rausgeschickt, ich frag mich wie das gehn soll wenn es erst am 29.10 rauskommt?!


----------



## Perry (2. Oktober 2013)

Wär theoretisch denkbar, da du es sicherlich über Origin aktivieren musst und dann dort ein Release Check gemacht wird bevor es läuft.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

denk doch mal nach.

für DICH kostet es 60€.
wer es günstig kauft (wie ich), zahlt 42,-€ (computeruniverse) 

vielleicht zahlt pcgh dann nur 30€? oder gar weniger? 

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Jacen schrieb:


> 12 DVD Hefte+Battlefield 4 für 60 Euro? Das Spiel alleine kostet doch schon 60 Euro... Wie kann das passen?


 
Willst Du da WIRKLICH eine Antwort drauf?


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2013)

Perry schrieb:


> Wär theoretisch denkbar, da du es sicherlich über Origin aktivieren musst und dann dort ein Release Check gemacht wird bevor es läuft.



Dafür hätte ich ja meine origin daten angeben müßen. Hab i aber nicht. 
Die pcgh werden ein bestimmtes kontigent bekommen haben, im gegenzug machen sie werbung oder so.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

WIESO must du deine origin-daten dafür angeben?
macht irgendwie so gar keinen sinn.
vielleicht gibts ja auch nur den KEY zugeschickt? 

bestelle dir dieses abo einfach und fertig.
ist ein super angebot.

mfg


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2013)

Achso, hab mich verlesen. Ja ne aber laut dem service sollte ich eine dvd version bekommen. Ich dachte auch das ich nur den schlüßel bekomme. Gibt es denn schon jemanden der bf4 für das abo bekommen hat?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

garantiert nicht.
denn es ist ja noch nichtmal draußen und wird erst am 30.10. released 

das abo bekommst du früher, das spiel sicher nicht.

mfg


----------



## Perry (2. Oktober 2013)

Auch DVD-Versionen erfreuen sich heutzutage des Umstandes das man sie online aktivieren muss.


----------



## Affliction (2. Oktober 2013)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> garantiert nicht.
> denn es ist ja noch nichtmal draußen und wird erst am 30.10. released
> 
> das abo bekommst du früher, das spiel sicher nicht.
> ...



Ich frag weil man mir am tel sagte das dass spiel am 10.09. versand worden sei.


----------



## Chrissi (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn man sich z.B. immer von seinen Eltern für 1 Jahr werben lässt und den 30€ amazon Gutschein nimmt, kostete einen das Abo für ein Jahr Effektiv auch nur 30€. Den Amazongutschein kann man ja an die Eltern/Bekannten verkaufen.


----------



## eRaTitan (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Chrissi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich z.B. immer von seinen Eltern für 1 Jahr werben lässt und den 30€ amazon Gutschein nimmt, kostete einen das Abo für ein Jahr Effektiv auch nur 30€. Den Amazongutschein kann man ja an die Eltern/Bekannten verkaufen.


 
Korrekt


----------



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, 
kann ich eigentlich auch erst eine MINI-ABO abschließen und dann darauf einen Jahresabo mit Prämie abschließen?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo

Mich würde das Abo mit BF4 reizen. Allerdings komme ich aus Österreich. Kann ich das trotzdem über den Link bestellen??

LG


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



TheEpicHorst schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mich würde das Abo mit BF4 reizen. Allerdings komme ich aus Österreich. Kann ich das trotzdem über den Link bestellen??



Müsste gehen:



> Prämienlieferung nur innerhalb EU und Schweiz möglich!
> Bei Prämienlieferungen in die Schweiz werden vom Zoll zusätzliche Gebühren erhoben!


----------



## -Bierbaron- (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Beim Miniabo muss man im Grunde bestellen und dann sofort wieder abbestellen, wegen der 3 Monate Kündigunsfrist?


----------



## keinnick (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



-Bierbaron- schrieb:


> Beim Miniabo muss man im Grunde bestellen und dann sofort wieder abbestellen, wegen der 3 Monate Kündigunsfrist?



Nein 



> Gefällt mir das gewünschte Heft wider Erwarten nicht, so gebe ich dem Verlag innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach Erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe kurz schriftlich Bescheid. Postkarte genügt. Das Abo beginnt mit der nächsterreichbaren Ausgabe, eine genaue Information dazu erhalten Sie in einer E-Mail-Bestätigung.


----------



## Perry (7. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Rabatt und Prämiengeilheit die einige an den Tag legen, frage ich mich warum noch keiner eine Bezahlung fürs Abonnieren eingefordert hat.


----------



## Affliction (7. Oktober 2013)

Das wäre doch ne coole idee. Da würd i mir glatt ein zweites abo abonieren. 😀


----------



## goliath (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist es nun bekannt, ob die BF4 Exemplare pünktlich ausgeliefert werden?

Werden diese sogar 1 Tag vor Release verschickt?


----------



## Affliction (22. Oktober 2013)

goliath schrieb:


> Ist es nun bekannt, ob die BF4 Exemplare pünktlich ausgeliefert werden?
> 
> Werden diese sogar 1 Tag vor Release verschickt?



Ich habe einen rückruf mit der info bekommen: "die dvd's werden versendet sobals das spiel raus ist"
Ich geh davon aus das ich das spiel 2-3 tage nach der veröffentlichung habe.


----------



## sinchilla (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

schade zu spät gesehen sonst hättet ihr ein neuen abonnent aber fleissig weiter solche angebote auch mit guter hardware irgendwann kriegt ihr mich


----------



## Rail (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

hier ist noch nix angekommen


----------



## DrTod55 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

habe es heute auch leider nicht erhalten.

DrTod55


----------



## Affliction (31. Oktober 2013)

Abwarten und tee trinken, vllt auch mit schuß.


----------



## goliath (1. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wann wird BF4 denn nun geliefert? Ist es gestern rausgegangen? Oder noch überhaupt nicht? Echt nervig, überhaupt keine Info will endlich zocken


----------



## goliath (2. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist die Prämie BF4 schon irgendwo angekommen? Auch heute wieder nichts... Sehr ärgerlich...!


----------



## eXEC-XTX (2. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bei mir ist BF4 leider auch noch nicht angekommen 
Naja, hab ich länger Zeit den PC zu OCen ^^


----------



## goliath (2. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ne find ich ultra bescheiden, habe das Abo vor 3 Monaten oder so abgeschlossen, Geld ist schon lange eingezogen, da muss die Prämie doch längst mal unterwegs sein...

echt nervig.

Werde ich nicht noch mal abschließen...


----------



## eXEC-XTX (2. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Naja, du kannst dich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Die 12 Zeitschriften plus das Game kosteten 60€, bei Amazon kostet alleine BF4 schon 55€, d.h. du zahlst für die 12 Zeitschriften noch 5€ Aufpreis. Dafür musst du halt dann ne Woche länger auf das Game warten. Ich sehe das nicht so dramatisch


----------



## Affliction (2. November 2013)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Naja, du kannst dich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Die 12 Zeitschriften plus das Game kosteten 60€, bei Amazon kostet alleine BF4 schon 55€, d.h. du zahlst für die 12 Zeitschriften noch 5€ Aufpreis. Dafür musst du halt dann ne Woche länger auf das Game warten. Ich sehe das nicht so dramatisch



Es sind sogar 13 zeitschriften (wenn man per lastschrift bezahlt). 
Aber es ist nicht der Kurier sondern ne gamer-zeitschrift. Und da sollten die verantwortlichen wissen das wir auf die premien sehnsichtig warten und dem entsprechend handeln. 
Davon mal abgesehen ist das nicht unser, sondern denen ihr angebot (egal was was kostet). Das sollte dann auch "pünktlich" eingehalten werden.


----------



## etar (2. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich finds auch nicht mehr lustig, laut Kundendienst muss ich auf mein Bf4 noch 3-4 Wochen warten.


----------



## Affliction (3. November 2013)

Ich werds mir jetzt kaufen und wenn ich meine premie bekomme werd ich es verkaufen. Dank ebay alles möglich.


----------



## Smil0r (3. November 2013)

Hatte einen Amazon Gutschein. War sogar vor der ersten Zeitschrift da. Ich glaub das liegt eher an der Kooperation. Wenn das nicht rund läuft ist das für euch natürlich doof. Aber pcgh kann auch nicht mehr tun als warten wenn der Lieferer ******* baut.


----------



## Affliction (3. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Hatte einen Amazon Gutschein. War sogar vor der ersten Zeitschrift da. Ich glaub das liegt eher an der Kooperation. Wenn das nicht rund läuft ist das für euch natürlich doof. Aber pcgh kann auch nicht mehr tun als warten wenn der Lieferer ******* baut.



Doch, als erfahrener anbieter kann man sowas vorhersehen!

Frauenärzte können ein geburtstermin 9 monate (auf den tag genau) vorhersagen.


----------



## Rail (3. November 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich der einzige der sich freut dass noch nichts da ist meine HDD kommt nämlich erst am Mo oder Di vorher kann i nix installn :p


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wir hatten hier Freitag Feiertag und am Wochenende arbeitet natürlich auch niemand. Ich kann also erst am Montag was in Erfahrung bringen. Sorry.


----------



## goliath (3. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier Freitag Feiertag und am Wochenende arbeitet natürlich auch niemand. Ich kann also erst am Montag was in Erfahrung bringen. Sorry.


 
Hallo, das wäre super wenn wir Montag eine Info bekommen würden wie der Sachstand im Moment ist! Die Games müssten ja bereits auf Lager sein und ab Donnerstag dürfen diese ja auch verschickt werden usw.


----------



## dpante1s (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir hatten hier Freitag Feiertag und am Wochenende arbeitet natürlich auch niemand. Ich kann also erst am Montag was in Erfahrung bringen. Sorry.


 
So wirklich viel ist jetzt aber noch nicht gekommen... Ist wirklich ärgerlich, wenn ein Abo mit BF4 beworben wird, dort sogar das Erscheinungsdatum mit 29.10.2013 angegeben wird, wo der normale Mensch daraus ableitet, dass er es auch spätestens 2-3 Tage danach erhält und bis jetzt noch gar nichts gekommen ist...

Vielleicht sollte man in der Zukunft auch schreiben, "Erscheinungsdatum: 29.10.2013; Versand an Abonnenten X Tage später"... Dann würde sicherlich bei einem Spiel wie BF4 keiner mehr dieses als Abo-Prämie wählen...


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das Teil ist doch eh so verbuggt das es nicht stabil läuft.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

An dem eine Tag wo ich es hatte, lief alles relativ gut...


----------



## goliath (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Super, habe heute die Hotline angerufen.

Positiv: Alle waren nett und höflich und bemüht mir zu helfen 

Negativ: 
1. Aussage der Dame war: Die Präme wurde schon im Juli verschickt... Lol  Auf meinen freundlichen Hinweis der jetzigen Veröffentlichung wollte Sie den Fall klären lassen.

Dann rief mich jemand zurück (guter Service), das Spiel würde jetzt versandt werden, dauert noch so ca. 5-15 Tage  (Schlechter Service)
Auch wann es rausgeht, konnte die Dame mir nicht sagen. Auch nicht ob es schon raus ist, das würde aus dem System nicht erkennbar sein.

Na toll....

Hallo?! Hätte ich gewusst dass die Prämien nicht sofort am Erscheinungstag versandt werden (und ich habe das Abo bereits im Sommer abgeschlossen, sogar den Ausweis für den Prämienempfänger sofort gemailt), dann hätte ich das so NICHT gemacht...

Echt nervig, nächste Mal bestell ich wieder meine Spiele im Shop und fertig


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das Problem liegt da aber wohl eher beim Distributor der es nicht hinbekommen hat die Spiele pünktlich zu liefern.


----------



## goliath (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt da aber wohl eher beim Distributor der es nicht hinbekommen hat die Spiele pünktlich zu liefern.


 
Ich weiss nicht wer da wie wofür zuständig ist, woher hast du die Info?


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



goliath schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wer da wie wofür zuständig ist, woher hast du die Info?


 Vermuten und kombinieren mit Aussagen und logischem Denken.


> Bei unserem Versender, mit dem wir zusammenarbeiten, liegen die Versionen ca. 1-2 Tage vor Release vor - die Versionen werden sofort nach Lagereingang per Post verschickt. Die Lieferzeit beträgt in der Regel 1-3 Tage, worauf wir keinen direkten Einfluss haben.


Irgendwo da oder davor muss etwas schief gelaufen sein, vermute ich ganz stark.
Weil danach kann nur noch die Post Mist bauen, das ist hier aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## Affliction (4. November 2013)

goliath schrieb:


> Super, habe heute die Hotline angerufen.
> 
> Positiv: Alle waren nett und höflich und bemüht mir zu helfen
> 
> ...



Ausweis?!?

Wäre logisch, ist aber nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## Marcimoto (4. November 2013)

4303 schrieb:


> Ausweis?!?
> 
> Wäre logisch, ist aber nirgends erwähnt.



Wenn ein Ausweis vonnöten ist, wird das noch per Email von einem verlangt. War bei mir so mit Far Cry 3.


----------



## Rail (5. November 2013)

NOCH 5 BIS 15 TAGE? OMG!!! FAIL PCGH LOL


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wir versuchen im Moment alles, um eine vernünftige Aussage zu bekommen vom Dienstleister, der die Spiele verschickt. Wir sind alle davon ausgegangen, dass die Prämien LÄNGST bei den Abonnenten sind.

Dass das nicht der Fall ist, überrascht uns genau so wie euch. Sorry für den ganzen Mist.


----------



## Rail (5. November 2013)

Naja bissel amateurhaft kommt das schon rüber als Auftraggeber würd ich zumindest mal stichprobenartig kontrollieren könnt euch doch net einfach verlassen...das wäre ja so als ob niemand bei BMW die Zulieferer kontrolliert u erst vom Kunden die Rückmeldung erfolgen muss dass zb das Getriebe zickt...gerade wenn's ums Abo geht davon lebt ihr ja quasi...auch vor dem Hintergrund dass das net das erste mal ist wo Prämien verspätet rausgehen...einfach alles auf den Dienstleister zu schieben...damit macht ihr es euch bissel zu leicht...


----------



## Affliction (5. November 2013)

Soooo. Ich hab mir jetzt BF4 plus Premium bei ebay für 80€ gekauft und brauche diesen Prämienmist hier nicht mehr!

Zum kotzen!!!
Ich hatte mich so sehr auf das Spiel gefreut, die hat sich mittlerweile in Wut gewandelt. Danke!

PS: ich bin raus hier.


----------



## keinnick (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



4303 schrieb:


> Soooo. Ich hab mir jetzt BF4 plus Premium bei ebay für 80€ gekauft und brauche diesen Prämienmist hier nicht mehr!
> 
> Zum kotzen!!!
> Ich hatte mich so sehr auf das Spiel gefreut, die hat sich mittlerweile in Wut gewandelt. Danke!
> ...


 
Das hat sicher niemand vorsätzlich verbockt. Von daher ist Wut nicht unbedingt angebracht und btw: Hier gehts um ein Spiel


----------



## abo@computec.de (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Liebe Kunden, liebe Leser, liebe Abonnenten, 

leider hat uns unser Versender in diesem Fall komplett im Stich gelassen und aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Feiertage am 31.10. und auch am 01.11. die BF4-Versionen erst am 04.11. verschickt. 
Hierfür entschuldigen wir uns bei euch.

Obwohl die Ware bereits vorher auf Lager, hatte der Versender die Anweisung des Publishers, diese nicht vor dem 01.11. zu verschicken. Nun hätte unser Versender ja am 31.10. oder am 01.11. verschicken können, was er leider nicht tat.


  Wir bedauern dies sehr und natürlich können unsere Kunden und Prämienempfänger das Spiel ungeöffnet auch zurück schicken - sollte dies nun nicht mehr benötigt werden.
  Wir werden dann natürlich gemeinsam eine kulante Lösung finden.

Hierzu wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den Verlag: abo@computec.de


Abo-Service
Computec Media AG


----------



## dpante1s (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es sehr kulant, dass ihr hier sogar einen Prämientausch anbietet, auch wenn ihr es nicht direkt verbockt habt...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Naja, am Ende wollen wir zufriedene Leser haben.


----------



## Perry (5. November 2013)

Angesichts dessen das wir Abonnenten eure Rechnungen zahlen, ist das absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## incognito65 (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Kann mir wer sagen ob das Lepa B650 Haswell unterstützt. Wenn ja hohl ich mir das als Prämie. Wenn nicht dann wart ich ob PCGH GTA V als Prämie bringen.


----------



## goliath (5. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Liebe Kunden, liebe Leser, liebe Abonnenten,
> 
> leider hat uns unser Versender in diesem Fall komplett im Stich gelassen und aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Feiertage am 31.10. und auch am 01.11. die BF4-Versionen erst am 04.11. verschickt.
> Hierfür entschuldigen wir uns bei euch.
> ...



Hallo,

das ist ja endlich mal eine vernünftige Aussage. Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ich hoffe dass die Prämien jetzt auch wirklich noch diese Woche ankommen. Schade ist, dass man keine Tracking Nr. oder ähnliches bekommt. 

Da sollte Computec die Software gehörig aufmotzen.

Auch bin ich mir sicher, dass nicht alle Prämienempfänger Ihren Ausweis an die Abo Betreuung gemailt haben. Und aktiv nachfragen tun die auch nicht. ICH musste mich darum kümmern und alles nachfragen, alles organisieren usw.


----------



## Freakless08 (6. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



4303 schrieb:


> Soooo. Ich hab mir jetzt BF4 plus Premium bei ebay für 80€ gekauft und brauche diesen Prämienmist hier nicht mehr!
> 
> Zum kotzen!!!
> Ich hatte mich so sehr auf das Spiel gefreut, die hat sich mittlerweile in Wut gewandelt. Danke!
> ...


Nur wegen ein paar Tage so einen Aufstand  OMG wie lächerlich.


----------



## Rail (6. November 2013)

Wenn die am 4.11 rausgingen hätten sie spätestens heut da sein müssen. Das stinkt doch! Irgendjmd lügt hier rum...


----------



## AlphaNUSS (6. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Meins ist heute angekommen, war aber natürlich nicht da und kann es deshalb erst morgen um 5 nach der Arbeit, bei der Post abholen....


----------



## goliath (6. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi, meins ist heute auch angekommen per Einschreiben.

Poststempel ist der 05.11.13, also gestern


----------



## DuBiXHDx (6. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich wollte mir heute das 1 Jahres DVD Abo mit der Prämie Battlefield 4 kaufen aber 
wenn ich auf den Link klicke komme ich nur auf eine Seite wo "Seite nicht gefunden" steht.
http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...hardware-dvd-pramienabo-battlefield-4-pc#rd=1
Würde mir das Abo gerne holen, brauche Hilfe 
Lg
DuBiX


----------



## DrDave (9. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DuBiXHDx schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir heute das 1 Jahres DVD Abo mit der Prämie Battlefield 4 kaufen aber
> wenn ich auf den Link klicke komme ich nur auf eine Seite wo "Seite nicht gefunden" steht.
> http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...hardware-dvd-pramienabo-battlefield-4-pc#rd=1
> Würde mir das Abo gerne holen, brauche Hilfe
> ...


 
Versuchs mal hier: PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Battlefield 4 (PC) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DuBiXHDx schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir heute das 1 Jahres DVD Abo mit der Prämie Battlefield 4 kaufen aber
> wenn ich auf den Link klicke komme ich nur auf eine Seite wo "Seite nicht gefunden" steht.
> http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...hardware-dvd-pramienabo-battlefield-4-pc#rd=1
> Würde mir das Abo gerne holen, brauche Hilfe
> ...


 
Hallo,

wo hast Du denn den Link gefunden? Danke!


----------



## BikeRider (9. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

 Wie wäre es mit Prämien für Vertragsverlängerungen ?


----------



## DuBiXHDx (10. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DrDave schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hier: PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Battlefield 4 (PC) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl



Erstmal ein dickes Danke an dich 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo hast Du denn den Link gefunden? Danke!


 
Diesen Link habe ich bei "Aboprämien" gefunden Lepa B650-SA 650-Watt-Netzteil + 12 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe lesen für 60 Euro aber anscheinend geht er wieder


----------



## marvinj (11. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Prämien für Vertragsverlängerungen ?


 Wär doch mal was, ne kleine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Romeleitis (12. November 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Als Bestandskunde ist man ja leider nur 2. Wahl...
Ich bin seit zig Jahren Kunde. Eigentlich hätte ich immer fristgerecht kündigen müssen.


----------



## incognito65 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Könnt ihr mal ne Kompakt Wakü reinehmen ?


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Der Scythe Mugen ist doch auch nicht schlecht, den hab ich mir jetzt zum Abo gegönnt ^^


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@ Redaktion: Wisst ihr schon wann bzw. ob neue Spiele als Aboprämien kommen? Thx vorab


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte eine Frage zu diesem Abo:
PC GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (Kühler) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

Ich habe es vor ca. 1,5Wochen abgeschlossen und als Prämienempfänger einen Kumpel von mir angegeben. Leider ist mir das Bestätigungsschreiben von euch abhanden gekommen, dort stand ja auch drauf wann die Prämie bei ihm eintreffen sollte. Könnt ihr mir nochmal den ungefähren Zeitpunkt nennen? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bitte den echten Namen des Empfängers per PN schicken, danke.


----------



## XD-User (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eventuell in nächster Zeit ein 1-Jahres Abo abzuschließen für die DVD Variante mit dem Scythe Kühler in der PCGH-Edition. Dabei habe mir mal das FAQ durchgelesen und bin auf folgende Zeilen gestoßen 


```
[B]Wie sehen die Kündigungsfristen beim 1-Jahres-Abo aus?[/B]
Während  Sie beim Mini-Abo jederzeit kündigen können, gilt beim 1-Jahres-Abo  eine Abo-Laufzeit von 12 Monaten. Danach kann jederzeit mit einer Frist  von[B] 3 Monaten[/B] zum Monatsende gekündigt werden.
```
Ist damit nicht eher 3 Wochen zum Monatsende gemeint?  Sodass man nach diesen 12 Monaten theoretisch 3 Wochen vor dem Monatsende kündigen kann, oder verstehe ich es falsch und man hat die Chance also nur Viereljährlich sich von dem Abo zu trennen 

Edit: Oh wie ich sehe, habe ich das Textfeld gesprengt


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



XD-User schrieb:


> Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt, eventuell in nächster Zeit ein 1-Jahres Abo abzuschließen für die DVD Variante mit dem Scythe Kühler in der PCGH-Edition. Dabei habe mir mal das FAQ durchgelesen und bin auf folgende Zeilen gestoßen
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Also wenn du das Abo nach 12 Monaten nicht mehr haben möchtest, würde ich dir raten nach spätestens 8 Monaten zu kündigen, dann endet dein Abo automatisch nach 12 Monaten.


----------



## XD-User (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also wenn du das Abo nach 12 Monaten nicht mehr haben möchtest, würde ich dir raten nach spätestens 8 Monaten zu kündigen, dann endet dein Abo automatisch nach 12 Monaten.


 
Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## DannyL (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hab das Abo heute mit dem EKL Alpenfön Brocken 2 abgeschlossen, Bestätigung kam schon, aber ab dem Heft 03/2014 - darf ich doch noch mal in den Laden rennen.


----------



## Smotch (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,
letztes Jahr Anfang Dezember wurde folgendes Abo gekauft:
PC  GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (Kühler) -  Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games  Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

Bisher wurde nur leider noch kein Geld abgebucht und auch die Prämie ist noch nicht angekommen. Die Zeitschrift ist jedoch schon hier. Ist das normal oder ist mit der Prämie irgend etwas schief gegangen? Es freut sich schließlich jemand ganz doll auf die Prämie .

LG 
Smotch


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Smotch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> letztes Jahr Anfang Dezember wurde folgendes Abo gekauft:
> PC  GAMES Hardware DVD Prämienabo + Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (Kühler) -  Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games  Hardware Abos zur Auswahl
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

also die Prämien werden immer erst dann verschickt, wenn auch das Geld abgebucht wurde. Ich würde da noch mal unter abo@computec.de nachfragen.


----------



## ACDSee (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Besteht die Möglichkeit, als Bestandskunde auch eine Prämie zu erhalten? Es müssen ja nicht die Neukundenprämien sein, irgend eine Aktion für die Bestandskunden (Sonderheft, Spielecode, Steamguthaben, Amazon- oder Mindfactory- oder Alterantegutschein) wäre als Zeichen der Wertschätzung und einer gewollten langfristigen Kundenbindung super.

mfg
ACDSee


----------



## Perry (7. Januar 2014)

Wegen sowas kündige ich normalerweise alle Verträge nach Ablauffrist, außer Arbeitsvertrag, Mietvertrag und Versicherungen. Neukunden werden einfach besser behandelt, oder noch besser ist die Kundenrückgewinnung.


----------



## cabtronic (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Es besteht nicht zufällig noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit, die Steelseries Sensei zu bekommen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Besteht die Möglichkeit, als Bestandskunde auch eine Prämie zu erhalten? Es müssen ja nicht die Neukundenprämien sein, irgend eine Aktion für die Bestandskunden (Sonderheft, Spielecode, Steamguthaben, Amazon- oder Mindfactory- oder Alterantegutschein) wäre als Zeichen der Wertschätzung und einer gewollten langfristigen Kundenbindung super.
> 
> mfg
> ACDSee


Du kannst einfach mal versuchen dich an abo@computec.de zu wenden. Viel Glück 



cabtronic schrieb:


> Es besteht nicht zufällig noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit, die Steelseries Sensei zu bekommen?


 
Leider nein, wenn die Prämie vergriffen ist.


----------



## ACDSee (10. Januar 2014)

Ich hab deinen Vorschlag aufgegriffen. Fragen lohnt sich immer.


----------



## Antigotchie (16. Januar 2014)

*PCGH als eBook*

Gibt es jetzt oder in Zukunft die Möglichkeit Computec Magazine als Ebook zu beziehen? Fände ich eine schöne Sache - auch der Umwelt zur liebe


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hi,

was meinst du genau mit E-Book? Eine PDF-Version gibt es ja schon länger.


----------



## Antigotchie (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Jep wäre cool wenns das unter Abo Konditionen geben würde.


----------



## Birbus (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Kann es stimmen das man bei einem 1 Jahres abo für insgesamt 60 Euro eine CPU dazu bekommt die um die 90 Euro kostet?????

PC Games Hardware DVD Jahresabo + AMD FX 4100 (CPU Prozessor) - Jahresabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

AMD FX Series FX-4100 4x 3.60GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,

Kann das sein oder ist das ein Fehler? Dann kann man ja ein abo abschließen die CPU verkaufen und hat ein gratis abo und Gewinn gemacht  habe ich etwas über sehen oder was?


----------



## keinnick (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sieht wohl so aus.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ja, das sind Restposten, also schnell zugreifen


----------



## Tech (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es das Angebot mit dem AMD FX4100 noch?
Oder das Enermaxgehäuse, das bis vor kurzem noch in der Bildergalerie zu finden war?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn es unter abo.pcgameshardware.de nicht mehr zu finden ist, dann leider nein


----------



## Spinal (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Roccat Kone Pure Core Performance Gaming Mouse. Wäre es die Roccat Kone Pure Core Ultra Performance Premium Gaming Mouse 2000, dann hätte ich vielleicht zugeschlagen.

Sorry für OT, aber wer denkt sich solche Namen aus?


----------



## funman7 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mir Gestern das 1 Jahres Abo mit der Roccat Kone Maus bestellt.
Bestätigt wurde mir dann von dem Verlag ich hätte ein 2 Jahres Abo abgeschlosssen.
Mal sehen wie ich da wieder raus komme.Das dürfte wohl das letzte Mal gewesen sein das ich ein Abo bestelle.


----------



## Joe_87 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

gibt es am Anfang eines jeden Monats neue Aboprämien oder sind die derzeit verfügbaren Prämien auf eine bestimmte Zeit festgeschrieben?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Ryle (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hättet ihr die Pure Optical als Prämie ausgesucht, wärt ihr glatt ein Abo los geworden, aber Laser Nager können mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Tydal (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



funman7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Gestern das 1 Jahres Abo mit der Roccat Kone Maus bestellt.
> Bestätigt wurde mir dann von dem Verlag ich hätte ein 2 Jahres Abo abgeschlosssen.
> Mal sehen wie ich da wieder raus komme.Das dürfte wohl das letzte Mal gewesen sein das ich ein Abo bestelle.



Das Gleiche ist mir auch passiert. Ich rufe da morgen mal an und storniere ggf. 
Wäre schön, wenn man den Fehler hier auf den Shop-Seiten auch schleunigst korrigieren würde!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



funman7 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Gestern das 1 Jahres Abo mit der Roccat Kone Maus bestellt.
> Bestätigt wurde mir dann von dem Verlag ich hätte ein 2 Jahres Abo abgeschlosssen.
> Mal sehen wie ich da wieder raus komme.Das dürfte wohl das letzte Mal gewesen sein das ich ein Abo bestelle.


Unsere Abo-Abteilung ist informiert, da gibt es wohl einen Fehler auf der Seite, da es die Maus ursprünglich nur im 2-Jahres- und nicht im 1-Jahres-Abo gab. Aber keine Angst wir finden da eine Lösung und keiner wird benachteiligt. In solchen Fällen am Besten direkt an abo@computec.de schreiben, dann wird einem schnell geholfen.



Joe_87 schrieb:


> Liebes PCGH-Team,
> 
> gibt es am Anfang eines jeden Monats neue Aboprämien oder sind die derzeit verfügbaren Prämien auf eine bestimmte Zeit festgeschrieben?
> 
> Gruß Joe


 Normalerweise gibt es immer am Monatsanfang neue Prämien. Die alten Prämien sind meist solange Vorrat reicht verfügbar.


----------



## Tydal (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Danke Daniel 
Hatte vorhin auch direkt beim Service angerufen und  mit einer sehr netten Dame gesprochen. Alles in Butter!


----------



## funman7 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Tydal schrieb:


> Danke Daniel
> Hatte vorhin auch direkt beim Service angerufen und  mit einer sehr netten Dame gesprochen. Alles in Butter!


 
ich habe eine email geschrieben,....antwort innerhalb 24Stunden alles geregelt.PCGH ab 04/2013 dann per Post.

Ich finde es nur seltsam das in der ersten mail mit der Bestellbestätigung noch alles ok war und erst in einer Art Begrüßungsmail vom Verlag am nächsten Tag dann ein 2jähriges Abo bestätigt wurde.


----------



## Bodolive (2. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

hatte n problem, hat sich aber erledigt


----------



## Benne74 (13. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo

 Ich habe eine Frage zu der Aboprämie "Gainward Geforce GTX 750". Seit Sonntag den 09.03.2014 habe ich täglich die Verfügbarkeit der Aboprämie kontrolliert.
 Zuerst wurde sie mit dem Verweis auf spätere Verfügbarkeit angezeigt. Dann war Sie zwischenzeitlich für einige Stunden scheinbar freigeschaltet. Allerdings konnte ich sie nicht in den Warenkorb legen?
 Mittlerweile finde ich von der Grafikkarte überhaupt keine Spur mehr?

 Ist sie schon wieder von der Bildfläche verschwunden? Gibt es einfach nur weitere Verzögerungen? Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand zu dieser Prämie?

 Viele Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo Benne74,

ab Dienstag konnte die Prämie bestellt werden, allerdings ist die Prämie inzwischen wieder vergriffen. Wir prüfen gerade, ob wir noch mal neue Abo-Ware von der Karte für die nächste Ausgabe bekommen.


----------



## Useful (15. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hätte da mal eine Frage 
Also ich wollte da mal fragen, wann so eine Prämie in etwa ankommt? 
Habe auch ein Abo abgeschlossen, die erste Ausgabe war die 04/14 die schon am Samstag kam 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, ist heute angekommen


----------



## Hoopster (16. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ändern sich die prämien von zeit zu zeit??


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nein sie sind seit es PCGH gibt die gleichen und werden sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## Hoopster (16. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

oO sakasmus?? darf man nicht mal fragen??


----------



## Useful (16. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Hoopster schrieb:


> ändern sich die prämien von zeit zu zeit??



Da:


PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Normalerweise gibt es immer am Monatsanfang neue Prämien. Die alten Prämien sind meist solange Vorrat reicht verfügbar.


----------



## Hoopster (16. März 2014)

ah danke schee


----------



## soleval (20. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nabend.
Habe das 2 Jahres Abo abgeschlossen, da ich eh Interesse an dem Shinobi Gehäuse hatte.
Nun ist das Gehäuse da und weicht irgendwie doch sehr von der Beschreibung ab...

Beschreibung sagt :



> PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower (PC-Gehäuse)
> Produktbeschreibung:
> -PC-Gehäuse für PC-Enthusiasten,
> -8 Silent-Lüfter sind im Lieferumfang enthalten,
> ...



Gehäuse sagt aber , nur 2 Lüfter drinnen und kein USB 3.0 vorhanden, von E-SATA auch nichts zu sehen.

Kommen die 8 Lüfter noch nachgeliefert ?? Und wo soll das USB 3.0 im Frontpanel herkommen ?

Fragen über Fragen, in der Hoffnung auf eine Antwort.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo soleval,

da hat die Abo-Abteilung leider eine komplett falsche Produktbeschreibung eingefügt, daher kann ich deine Verwunderung gut verstehen. Daher bitte ich dich eine E-Mail an abo@computec.de zu schreiben, entweder trittst du vom Abo zurück, suchst eine andere Prämie aus oder behältst dieses Gehäuse. Aber da hilft dir wie gesagt unsere Abo-Abteilung weiter.


----------



## Teutonnen (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Oder du bestehst auf Nacherfüllung. 
§ 439 BGB Nacherfüllung - dejure.org
Wenn mit einer Produktbeschreibung explizit geworben wird, dieser Artikel ein wesentlicher Kaufgrund war und das Produkt dann von dieser Beschreibung abweicht, liegt ein Mangel vor, weil die gültige Produktbeschreibung der vereinbarten Beschaffenheit entspricht (bzw. hier eben nicht) - muss sie ja, du kannst die Sache über's Internet ja nicht persönlich in Augenschein nehmen.
§ 434 BGB Sachmangel - dejure.org

Wenn der Artikelschreiber dann Mist baut und das falsche Gehäuse ins Angebot packt... Tja, shit happens.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich würde vom Abo zurück treten.


----------



## soleval (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@PCGH_Daniel_W : Danke für die Information. Aber verwunderlich, dass es Eurer Abo-Abteilung seit Wochen nicht aufgefallen ist ..... Fehler passieren nunmal. Ich werde sehen, was ich mache.
@Teutonnen : Auch Dir vielen Dank für die Links und die darin enthaltenen Informationen. Es wurde explizit damit geworben ( Screenshot habe ich mir vorsichtshalber gezogen, heute morgen sogar noch ). Mal schauen wie kulant die Abo Abteilung von PCGH sich darstellt.
@Threshold : Werde ich mir vorbehalten.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Dann poche erst mal darauf dass Nacherfüllt wird. Eventuell mit einem komplett Tausch des Case.

Falls die Abteilung aber mauert solltest du einfach mal direkt nachfragen und klären wieso die Beschreibung dann nie korrigiert wurde und eventuell ermitteln ob noch weitere darauf reingefallen sind.
Wenn sich mehrere Beschweren passiert eher was als wenn sich nur einer beschwert.


----------



## soleval (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nacherfüllungsmail gerade heraus. Und das ist eine gute Idee, von dir, ob es auch noch mehrere Vorgänge gab.
Denn hier im Forum habe ich noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich finde es schade dass wenn es mehrere Fälle gab niemand bereit ist sich auch zu beschweren.
Denn sowas wie hier geht ja mal gar nicht. 

Klopfe also mal kräftig auf dem Busch. Mal sehen wer raus gelaufen kommt.


----------



## Hoopster (22. März 2014)

denke man wird dir eine entschädigung zukommen lassen oder wie gesagt das case gegen eine andere prämie zu tauschen.


----------



## McZonk (24. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade dass wenn es mehrere Fälle gab niemand bereit ist sich auch zu beschweren.
> Denn sowas wie hier geht ja mal gar nicht.


 Ich finde es schade, dass du hier die Aboabteilung/PCGH in ein solches Licht rückst als dass man mehrfach Abonnenten mit einer falschen Beschreibung abkassiert haben will. Schließlich gehst du einfach mal direkt davon aus, dass das hier in größerer Zahl passiert ist. Fakt ist, dass sich ein (EIN) User hier berechtigter Weise gemeldet hat, und nach meinem Kenntnisstand auch schon eine Lösung erarbeitet worden ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass du hier die Aboabteilung/PCGH in ein solches Licht rückst als dass man mehrfach Abonnenten mit einer falschen Beschreibung abkassiert haben will. Schließlich gehst du einfach mal direkt davon aus, dass das hier in größerer Zahl passiert ist. Fakt ist, dass sich ein (EIN) User hier berechtigter Weise gemeldet hat, und nach meinem Kenntnisstand auch schon eine Lösung erarbeitet worden ist.


 
Du scheinst meinen Post entweder nicht verstanden zu haben oder wolltest ihn nicht verstehen.

_Falls es mehrere Fälle gäbe._
Ich weiß nicht ob das ein Einzelfall ist oder ob andere sich einfach nicht gemeldet haben.

Von der Abo Abteilung von PCGH erwarte ich zumindest dass sie der Sache nachgeht und gegebenenfalls nachreguliert.


----------



## McZonk (24. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich kann dich beruhigen und muss mir ggf. hier auch nicht vorwerfen lassen etwas "nicht verstehen zu wollen".  Ich habe ganz einfach niedergeschrieben, wie dein Posting für mich als Außenstehender zu verstehen war.

_Niemand ist bereit sich zu beschweren_ ist kein Konjunktiv sondern eine Feststellung. Das Ganze wird durch das wenn zwar geringfügig relativiert, wirkt jedoch dank der Vergangenheitsform dennoch wie eine Feststellung.

Wenn es schon Zwischenfälle gab, warum beschwert sich dann keiner?? > Geht doch fest davon aus, dass hier auch andere Leute betroffen *sind.* So erweckst du (bei mir) den Eindruck, dass durchaus andere Fälle bestehen und du  es nicht nachvollziehen kannst, dass sich niemand beschwert. 

Ich hätte dein Posting sicherlich anders verstanden, falls dort gestanden hätte:
"Falls es noch weitere Fälle geben sollte, sollten sich die betreffenden User auf alle Fälle hier melden oder sich direkt an die Aboabteilung wenden". 



> Von der Abo Abteilung von PCGH erwarte ich zumindest dass sie der Sache nachgeht und gegebenenfalls nachreguliert.


Ich denke Daniels Auftritt in diesem Thread sowie mein Statement im letzten Posting machen diese Aussage mehr als überflüssig. Hier wird man / hat man schon eine Lösung im Sinne und gemeinsam mit dem Abonnenten aus(ge)arbeiten(t), keine Sorge.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich denke Daniels Auftritt in diesem Thread sowie mein Statement im letzten Posting machen diese Aussage mehr als überflüssig. Hier wird man / hat man schon eine Lösung im Sinne und gemeinsam mit dem Abonnenten aus(ge)arbeiten(t), keine Sorge.


 
Dann ist es doch gut.
Und wieso schiebst du dann so eine Welle an wenn das intern schon geregelt ist?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mit Verlaub: Wer "schiebt hier denn eine Welle"? Du willst ja ganz offensichtlich das letzte Wort haben. 

Es ist alles gut und weitere Postings sind völlig unnötig.


----------



## McZonk (25. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Welle anschieben ist relativ....

Für mich ist das Thema erledigt und wir setzen hier einen Punkt.


----------



## Threshold (25. März 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es ist alles gut und weitere Postings sind völlig unnötig.


 


McZonk schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Thema erledigt und wir setzen hier einen Punkt.


 
Dann betrachte ich das als abgehakt.


----------



## Steveline (2. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie lange dauert es normal das Geld nach Aboabschluss abzubuchen?


----------



## Affliction (3. April 2014)

Steveline schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es normal das Geld nach Aboabschluss abzubuchen?



Ewig. Ich hatte meine ersten zwei zeitschriften bereits ausgelesen bevor das geld abgezogen wurde.


----------



## Steveline (3. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Und die Prämie wird erst nach Geldeingang verschickt?
Dann kanns ja ewig dauern bis ich sie bekomm - wenn sie nicht schon vergriffen ist bis dahin.


----------



## keinnick (3. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Steveline schrieb:


> Und die Prämie wird erst nach Geldeingang verschickt?
> Dann kanns ja ewig dauern bis ich sie bekomm - wenn sie nicht schon vergriffen ist bis dahin.


 
_"Die Prämienlieferung ist an die Zahlung des Abos gekoppelt und kann frühestens verschickt werden, sobald das Abo auch bezahlt ist. Bei Zahlungen per Einzugsermächtigung erfolgt dies deutlich schneller als per Rechnung. Prämienlieferung bei Bankeinzug innerhalb Deutschland kann zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, bei Zahlungen per Rechnung zwischen 6 bis 8 Wochen."
_
Steht so auch hier: Das PCGH Abo-FAQ mit Antworten zu den wichtigsten Fragen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Steveline schrieb:


> Und die Prämie wird erst nach Geldeingang verschickt?
> Dann kanns ja ewig dauern bis ich sie bekomm - wenn sie nicht schon vergriffen ist bis dahin.


 
Nein so ist es auch nicht, wenn du dich jetzt für ein Abo mit einer gewissen Prämie entscheidest, wird diese Prämie für dich geblockt und nicht an einen anderen Kunden gegeben, sodass du diese Prämie dann selbst dann bekommst, wenn diese auf der Seite zwischenzeitlich ausverkauft ist. Nur der Versand erfolgt eben erst nach der Bezahlung.


----------



## Steveline (4. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das ist doch super! Hoffentlich wird das Geld bald abgebucht


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

hab gerade die Abbuchung für mein Abo gesehen, dann müsste die Prämie ja danach auch rel. zügig rausgehen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (6. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie könnt ihr bei (60€-30€) 30 Euro für 12 Hefte eigentlich noch IRGENDETWAS verdienen? 
Ich mein, das ist ja nicht irgendne Noname-Seite mit abartigen Preisen, das ist Amazon! Das kann man ja dann wirklich glatt in bares Geld umrechnen...


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Das Geld wird nicht über den Preis verdient der auf dem Heft steht sondern über Werbung. Selbst ohne Prämie würde sie daran wohl  nichts verdienen.
 Auch wenn hier nicht um das Thema PC geht wird gut erklärt wie das Printgeschäft läuft Hintergrund: Wie Werbung die Medien beeinflusst | MoJomag
Wobei die Auflage der PCGH stetig am sinken ist. Was mich mehr wundert ist das die gedruckte Auflage so viel höher ist als die Verkaufte. Kann man auf der  Seite der Ivw nachschauen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr bei (60€-30€) 30 Euro für 12 Hefte eigentlich noch IRGENDETWAS verdienen?
> Ich mein, das ist ja nicht irgendne Noname-Seite mit abartigen Preisen, das ist Amazon! Das kann man ja dann wirklich glatt in bares Geld umrechnen...


 
Wir gehen natürlich davon aus, dass wir keine "Prämienritter" an Land ziehen, sondern Leute, die das Heft auch über die 12 Ausgaben hinaus lesen wollen.


----------



## cyanit (7. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ich hätte eine frage zu den Aboprämien.
Welche Soundkarte verbirgt sich hinter der (doch eher ungenauen) Beziechnung "7.1 PCI Audio Card"??

lg

cy


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (8. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir gehen natürlich davon aus, dass wir keine "Prämienritter" an Land ziehen, sondern Leute, die das Heft auch über die 12 Ausgaben hinaus lesen wollen.


Was ich mich primär frage, ist folgendes: Momentan kaufe ich mir ~ die Hälfte der Ausgaben im Jahr, ausgewählt nach Themengebiet und, ob ich überhaupt an den Kiosk komme, geb also 30€ pro Jahr für eure Hefte aus.
Bringt es euch nun mehr oder weniger ein, wenn ich statt dessen das Amazon-Gutschein-Abo abschließe?

Lust die Hefte zu lesen habe ich natürlich---und auch über die zwölf Ausgaben hinaus---nur eigentlich fand ich es schon immer merkwürdig, dass ein Neukunde den besseren "Tarif" erhält als ein Bestandskunde... 
Unter dem Umstand will ich doch kein Bestandskunde sein!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die Frage kann ich so gar nicht beanworten. 

Hauptsache, Du liest das Heft. Das reicht mir persönlich schon einmal.


----------



## abo@computec.de (9. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



cyanit schrieb:


> ich hätte eine frage zu den Aboprämien.
> Welche Soundkarte verbirgt sich hinter der (doch eher ungenauen) Beziechnung "7.1 PCI Audio Card"??
> 
> lg
> ...


 
Hallo cy,
das ist derzeit die Speedlink SL-8871-SRD.

schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Tech (9. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,
habe ich die GTX 750 schon wieder verpasst oder war die Werbung im Heft diesmal ein Fake? 
Gruß
T


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ich fürchte die werbung wa rschon platziert als die karten noch verfügbar waren, 

das diese prämie extrem fix weg war, wundert kaum 

rechnerrisch liegt man bei etwa 20-30 euro für 24 hefte, wenn man die graka abzieht 
freu mich schon auf meine


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Tech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ich die GTX 750 schon wieder verpasst oder war die Werbung im Heft diesmal ein Fake?
> Gruß
> T


 
Die Prämie war leider nach wenigen Tagen ausverkauft, da  der Ansturm zu groß war. Wir hatten jetzt diese Prämie auch zum zweiten  Mal drin, da bereits bei der Ausgabe 04/2014 alle Prämien schnell  vergriffen waren und wir den Lesern der 05/2014 noch mal eine neue  Chance geben wollten und daher extra neue Ware besorgt hatten. Diese 2.  Chance haben "leider" auch viele genutzt und sofort zugeschlagen, sodass  die Prämie dann nach einigen Tagen nachdem die Ausgabe im Handel war schon vergriffen war - aber  zumindest war die Prämie nicht so schnell vergriffen wie beim ersten  Mal und Heftkäufer die die PCGH in den ersten Tagen gekauft hatten, hatten eine gute Chance. Aktuell sieht es so aus, als ob wir diese Prämie nicht noch mal für  die 06/2014 rein bekommen – leider.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. April 2014)

ich bestaetige aber mal, dass es die praemie gibt.

ist angekommen 
mal sehen, wann ich die testen kann


----------



## Rincewind37 (17. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Moin moin,

habe heute endlich meine Prämie für das 1-Jahres-Abo der PCGH-Magazin-Version bekommen,
allerdings habe ich einen Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm 120mm anstatt einen be quiet Silent Wings PWM Low-Noise 800rpm 120mm
bekommen.

War die Prämie schon vergriffen, oder was ist da los?



Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Rincewind37 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> habe heute endlich meine Prämie für das 1-Jahres-Abo der PCGH-Magazin-Version bekommen,
> allerdings habe ich einen Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm 120mm anstatt einen be quiet Silent Wings PWM Low-Noise 800rpm 120mm
> ...



Hi Rincewind37, komisch, sollte eigentlich nicht sein sowas. Bitte mal direkt bei abo@computec.de nachfragen, ich habe da keinen Einblick...


----------



## Wim1337 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, eine kurze Frage:
Ab wann werden die Watch_Dogs Prämien ausgeliefert?
Danke schön!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

"Bei Prämien ohne Zuzahlung verschickt unser Distributor meist 1 Tag vor VÖ, sodass es bei normaler Postlaufzeit am VÖ beim Kunden ist.
Bei Prämien mit Zuzahlung kann es sein, dass das Spiel erst 1-2 Tage nach VÖ beim Kunden ist."


----------



## Wim1337 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Danke sehr


----------



## Natler (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So, Jahres-Abo + Watch Dogs wurden soeben bestellt 
Hoffentlich kommt das Game noch rechtzeitig


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Monaten Titanfall (allerdings im PCGames-Abo) geholt. Die Abo-Prämien machen echt was her 

PS: Ja mich pis** das Entfernen der beiden Spielmodi total an --> Deinstalliert


----------



## Natler (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Monaten Titanfall (allerdings im PCGames-Abo) geholt. Die Abo-Prämien machen echt was her
> 
> PS: Ja mich pis** das Entfernen der beiden Spielmodi total an --> Deinstalliert



ja die Abo-Prämien werden noch mehr her machen, wenn sie zeitig verfügbar sind


----------



## Natler (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ok da ich leider keine Ahnung habe, frage ich einfach mal nach. Ich habe am Freitag (23.05.) Watch Dogs als Aboprämie bestellt. Wann würde es in etwa bei mir eintrudeln?


----------



## Stern1710 (25. Mai 2014)

Hm bei meinem PCGH-Abo habe ich mir Guild Wars 2 dazu genommen (Ende 2012). Hat zwar über 2 Monate gebraucht,  bis das Spiel eingetruddelt ist (eine nette Mail an Support bewirkt manchmal Wunder ^^),  aber ich spiele das heute noch


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

versand der praemien erfolgt ja erst nach bezahlung.


----------



## Natler (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> versand der praemien erfolgt ja erst nach bezahlung.



Also bei mir stand in der Mail, dass ab dem 04.09.2014 jährlich abgebucht wird. Soll das jetzt heißen, dass es nicht vorher verschickt wird?  Warum wirbt denn PCGH mit einer Überschrift ala ''Watch Dogs eine Woche vor Release sichern'', wenn es dann erst einige Monate später kommen soll  Na super, muss ich also nur noch bis zum September (!) warten, bis ichs zocken kann


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Mai 2014)

bei mir stand des auch irgendwo komisch.
war dann aber die abbuchung zur ersten zeitschrift und die praemie 5 tage danach.

des wird schon.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Natler schrieb:


> Also bei mir stand in der Mail, dass ab dem 04.09.2014 jährlich abgebucht wird. Soll das jetzt heißen, dass es nicht vorher verschickt wird?  Warum wirbt denn PCGH mit einer Überschrift ala ''Watch Dogs eine Woche vor Release sichern'', wenn es dann erst einige Monate später kommen soll  Na super, muss ich also nur noch bis zum September (!) warten, bis ichs zocken kann


 
Du musst natürlich nicht bis zum September warten. Ich weiß nicht wie du bezahlt hast, es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten, bei Abbuchung gehts natürlich am Schnellsten. Details gibts hier: abo@computec.de


----------



## Crush182 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



> In Ihrer Bestellung befindet sich ein Titel, der nicht von Minderjährigen bestellt werden darf. Nach dem Erhalt des Begrüßungsbriefs möchten wir Sie bitten eine Kopie Ihres Personalausweises an unseren Kundenservice zu schicken.



Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass für Watch-Dogs eine Ausweißkopie benötigt wird 
Ich hoffe das ganze zieht sich dadurch nicht all zu sehr in die Länge 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
Eine Ausweißkopie vom Abonnenten, oder vom Werber/Prämienempfänger? 

(Ich würde zunächst denken -Abonnent- aber ich wollte zur Sicherheit lieber nochmal nachfragen)


----------



## Natler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Crush182 schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass für Watch-Dogs eine Ausweißkopie benötigt wird
> Ich hoffe das ganze zieht sich dadurch nicht all zu sehr in die Länge
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
> ...



Ich würde sagen von dir, weil du der Besteller bist. Sie sprechen ja davon, dass DU etwas bestellt hast  Ich habe denen zumindest meinen Perso kopiert. Hast du auch erst vor kurzem bestellt? Ich muss jedenfalls noch 5 Wochen warten, bis ichs in den Händen halten kann


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Crush182 schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass für Watch-Dogs eine Ausweißkopie benötigt wird
> Ich hoffe das ganze zieht sich dadurch nicht all zu sehr in die Länge
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch:
> ...


 
Ich würde mal auf den Empfänger tippen. Schließlich wird die Prämie ja an den Empfänger versendet. Er hat Dich geworben und kann mit dem Ding dann machen was er mag. Dass er das Game letztendlich an Dich weitergibt weiß Computec ja nicht.


----------



## Natler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ok, habe soeben eine Mail von Computec erhalten. Der ''Beschenkte'' muss definitiv nachweisen, dass er Volljährig ist. Na dann muss ich selber wohl auch noch mal ran. Meine Schwester muss wohl dran glauben


----------



## Crush182 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Natler schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen von dir, weil du der Besteller bist. Sie sprechen ja davon, dass DU etwas bestellt hast  Ich habe denen zumindest meinen Perso kopiert. Hast du auch erst vor kurzem bestellt? Ich muss jedenfalls noch 5 Wochen warten, bis ichs in den Händen halten kann


 
Genau das war auch mein Gedanke -denn es heißt ja: "In Ihrer Bestellung..... eine Kopie Ihres Personalausweises...." 



Natler schrieb:


> Ok, habe soeben eine Mail von Computec erhalten. Der ''Beschenkte'' muss definitiv nachweisen, dass er Volljährig ist. Na dann muss ich selber wohl auch noch mal ran. Meine Schwester muss wohl dran glauben


Aber das hat sich damit ja dann erledigt. (Vorausgesetz du meinst mit "der Beschenkte" den Werber/Prämienempfänger -denn deine letzten beiden Sätze verwirren
mich grade ein bisschen   )

Und das was "keinnick" sagt ist ja iwie auch logisch 

...Da muss ich Mutti gleich mal nach ihrem Ausweiß anbetteln 


Edit:
@Natler:Habe gerade eben bestellt.
Die erste Ausgabe ist bei mir die 08/2014 -welche am 02.07 rauskommen soll.
-Und warum musst du 5 Wochen warten? oO


----------



## Natler (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Crush182 schrieb:


> Genau das war auch mein Gedanke -denn es heißt ja: "In Ihrer Bestellung..... eine Kopie IhresPersonalausweises...."
> 
> 
> Aber das hat sich damit ja dann erledigt. (Vorausgesetz du meinst mit "der Beschenkte" den Werber/Prämienempfänger -denn deine letzten beiden Sätze verwirren mich grade ein bisschen   )
> ...


 
Ja der Beschenkte ist der Werber, also deine Mutter bzw. meine Schwester  Ich stand auch erst auf dem Schlauch 

Edit: Warum ich 5 Wochen warten muss? Guckst du: Ich bekomme auch das erste PCGH-Heft am 02.Juli. Erst dann wird von deinem Konto abgebucht und erst dann wird die Prämie verschickt. Das müssten also in etwa 5 Wochen ab heute sein. Die Wartezeit ist halt doof  aber kannste halt nix daran ändern.


----------



## PopoX (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wieso kann ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH Edition nicht als Österreicher bestellen?

Wollte eigendliche PCGH Abbonieren + Abboprämie den Macho. Der wird mir aber nur im Shop für Deutsche angezeigt. Wenn ich auf Österreich umstelle, fehlt von dem jede Spur.
Mach ich etwas falsch?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PopoX schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH Edition nicht als Österreicher bestellen?
> 
> Wollte eigendliche PCGH Abbonieren + Abboprämie den Macho. Der wird mir aber nur im Shop für Deutsche angezeigt. Wenn ich auf Österreich umstelle, fehlt von dem jede Spur.
> Mach ich etwas falsch?


 
Schreib bitte mal an abo@computec.de, die können dir sicherlich mehr dazu sagen als wir aus der Redaktion


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich muss mal ein großes Lob aussprechen.
Sonntag abend Abo abgeschlossen. Heute morgen war die Aboprämie beim Empfänger...TOP Organisiert!


----------



## Natler (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ich muss mal ein großes Lob aussprechen.
> Sonntag abend Abo abgeschlossen. Heute morgen war die Aboprämie beim Empfänger...TOP Organisiert!


 
 Irgendwie komm ich mir verarscht vor


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Natler schrieb:


> Irgendwie komm ich mir verarscht vor


Nee, dazu ist sicher kein Grund, ich hatte ein amazon Gutschein als Prämie. Was du ? Hardware oder ein Spiel ?
Da kann es dann u.U. auch mal viell. länger dauern.. Auch wenn einige Wochen wohl nicht so gut sich anhört.^^


----------



## Natler (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Nee, dazu ist sicher kein Grund, ich hatte ein amazon Gutschein als Prämie. Was du ? Hardware oder ein Spiel ?
> Da kann es dann u.U. auch mal viell. länger dauern.. Auch wenn einige Wochen wohl nicht so gut sich anhört.^^


 
Achso ist das. Naja ich darf noch bis Anfang Juli auf Watch Dogs warten


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Natler schrieb:


> Achso ist das. Naja ich darf noch bis Anfang Juli auf Watch Dogs warten


 
Warum so lange? Hast du Rechnung als Bezahlmethode ausgewählt oder Lastschrift? Ansonsten hilft abo@computec.de


----------



## Natler (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Warum so lange? Hast du Rechnung als Bezahlmethode ausgewählt oder Lastschrift? Ansonsten hilft abo@computec.de


 
Ich habe Lastschrift gewählt. Ihr sagtet doch, dass man die Prämie erst nach Zahlungseingang erhält und abgebucht wird erst mit der ersten gelieferten Zeitschrift. Die erste gelieferte Version soll eben die 008/2014 sein und die kommt doch erst am 02.07. oder etwa nicht. Bis jetzt wollte Computec nur einen Altersnachweis haben. Mehr als das habe ich nicht gehört.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Lastschrift ist auf jeden Fall der schnellere Weg. Wie gesagt wende dich mal an abo@computec.de, das muss schneller gehen.


----------



## Natler (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich werde da mal nachhaken 

...gesagt, getan und leider immer noch keine Rückmeldung von den Damen und Herren


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Geiler Deal---wär der GoatSimulator DRM-free würd ich direkt zuschlagen!


----------



## Natler (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Habe die Prämie heute erhalten und darf jetzt auch in den Genuss von Watch Dogs kommen


----------



## Crush182 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da von Watch Dogs immernoch jede Spur fehlt, habe ich jetzt auch mal eine Mail an den Aboservice geschrieben.

Bis jetzt war für das Spiel sowieso keine Zeit und meine PCGH kam auch schon an... da habe ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht.

...Aber so langsam wäre es denn doch mal schön, wenn sich da was tut 


Edit: Na toll... jetzt kam die E-mail zurück, weil irgendetwas nicht stimmt


Spoiler



This is the mail system at host mailout04.t-online.de.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<abo@computec.de>: host smtpgw.computec.de[212.123.108.1] said: 550-5.7.1 This
    email was rejected because it violates our security policy 550 5.7.1
    Remotehost is listed in the following RBL lists: SpamCop (in reply to DATA
    command)



Der Remotehost ist in irgend einer Spamliste ??
Eig. benutze ich das stink normale T-Online email direkt im browser...

Hab ich was falsch gemacht


----------



## Natler (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Daniel Waadt kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen und eventuell mit ihnen in Kontakt treten  Hatte er für mich auch gemacht, als ich noch auf W_D wartete.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@ Crush182: Kannst du mir diese E-Mail einfach als PM schicken, dann leite ich die intern weiter?


----------



## Crush182 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So... ist heute angekommen 
3 DVD`s 

Und auch hier nocheinmal vielen Dank an dich^^


----------



## GermanCity (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Heute ist dann auch meine Abo Prämie angekommen, der Thermalright Hr-02 Macho. Also bisher finde ich den


----------



## BikeRider (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ab wann darf man eigentlich wieder ein neues ABO abschließen ?
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mein ABO gekündigt.
Jetzt bin ich mehr oder weniger aufs Land gezogen.
Da würde sich für mich ein ABO schon lohnen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da kannst Du dann wohl loslegen


----------



## HeinzNeu (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mein Zwei-Jahres-Abo schon mehrfach verlängert. Gibt's dafür auch ne Prämie? Oder ist mir der Dank des Vaterlands gewiss?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn Du ein PCGH-Abo als patriotische Aufgabe ansiehst, natürlich 

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal eine freundliche Mail an den Aboservice schicken.


----------



## HeinzNeu (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Habe leider keine Mailadresse mehr vom Aboservice


----------



## Crush182 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

abo@computec.de ? 

Oder meinst du eine Andere?


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da kannst Du dann wohl loslegen


 Dank dir für die schnelle Info 

Ich werde dann wohl in den nächsten Tagen ein "neues" ABO abschließen.


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Habe gestern mal telefonisch Kontakt aufgenommen. Ich bin zwar seit 2008 (!) Abonnent der PCGamesHardware mit jeweils zweijähriger Vertragsverlängerung, aber man habe _"momentan als Prämie nicht wirklich viel im Angebot_". Is doch echt super!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Häh? Wir haben ziemlich viele Sachen im Moment.


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht sollen diese Sachen im Angebot bleiben.
Ich erinnere mich noch an die erste Ausgabe einer Prämie an einen Kumpel von mir. Es dauerte mehrere Wochen mit vielen zwischenzeitlichen Vertröstungen bis die Prämie schließlich geliefert wurde. Das war wirklich peinlich. Ich habe seither keine mehr beantragt, weil ich das Gefühl vermittelt bekam, nur ein unliebsamer Bittsteller zu sein.


----------



## Zwitschack (18. August 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



> RAIJINTEK Morpheus Heatpipe VGA-Kühler inkl. 1-Jahres-Magazin-Abo für 47,88 Euro



bitte Überschrift ändern, dieses Angebot existiert so nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. August 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Zwitschack schrieb:


> bitte Überschrift ändern, dieses Angebot existiert so nicht.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, habe es geändert.


----------



## Thomfish (30. August 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, 

habe ein kleines Problem mit meinen HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition.
Diesen CPU-Kühler bekam ich von PCGH für den Abschluß eines Abo´s der DVD Plus Ausgabe.

CPU-Kühler ( Vorher ): Thermalright Archon max 1300 U/Min

MB: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1055T 125Watt

Ram: Kingston HyperX RED-Edition 2 x 4096 MB DDR3-1600

Graka: Gigabyte GeForce 680

NT: Cougar CM Power 700Watt

Nun das Dilema.

Mit dem HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition steigt meine CPU-Temperatur laut CPU Temp im Leerlauf von ca. 40°C (Archon) auf 54 °C (HR-02).!
Bei Prime 95 in ca. 30 Minuten im Small FFT s Test ca. 53°C (Archon) und ca. 68-70°C (HR-02).!!!!

Aufgefallen ist mir noch bei der Montage des HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition  das die Bodenplatte des Kühlers nicht eben sondern leicht auf einer  Seite nach oben gewölbt war.!?!

Beim Einbau des Mainboards stellte ich dann fest das der Kühler mit der Bodenplatte nicht komplett auf dem Die der CPU aufliegt.!?!
Den Spalt der dadurch gegeben ist kann ich nicht mit Wärmeleitpaste überbrücken.!

Hat von euch einer ne Idee was mann da machen kann.!!!

Danke im voraus für Euere Antworten

PS: Ich hatte eigentlich von Euch gedacht das Ihr für Qualität steht.! 
Das wird aber leider durch diese Abo-Prämie nicht bestätigt.!


----------



## Charly313 (30. August 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Thomfish schrieb:


> PS: Ich hatte eigentlich von Euch gedacht das Ihr für Qualität steht.!
> Das wird aber leider durch diese Abo-Prämie nicht bestätigt.!


 
Also ich denke es handelt sich dabei einfach um ein Montags-Model! Meine Abo-Prämie(Corsair K90) hatte auch einen Fehler, hab bei Computec angerufen mein Problem geschildert und habe mit dem Support eine super Lösung gefunden. Konnte zu derzeit nicht auf die Tastatur verzichten, sodass der Support mir einfach eine neue Tastatur geschickt hat inkl. Rücksendeschein für die kaputte Tastatur! Hat super geklappt. Also einfach mal bei denen anrufen!

VG Charly


----------



## DeaD-A1m (8. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis die Prämie ausgeliefert wird? Meine MX 518 hat nämlich gerade den Geist aufgegeben :'(


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es ungefähr bis die Prämie ausgeliefert wird? Meine MX 518 hat nämlich gerade den Geist aufgegeben :'(


 
Bei Lastschriftverfahren gehts wohl innerhalb von 2 Wochen, genaueres kann dir aber abo@computec.de sagen.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Okay, vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Bensta (26. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

nur PC Versionen der Spiele als Prämie, schade, dann nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Bensta schrieb:


> nur PC Versionen der Spiele als Prämie, schade, dann nicht.


 
Was genau würde Dich denn interessieren?


----------



## PrayForParis (28. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie lange wird  der Rajintek Morpheus verfügbar sein ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PrayForParis schrieb:


> Wie lange wird  der Rajintek Morpheus verfügbar sein ?


 
Wie immer solange Vorrat reicht, bzw. so lange es unter dieser URL gelistet/bestellbar ist: PC Games Hardware DVD Prämienabo + RAIJINTEK Morpheus Heatpipe VGA Kühler - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl 

Genaue Angaben können wir da leider nicht machen. Diese Prämie wird es vermutlich auch kein zweites Mal geben.


----------



## Jooschka (29. September 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Huhu!! 
Wäre der Hammer, wenn sich zu den 120mm Lüftern auch noch ein 140mm Modell dazwischenschleichen würde... oder 2  ... ein ~700-900RPM und ein 1100-1300RPM... für die 3-Ausgaben-Abos...


----------



## Joshy875 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo, ich habe heute ein PCGH-Abo abgeschlossen mit der Seasonic-Netzteil Prämie. Wie viele Wochen dauert es ungefähr bis man die Prämie erhält?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Joshy875 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe heute ein PCGH-Abo abgeschlossen mit der Seasonic-Netzteil Prämie. Wie viele Wochen dauert es ungefähr bis man die Prämie erhält?


 
Hallo, 

das hängt von der Zahlungsmethode ab. Genauere Infos bekommst du via abo@computec.de


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Habt ihr das Seasonic Rausgenommen ? Wollte eigentlich das Netzteil dazu holen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Seasonic Rausgenommen ? Wollte eigentlich das Netzteil dazu holen.


 
Leider alles ausverkauft, wie es aussieht bekommen wir aber für die 12/2014 noch mal welche


----------



## mannefix (2. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Früher gabs die Spiele für 60 Euro im Abo. Heute sind es 120 Euro.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



mannefix schrieb:


> Früher gabs die Spiele für 60 Euro im Abo. Heute sind es 120 Euro.


 
Man schließt das Abo ja auch nicht nur wegen der Prämie ab, sondern wegen dem Heft


----------



## Palmdale (20. November 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ich bin etwas irritiert und gelinde gesagt verärgert. Meine eigentlich gewählte Prämie "K800 Wireless" von Logitech war nicht im Karton, sondern eine G105 von Logitech (welche nicht einmal als Prämie auswählbar ist). 
Habe mein Anliegen an die auf dem Lieferschein für Kundenservice angegebene Email computec@dpv.de gesandt inkl. Beschwerde.


----------



## ICE_BREAKER (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hab da jetzt mal ne ganz praktische Frage, die ihr mir vielleicht gar nicht beantworten könnt.
Kann ich als Fachinformatiker ein PCGH-Abo als Werbungskosten von der Steuer absetzen? Das wär schon sehr nice


----------



## Fried_Knight (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Man schließt das Abo ja auch nicht nur wegen der Prämie ab, sondern wegen dem Heft



Jain. Muss schon ein Grund her, warum ich mir *alle* und nicht nur für mich relevante Ausgaben kaufe.  In letzter Zeit waren zwar fast alle relevant, da hatte ich aber trotzdem die Wahl. 
Schmackhaft sollte so eine Beinfessel also schon sein. :>


----------



## Turtle78 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wieso werden Prämien, wie z.B. der Noctua-Lüfter immer  noch beworben, obwohl sie schon seit 3-4 Wochen nicht mehr erhältlich sind?  Diese Aussage habe ich vom Kundenservice bekommen, nach dem mir schon die im Vorfeld gewünschte Maus nicht geliefert werden konnte und ich dann einen 30,-€ oder 35,-€ Gutschein von Amazon erhalten sollte. So sollte es nicht laufen!!! 
Ich werde es im Frühjahr noch mal probieren, vllt ist ja dann die eine oder andere Prämie verfügbar.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Turtle78 schrieb:


> Wieso werden Prämien, wie z.B. der Noctua-Lüfter immer  noch beworben, obwohl sie schon seit 3-4 Wochen nicht mehr erhältlich sind?  Diese Aussage habe ich vom Kundenservice bekommen, nach dem mir schon die im Vorfeld gewünschte Maus nicht geliefert werden konnte und ich dann einen 30,-€ oder 35,-€ Gutschein von Amazon erhalten sollte. So sollte es nicht laufen!!!
> Ich werde es im Frühjahr noch mal probieren, vllt ist ja dann die eine oder andere Prämie verfügbar.



Du meinst vermutlich den Noctua-Kühler, denn einen Lüfter hatte wir gar nicht im Angebot. Am Montag war dieser jedenfalls noch im Shop verfügbar und konnte auch bestellt werden. Leider können wir die Prämien wegen technischen Hürden nicht in Echtzeit aus der Bewerbung rausnehmen, wenn diese ausverkauft sind. Aber das sieht man ja bereits vor der Bestellung, wenn ein Produkt vergriffen ist, denn die eigentliche Shop-Seite liefert die Daten in Echtzeit. Daher steht ja auch in den Anzeigen "Nur solange Vorrat reicht".


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sehr schade das ihr nurnoch unnütze Abo Prämien bei Magazin beilegt.
Und 120€ für ein Spiel will ich dann auch nicht ausgeben wieso ist es nicht bei der DVD Version für1 Jahr geblieben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Sehr schade das ihr nurnoch unnütze Abo Prämien bei Magazin beilegt.
> Und 120€ für ein Spiel will ich dann auch nicht ausgeben wieso ist es nicht bei der DVD Version für1 Jahr geblieben?



Du solltest das Abo ja auch nicht nur wegen der Prämie abschließen


----------



## Affliction (27. Dezember 2014)

*PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Es wäre wirklich schön wenn ihr die prämien ab und zu mal austauschen könntet. Um mehr Abonenten zu animieren. Besonders im hardware bereich. Ich lieg auch schon auf der lauer nach ner kleinen SSD oder HDD o.ä. [emoji5]️


----------



## Turtle78 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Jupp, ich meinte den Kühler. Wie gesagt, dies war eine Auskunft vom Kundenservice, die mir am 26.11. telefonisch gegeben wurde. Da gehe ich mal von aus, dass die Damen und Herren in Echtzeit reinschauen können, was verfügbar wäre.


----------



## Khazdy (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Liebes Pcgh Team ^^,
ich habe letztes Jahr am 19.11.2014 ein 2 Jahres Abo getätigt.Als Prämie wählte ich das Seasonic 550Watt Netzteil.Nun meine Frage wann bekomme ich denn dieses?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Khazdy schrieb:


> Liebes Pcgh Team ^^,
> ich habe letztes Jahr am 19.11.2014 ein 2 Jahres Abo getätigt.Als Prämie wählte ich das Seasonic 550Watt Netzteil.Nun meine Frage wann bekomme ich denn dieses?



Hi Khazdy,

da müsstest Du unseren Abo-Dienstleister fragen. Computec@dpv.de.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## XD-User (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Bei dem 2 Jahres Abo gibt es ja auch Spiele als Prämien, werden diese als Retail-Version geliefert oder eventuell nur als Key?
Ich hatte bereits mal ein Abo, aber da gabs das Roccat Kave dazu und das gibts ja nur Physikalisch


----------



## Affliction (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



XD-User schrieb:


> Bei dem 2 Jahres Abo gibt es ja auch Spiele als Prämien, werden diese als Retail-Version geliefert oder eventuell nur als Key?
> Ich hatte bereits mal ein Abo, aber da gabs das Roccat Kave dazu und das gibts ja nur Physikalisch



Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, gibts das spiel als dvd per Versandtasche. War bei mir mit bf4 so.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



4303 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, gibts das spiel als dvd per Versandtasche. War bei mir mit bf4 so.



Stimmt, so ist es nach wie vor.


----------



## Affliction (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



4303 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, gibts das spiel als dvd per Versandtasche. War bei mir mit bf4 so.



Habt ihr auch schon mal Festplatten in betracht gezogen?
Da die ja immer günstiger werden, wäre das doch ne Option?!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



4303 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon mal Festplatten in betracht gezogen?
> Da die ja immer günstiger werden, wäre das doch ne Option?!



In Betracht gezogen ja, nur gibts da schlechte Einkaufsbedingungen...


----------



## Affliction (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Verdammt!
[emoji35]


----------



## Dgx (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wannabe gibt es eigentlich das Seasonic Netzteil wieder?
Gruß


----------



## Jooschka (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

140mm-Lüfter FTW


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es das Bequiet Silent Base 800 auch in komplett schwarz? Also kann man sich die Farbe aussuchen?


----------



## Sebl84 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

********     hab sie letzte Woche abonniert und nur nen 10euro Gutschein auswählen können... Das Gehäuse wollte ich schon lange haben... Kann man da was machen?


----------



## Dgx (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@sebl84 Du hast ein 14 Tägiges Widerrufsrecht, einfach widerrufen und neu bestellen


----------



## pedi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

brauch auch mal was zu lesen. die HWL printed gibts ja leider nicht mehr.
wo find ich denn die freundschaftsangebote?
hab schon gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Dgx schrieb:


> Wannabe gibt es eigentlich das Seasonic Netzteil wieder?
> Gruß


Leider ist aktuell ungewiss, ob wir diese Prämie noch mal reinbekommen. 



Deathy93 schrieb:


> Gibt es das Bequiet Silent Base 800 auch in komplett schwarz? Also kann man sich die Farbe aussuchen?


Nein, als Prämie gibt es nur die orangen Gehäuse.



Sebl84 schrieb:


> ********     hab sie letzte Woche abonniert und nur nen 10euro Gutschein auswählen können... Das Gehäuse wollte ich schon lange haben... Kann man da was machen?


Würde einfach mal eine E-Mail an abo@computec.de schreiben.



pedi schrieb:


> brauch auch mal was zu lesen. die HWL printed gibts ja leider nicht mehr.
> wo find ich denn die freundschaftsangebote?
> hab schon gesucht, aber nix gefunden.


Schau mal hier: Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Meine ich das nur oder ist das Case schon längst vergriffen?
Seit gestern spät Nachmittag bekomme ich lediglich ein "Bitte legen Sie die Produktoptionen fest".


----------



## HptMumm (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

die Seite ist jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar.

Gestern (9.9.2015, ~14:00Uhr) hat das Angebot mit Bequiet Gehäuse auch schon nicht mehr funktioniert.

Von dem Angebot gab es wahrscheinlich nur insgesamt drei, wobei zwei der Chef der DPV Direct GmbH mit genommen hat.

Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hmm... bestand wohl viel Interesse


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Der Ansturm auf das Be-quiet-Gehäuse war riesig, von daher ist der komplette Bestand schon weg. Unter https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/ sieht man immer welche Prämien aktuell noch lieferbar sind. Die PCGH-News ist da nicht so aktuell, da diese händisch gepflegt wird. Unter https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/ verschwinden die Prämien aber in Echtzeit wieder, wenn diese "verkauft" sind.


----------



## marvinj (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Daran sieht man "gute" und weniger gute Prämien. Ihr braucht also definitiv Nachschub, damit mehr Abonennten kommen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Falls das tatsächlich irgendwann in Aussicht gestellt werden sollte, dann bitte ich um etwas mehr Farbvielfalt. Oder einfach ein ganz neutrales grau/schwarz.
Nur so als Anmerkung


----------



## Rayken (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

schade Bequiet Gehäuse weg und das Seasonic Netzteil, ich komme wohl immer zu spät wenn ich ein Abo abschließen möchte...
Na ja dann mal warten ob noch was gutes an Prämien rein kommt...


----------



## Rayken (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wird es den CPU Kühler *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH* auch demnächst als Abo geben?
Dieser scheint ja den Macho PCGH Kühler in den PCGH Rechnern zu ersetzen...


----------



## jamie (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



matti30 schrieb:


> Pcgh.de sponsored by amazon..... -..-



Das ist doch an anderer Stelle (siehe dem "Schnäppchen"-Führer) deutlich krasser...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ein potenter CPU Kühler. Da lohnt sich das abschliessen der Zeitschrift  Ich werde auf ein komplettes Set einer Wasserkühlung warten. Preis irrelevant


----------



## iTraxx (2. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> schade Bequiet Gehäuse weg und das Seasonic Netzteil, ich komme wohl immer zu spät wenn ich ein Abo abschließen möchte...
> Na ja dann mal warten ob noch was gutes an Prämien rein kommt...



Schließ ich mich an,... schade...


----------



## michaeloim (9. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Würde gerne ein Abo abschliesenund zwar das mit dem mainboard, doch es kommt immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung


----------



## iGameKudan (10. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Weiterhin.... Ich würde zu gerne, allerdings muss man komplette Vorkasse machen - und das kann ich mir leider nicht leisten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



michaeloim schrieb:


> Würde gerne ein Abo abschliesenund zwar das mit dem mainboard, doch es kommt immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung



Leider ist das Mainboard als Abo-Prämie schon ausverkauft.


----------



## Matriach (11. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Gibt es irgendwo den eine Übersicht der Abo's mit welchen Prämien diese Angeboten werden?
(Außer die Artikel)

Grüße


----------



## Affliction (13. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Matriach schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo den eine Übersicht der Abo's mit welchen Prämien diese Angeboten werden?
> (Außer die Artikel)
> 
> Grüße



Schau mal auf die links vom post 669 von Daniel! 
Das sind alle Informationen enthalten.


----------



## Krabbat (15. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ein 2 Jahres PCGH-Magazin Abo mit GTA 5 wäre mal was


----------



## michaeloim (15. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

war ja klar dann muss das abo bis was gescheites kommt warten


----------



## Shub Niggurath (21. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



			
				PC Games Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Abo-Prämie sichern: GTA 5 PC-Version jetzt als Prämie auswählen


Zu spät, hab das Spiel schon.


----------



## Deathranger (28. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

welches abo muss man da abschlißen um gta v zu bekommen? und ist das dann nen steam key?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Deathranger schrieb:


> welches abo muss man da abschlißen um gta v zu bekommen? und ist das dann nen steam key?



Das hier: PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Grand Theft Auto 5 - GTA V (PC) USK 18 - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl

Nein, du bekommst dann die Boxed-Ladenversion samt Verpackung.


----------



## Deathranger (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das hier: PC Games Hardware DVD 2-Jahresabo + Grand Theft Auto 5 - GTA V (PC) USK 18 - Leser werben Leser (2 Jahre) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl
> 
> Nein, du bekommst dann die Boxed-Ladenversion samt Verpackung.


ok schade  die boxed habe ich leider schon


----------



## mda31 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Kann man dann trotzdem mit Steam-Freunden die das Spiel auf dort haben zusammen spielen? Geht doch dann über SocialClub oder?


----------



## sinchilla (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

ab wann kann man denn mit dem netzteil rechnen? 





> Lieferbar sobald verfügbar und solange Vorrat reicht.


 & legt mir eins zurück ne andere prämie will ich nicht


----------



## SmilingSmiley (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hey, wann ist denn der ""Mugen 4 PCGH Edition" als Prämie zu haben? Bin solange noch am warten ;P


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



SmilingSmiley schrieb:


> Hey, wann ist denn der ""Mugen 4 PCGH Edition" als Prämie zu haben? Bin solange noch am warten ;P



Schau mal hier: PC GAMES Hardware DVD PrÃ¤mienabo + Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition (KÃ¼hler) - Leser werben Leser (1 Jahr) - Abo PC GAMES Hardware DVD - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------



## SmilingSmiley (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Okay, danke


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, also frage ich mal darauf los: Da ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin, sammel ich sehr viele Meilen auf meinem Konto. Ich habe gesehen, dass es fast alle Computec Media Produkte im Shop bei "Miles & More" in der Digitalausgabe gibt, darunter auch die PCGH. Als Print-Abo kann man jedoch "nur" die PC Games erwerben - gibt es auf absehbare Zeit auch die Möglichkeit, die PCGH als Print über "Miles & More" zu erwerben? Nicht falsch verstehen, die PC Games ist unterhaltsam und für mich als Reisender ist eine PCGH im E-Format theoretisch auch praktischer, aber ich bin einfach ein Print-Nostalgiker 


Danke & viele Grüße,
criss


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PCGH,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, also frage ich mal darauf los: Da ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin, sammle ich sehr viele Meilen auf meinem Konto. Ich habe gesehen, dass es fast alle Computec Media Produkte im Shop bei "Miles & More" in der Digitalausgabe gibt, darunter auch die PCGH. Als Print-Abo kann man jedoch "nur" die PC Games erwerben - gibt es auf absehbare Zeit auch die Möglichkeit, die PCGH als Print über "Miles & More" zu erwerben? Nicht falsch verstehen, die PC Games ist unterhaltsam und für mich als Reisender ist eine PCGH im E-Format theoretisch auch praktischer, aber ich bin einfach ein Print-Nostalgiker
> 
> ...



Hi,

Wo genau findest Du das Angebot von PC Games? Von uns ist das jedenfalls nicht 

Danke!


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wo genau findest Du das Angebot von PC Games? Von uns ist das jedenfalls nicht
> 
> Danke!



Hallo Thilo,

Danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung!

Nachfolgend die Auflistung:



PC Games Extended Print: https://einloesen.miles-medien.de/index.php/catalog/product/883.5656.10281.html
PCGH E-Book: https://einloesen.miles-medien.de/index.php/catalog/product/881.9766.1760971.html
Übersicht über die E-Books: https://einloesen.miles-medien.de/index.php/catalog/category/881.9766.html?page=3 (S. 2 - 4)


Danke & viele Grüße,
criss


----------



## Kuomo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich jetzt das Miniabo + Bookazine (erhältlich ab 27.) abschliesse, bekomm ich dann noch die aktuelle Juli-Ausgabe, oder fängt das erst ab nächstem Monat an?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Kuomo schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt das Miniabo + Bookazine (erhältlich ab 27.) abschliesse, bekomm ich dann noch die aktuelle Juli-Ausgabe, oder fängt das erst ab nächstem Monat an?



Das finge dann mit der PCGH 09 an, die am 1.8. erscheint, wenn Du JETZT das Miniabo machst.


----------



## Traace (16. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mit den Wlan Dlan Steckern ist das so eine sache.

Sie werden mit 500mbit/s angebeben. Aber schade das die Ethernet Ports nur 100MBit/s sind.

Der Flaschenhalz lässt grüßen, am falschen Ende gesparrt.


----------



## Kondar (7. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie sieht es den mit Netzteilen ~ 550 Watt bronze/silber/besser   oder Tastaturen (wie damals die G15 refresh) aus?


----------



## Conqi (23. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich hab eine Frage zu Just Cause 3 als Prämie: Kriegt man das Spiel digital, also als Key, oder auf DVD zugesandt?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Sofern sich nichts geändert hat, werden alle Games als DVD zugesendet.
Das bedeutet wiederum, dass das Spiel aufgrund des Versandes ein paar Tage nach dem Release bei dir ankommt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Lars-G90 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage zu Just Cause 3 als Prämie: Kriegt man das Spiel digital, also als Key, oder auf DVD zugesandt?



Bei uns gibt es eigentlich generell immer die DVD.


----------



## Conqi (24. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ok, dann wird es wohl das werden. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

EDIT: Alles ausgefüllt, will nur noch auf bestellen drücken und der ganze Shop schmeißt plötzlich nur noch "503 - Service unavailable". Vielleicht ja ein Zeichen, dass ich es doch nicht tun sollte.

EDIT2: So, nach kurzen Wartungsarbeiten hat es dann ja doch geklappt.


----------



## locojens (24. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@Lars-G90 

Wieviele Abos hast du nun abgeschlossen??  Scherz!

​


----------



## Conqi (25. September 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hab auch erst Angst gehabt jetzt durch mein wiederholtes Klicken (bin kein geduldiger Mensch) ein halbes Duzend Abos abzuschließen, aber es wurde dann doch nur eins zum Glück.


----------



## flexo1 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich und sicherlich viele andere treue Leser, die bei der Jubiläumsaboaktion leer ausgegangen sind, wünsche mir, dass endlich mal wieder gute Prämien im Prämienshop verfügbar sind. Vor zwei und vier Jahren habe ich ohne Aktion jedes mal ein zwei-Jahresabo abgeschlossen und die Prämien waren jedes mal für mich in Ordnung. (Netzteil im Wert von 70 Euro; hochwertiger Kühler im Wert von 60 Euro).
Zur Jubiläumsaktion: Mir wurden Artikel als bestellbar angezeigt. Die Verlinkung zum Aboshop war jedoch fehlerhaft. Auf Nachfrage erhielt ich einige Tage später die Antwort, dass die Prämie bereits vergriffen sei. Zwischenzeitlich  (im Zeitraum der Klärung) sind wiederum auch andere attraktive Prämien vergriffen gewesen.
Ich habe mich im Endeffekt nur ärgern dürfen.


----------



## Julian1303 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Naja, ich hab die PCGH abonniert weil ich sie gern als Heft lesen mag nicht wegen der Abo-Prämien, Dennoch war der Grund damals eine bestimmte Prämie, inklusive der Tatsache das manche Hefte am Kiosk entweder im Monat nicht ankamen- nicht bestellt waren oder das das Heft schon vergriffen war. Ich Verlängere mein Abo auch jedes Jahr.  Möchte es nicht missen. gegen eine kleine Treueprämie nach sagen wir mal 5 Jahren hätte ich aber auch nix einzuwenden, so wie Star Wars Battlefront 
Abgesehen davon kosten die Prämien auch Geld, und gerade im schrumpfenden Markt der Printmedien wird es immer schwerer die Kosten zu decken, trotz steigender Werbung und deren Einnahmen.  Bissel Verständnis wäre schon angebracht, ein Heft was man sehr gerne liest abhängig von einer Abo-Prämie zu machen ist Blödsinn. Gut, die "Geiz-ist-geil" Mentalität ist nach wie vor stark, aber gute Qualität sollte auch einen Preis wert sein, Ich bin damals über PC Welt, PC Praxis und Gamestar zu PCGH gekommen, weil grad Hardware mich mehr interessiert hat als Spiele, Photo samt Bildbearbeitung und co. Und das bietet mir seit Jahren eben nur die PCGH, von daher bleib ich auch Abonnent.


----------



## flexo1 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Unglaublich, dass du es dir erlaubst mein Handeln als Blödsinn zu bezeichnen. Und nein, ich habe kein Verständnis. Ich kaufe diese Zeitung seit nunmehr 8 Jahren, in dem ich die meiste Zeit Abonnent war.

Zuerst werden die Prämien heruntergefahren, und dann in geringen Stückzahlen zum Jubiläum maßlos übertrieben hochpreisige Prämien zu vertreiben um anschließend wieder verhältnismäßig sehr schwache Prämien anzubieten. Zudem hatte ich bisher das Abo nicht von den Prämien abhängig gemacht, weil es in der Vergangenheit viel ausgewogener war und zu jeder Zeit solide und vorallem brauchbare Hardware gab.
Gerade diese großen Schwankungen führen doch gerade zu dieser "Geiz-ist-Geil" Mentalität.  Daher lasse ich dieses Argument nicht gelten, da es hausgemacht ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



flexo1 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass du es dir erlaubst mein Handeln als Blödsinn zu bezeichnen. Und nein, ich habe kein Verständnis. Ich kaufe diese Zeitung seit nunmehr 8 Jahren, in dem ich die meiste Zeit Abonnent war.
> 
> Zuerst werden die Prämien heruntergefahren, und dann in geringen Stückzahlen zum Jubiläum maßlos übertrieben hochpreisige Prämien zu vertreiben um anschließend wieder verhältnismäßig sehr schwache Prämien anzubieten. Zudem hatte ich bisher das Abo nicht von den Prämien abhängig gemacht, weil es in der Vergangenheit viel ausgewogener war und zu jeder Zeit solide und vorallem brauchbare Hardware gab.
> Gerade diese großen Schwankungen führen doch gerade zu dieser "Geiz-ist-Geil" Mentalität.  Daher lasse ich dieses Argument nicht gelten, da es hausgemacht ist.



Hallo,

Wir haben für das Jubiläum natürlich versucht, besonders spannende Prämien zu finden. Aber das wars auch schon. Die anderen Dinge, die Du da reininterpretierst, sind Zufall. Da gibt es keinen bösen Masterplan dahinter.

Dass wir "früher" teurere Prämien angeboten haben, gut. Das hat sich geändert. Früher war es eben wichtiger, Abos zu schreiben, egal, was es kostet. Das ist heute anders. Aber das ist auch wirklich sehr viele Jahre her.

Wenn wir heute mal einen Abo-Deal mit einer Grafikkarte hinbekommen, ist das eine Besonderheit und dann natürlich auch limitiert. Wenn ich solche Prämien selbst einkaufe und sie dann "verschenke", habe ich nichts davon.


----------



## flexo1 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Danke für die transparente Erklärung Thilo.
Meine Auflistung war eine Beobachtung der letzten Jahre. Ich denke ihr könnt ansatzweise verstehen, dass ich nach den Ereignissen (auch gerade wegen der Verfügbarkeit auf der Aktionsseite, die wiederum nicht mit dem Status im Computec Shop übereinstimmte) missgestimmt war.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



flexo1 schrieb:


> Danke für die transparente Erklärung Thilo.
> Meine Auflistung war eine Beobachtung der letzten Jahre. Ich denke ihr könnt ansatzweise verstehen, dass ich nach den Ereignissen (auch gerade wegen der Verfügbarkeit auf der Aktionsseite, die wiederum nicht mit dem Status im Computec Shop übereinstimmte) missgestimmt war.



Das mit der Verfügbarkeit hat uns auch sehr geärgert. Aber wir selbst waren da leider machtlos, auch wenn das keine Entschuldigung sein soll.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das mit der Verfügbarkeit hat uns auch sehr geärgert. Aber wir selbst waren da leider machtlos, auch wenn das keine Entschuldigung sein soll.



Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, Prämien zu nehmen, die größere Stückzahlen haben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller, Prämien zu nehmen, die größere Stückzahlen haben?



Dann sinkt aber der Wert pro Prämie. Wie oben gesagt, wir wollen keine Prämien vermitteln, an denen wir dann nichts verdienen, nur um des Abos Willen.


----------



## Netter_Support (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



flexo1 schrieb:


> [...] Ich kaufe diese Zeitung seit nunmehr 8 Jahren [...]



Uiuiui, Seit 2008 Abonementbezieher, PCGH Mitglied seit 2014, und erst einen Beitrag. 
Das klingt nach Überzeugung.


----------



## mr2insane (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Netter_Support schrieb:


> Uiuiui, Seit 2008 Abonementbezieher, PCGH Mitglied seit 2014, und erst einen Beitrag.
> Das klingt nach Überzeugung.



Man muss ja nicht alle Thread voll spammen um überzeugt zu sein. Ich lese hier auch viel mehr als das ich etwas schreibe.


----------



## alalcoolj (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist denn schon absehbar, ob es bald neue Hardwareprämien, z.B. PC-Gehäuse oder Einsteiger GPUs, geben wird?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



alalcoolj schrieb:


> Ist denn schon absehbar, ob es bald neue Hardwareprämien, z.B. PC-Gehäuse oder Einsteiger GPUs, geben wird?



Ich muss dich enttäuschen, aber es sieht eher schlecht aus.


----------



## 100001 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie wärs mal wenn man es Rechtlich anpassen würde, das man auch in AT die 2 Jahre nutzen kann

Bezüglich Prämie, wär Ram mal gut von mir aus auch ein Value


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



100001 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal wenn man es Rechtlich anpassen würde, das man auch in AT die 2 Jahre nutzen kann
> 
> Bezüglich Prämie, wär Ram mal gut von mir aus auch ein Value



Du kannst ja gerne mal bei abo@computec.de nachfragen...

RAM können wir leider nicht beschaffen.


----------



## XeT (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe das 2Jahre DVD abo das jetzt bald abläuft. Weil ich schon ein abo habe geht der Bonus des "Freund" werben ja nicht mehr oder?
Würde ich dich Frau daheim werben behält sie die bestimmt ein um mich zu ärgern.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So ist es, die Prämien bekommen nur neue und nicht bereits bestehende Abonnenten.


----------



## 100001 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> RAM können wir leider nicht beschaffen.



Hattet ihr glaub ich aber mal von Corsair, hätte wohl da ansuchen sollen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ja das sind aber leider oftmals einmalige Angebote, davon ab ist dieser Corsair-Speicher jetzt eh EOL und es wird bald Kingston-DDR4-Module als PCGH-Edition geben - aber leider nicht als Prämie.


----------



## ACDSee (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> So ist es, die Prämien bekommen nur neue und nicht bereits bestehende Abonnenten.



Letztes Jahr gabs wenigstens 10 Euro Amazongutschein für Bestandskunden, wenn man nachfragt.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, das erinnert mich direkt daran die Kündigung fertig zu machen.

Ehrlich gesagt lese ich eh mehr auf der Webseite als im Magazin.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



ACDSee schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gabs wenigstens 10 Euro Amazongutschein für Bestandskunden, wenn man nachfragt.
> Aber danke für den Hinweis, das erinnert mich direkt daran die Kündigung fertig zu machen.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt lese ich eh mehr auf der Webseite als im Magazin.



Nachfragen lohnt sich immer. Bei jedem Anbieter. Mache ich auch so.


----------



## Palmdale (2. April 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Äh, ich will ja nicht unken, aber nach  nur 48h der News hier sind alle, wirklich ALLE Links der Abo-Info-Seite (Aktuelle Abo-Pramien: 3-Euro-Verrechnungsscheck, Rise of the Tomb Raider, 3-Euro-Amazon-Gutschein) vom 31.03.2016 (!) ungültig und führen ins Leere (oder waren es schon vorher). Zwar findet man auf computec dann selbst recht schnell zu den Abo-Prämien, aber toll isses net  -.-

Update 06.04.16:

Links gehen wieder, danke dafür!


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

@PCGH: Wie sieht es denn mit Abo-Prämien für das "Heft+DVD und Digital" Kombiabo aus, damit man die Werbefreiheit dabei hat?

Gibt es das "Heft+DVD und Digital" auch als günstigere Studentenversion?


----------



## Rayken (19. April 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Diese  Angebote sind etwas merkwürdig...

JETZT BESTELLEN: 1-Jahres-Magazin-Abo inkl. 15€-Amazon-Gutschein für 48 Euro
vs.
JETZT BESTELLEN: 1-Jahres-DVD-Abo inkl. 30€-Amazon-Gutschein für 62 Euro
vs.
JETZT BESTELLEN: 1-Jahres-DVD-Abo inkl. 30€-Scheck für 62 Euro

Das letzte Angebot ist auf jedenfall den anderen vorzuziehen
Und bei einem 2 Jahres Abo gibts auch nur 30€ wo bleibt den da der Anreiz?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. April 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @PCGH: Wie sieht es denn mit Abo-Prämien für das "Heft+DVD und Digital" Kombiabo aus, damit man die Werbefreiheit dabei hat?
> 
> Gibt es das "Heft+DVD und Digital" auch als günstigere Studentenversion?



Das kläre ich - der Kollege ist morgen wieder da. Bisher bieten wir das Kombiabo nicht für Studenten.



Rayken schrieb:


> Diese  Angebote sind etwas merkwürdig...
> 
> JETZT BESTELLEN: 1-Jahres-Magazin-Abo inkl. 15€-Amazon-Gutschein für 48 Euro
> vs.
> ...



Ich kannte das letztere Angebot auch nicht. Danke für den Hinweis. Und Nein, erklären kann ich mir das nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## lalaker (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist ein Lepa 450 Watt als Abo-Prämie in einer Anzeige zu sehen. Im Preisvergleich ist dieses NT nicht zu finden. Nun ist aber auf der PCGH-Seite von einem Lepa 500 Watt NT die Rede. Dieses sollte aber 2xPCIe bieten.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantiezeit bei dem NT aus, auf der Hersteller-HP gibt es leider keine eindeutigen Aussagen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



lalaker schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe ist ein Lepa 450 Watt als Abo-Prämie in einer Anzeige zu sehen. Im Preisvergleich ist dieses NT nicht zu finden. Nun ist aber auf der PCGH-Seite von einem Lepa 500 Watt NT die Rede. Dieses sollte aber 2xPCIe bieten.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantiezeit bei dem NT aus, auf der Hersteller-HP gibt es leider keine eindeutigen Aussagen.



Es gab tatsächlich ein Upgrade auf das Lepa MX-F1 N500-SB-EU mit 500 Watt, denn die 450-Watt-Version ist für den deutschen Markt nicht vorgesehen. Die Prämie ist hier zu finden: Computec Shop

Zur Garantiezeit ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## commodore128d (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Frage:
Ich zu Weihnachten das 1 Jahres Abo mit dem Enermax Kühler hohlen.
Da steht aber iwas von 'Freund werben'. Ich wurde aber nicht geworben. Wie funktioniert das dann?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Man muss einfach irgendeine weitere Person angeben, an die die Prämie geschickt wird, das kann auch ein Familienmitglied sein. Es darf nur aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht die gleiche Person sein wie der Heft-Abonnent.


----------



## commodore128d (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Okay, Vielen Dank


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Amazon-Gutschein, Revoltec Backlight oder Norton Internet Security 2011 als Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Es darf nur aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht die gleiche Person sein wie der Heft-Abonnent.



Wieso eigentlich nicht?
Wer wird geschädigt, wenn man das macht?
Könntest du das bitte mal näher erläutern, wieso die Gesetzeslage so ist.


----------



## Marcimoto (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Abo-Prämien: 30€-Scheck, 30€-Amazon-Gutschein*

Das 1 Jahres Studenten Magazin-Abo kostet 41 Euro, die normale 1 Jahres DVD-Variante aber mit 30 Euro Gutschein effektiv nur 32 Euro.
Da stimmt das Konzept irgendwie nicht so ganz oder? ^^

Ach, und der Link für das normale Magazin Abo führt ins Leere.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Abo-Prämien: 30€-Scheck, 30€-Amazon-Gutschein*



MarCy schrieb:


> Das 1 Jahres Studenten Magazin-Abo kostet 41 Euro, die normale 1 Jahres DVD-Variante aber mit 30 Euro Gutschein effektiv nur 32 Euro.
> Da stimmt das Konzept irgendwie nicht so ganz oder? ^^
> 
> Ach, und der Link für das normale Magazin Abo führt ins Leere.



Danke für die Info, der Link sollte jetzt wieder gehen. 

Das mit den Prämien ist halt immer so eine Sache, ab dem 2. Jahr lohnt sich dann eher das Studenten-Abo, aber wenn man natürlich nur ein Abo abschließt um eine Prämie abzugreifen, ist das etwas anderes


----------



## mannefix (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Früher gabs 1 Spiel für 1 Jahr (statt 30 Euro) - fand ich besser für ein Spiele/Hardwaremagazin.


----------



## Julian1303 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

bekommt man als jahrelanger treuer Abo Inhaber auch mal wieder ne Prämie?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> bekommt man als jahrelanger treuer Abo Inhaber auch mal wieder ne Prämie?



Also wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich mich einfach mal beim Aboservice melden...


----------



## Felupolo (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie sieht das aus, wenn ich einem Kumpel auswähle für die Prämie, muss er dann auch ein Abo abschließen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Felupolo schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus, wenn ich einem Kumpel auswähle für die Prämie, muss er dann auch ein Abo abschließen?



Du musst lediglich eine andere Person als Abo-Empfänger angeben, das kann auch Mutter, Oma, Tanke oder der Bruder sein, an die wird dann lediglich die Prämie geschickt, das Abo dagegen an deine Adresse.


----------



## Nottulner (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn  es Need for Speed Payback als Prämie gibt dann lasse ich auch gerne werben


----------



## BosnaMaster (4. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mal den Vertrieb angeschrieben wie es für die Schweiz aussieht.

Falls möglich sofort umstellen auf 2 Jahres Abo. xD inkl. BF1 Werbeprämie.  

Ich bestelle immer über Presseshop.ch da gibt es nix geschenkt.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmdale (7. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Beeindruckendes Spieleangebot. Wär man ja fast doof, wenn man "nur" AC Origins kauft, wenn man das weltbeste Hardware-Printmagazin für fast lau dazu bekommt (welches wiederum als DVD Version ja eh nochmal zusätzlich Spiele-Keys hat )


----------



## BosnaMaster (8. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ja dafür nur in D gültig....  :mad: 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Beeindruckendes Spieleangebot. Wär man ja fast doof, wenn man "nur" AC Origins kauft, wenn man das weltbeste Hardware-Printmagazin für fast lau dazu bekommt (welches wiederum als DVD Version ja eh nochmal zusätzlich Spiele-Keys hat )



Ich hätte es nicht besser sagen können, 



BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Ja dafür nur in D gültig....  :mad:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Ich habe gerade mal unseren Kollegen im Haus befragt. Leider müssten wir bei manchen Prämien 30-40 Euro (!) nur Handlingsaufwand für den Export bezahlen. Das lässt sich wirtschaftlich leider nicht darstellen, da zahlen wir nur drauf am Ende.


----------



## IRobertuSI (24. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Beeindruckendes Spieleangebot. Wär man ja fast doof, wenn man "nur" AC Origins kauft, wenn man das weltbeste Hardware-Printmagazin für fast lau dazu bekommt (welches wiederum als DVD Version ja eh nochmal zusätzlich Spiele-Keys hat )


 Kann man die Spiele bei der DVD-Version auch runterladen? Habe kein Laufwerk, deshalb frage ich


----------



## Palmdale (24. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Die meisten Spiele sind über Codes, allerdings manche nur auf DVD. Variiert von Monat zu Monat. Für den Notfall gibts ja 20€ extern nen Laufwerk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



IRobertuSI schrieb:


> Kann man die Spiele bei der DVD-Version auch runterladen? Habe kein Laufwerk, deshalb frage ich



Wir haben manchmal eine DRM-freie Version. Da gibt es dann naturgemäß keinen Key.


----------



## Calisto94 (28. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ist an sich zwar 'ne nette Idee, die CD- und DVD-Versionen der Hefte noch zu bringen, allerdings haben über 98% der neu auf den Markt kommenden Computergehäuse *keine* Frontschächte mehr für Erweiterungen (weder für Laufwerke, noch für USB-Fronten usw.)... finde ich zwar echt bescheuert, aber so sind die Hersteller... ich denke, in 1-2 Jahren werden dann Laufwerke zumindest für PCs komplett für tot erklärt, dann wird's auch keine externen Laufwerke mehr für PC geben für CD/DVD/Blu-Ray...

Und in spätestens 5 Jahren gibt's dann auch keine neuen Blu-Ray-Player mehr. Witzig, wo doch gerade manche Leute versuchen, ein Comeback der "CompactCassette" einzuleiten xD


----------



## Rebz95 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Guten Abend,
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob die Frage hier berechtigt ist, jedoch finde ich auf meine Frage leider keine konkrete Antwort.
Wie ist das, wenn man bereits ein Abo abgeschlossen hat und eine Prämie erhalten hat. Gibt es jährlich  neue Prämien quasi dazu, oder ist dies nur einmalig für neu Abonenten?

LG
Rebz95


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Rebz95 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Ich weiß leider nicht, ob die Frage hier berechtigt ist, jedoch finde ich auf meine Frage leider keine konkrete Antwort.
> Wie ist das, wenn man bereits ein Abo abgeschlossen hat und eine Prämie erhalten hat. Gibt es jährlich  neue Prämien quasi dazu, oder ist dies nur einmalig für neu Abonenten?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Fragen sind eigentlich immer berechtigt. 

Und nein, neue Prämien gibt es nicht jährlich, das gibt es nirgendwo. Was Dich aber nicht davon abhalten sollte, mit unserem Abo-Dienstleister zu sprechen.


----------



## Rebz95 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------



## Bartolas (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Was ist eigentlich so alles auf der DVD drauf? Ich kenne nur die Normale Ausgabe überelege aber gerade euch zu Abonieren und Frage mich ob ich die DVD gebrauchen kann oder nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Bartolas schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich so alles auf der DVD drauf? Ich kenne nur die Normale Ausgabe überelege aber gerade euch zu Abonieren und Frage mich ob ich die DVD gebrauchen kann oder nicht.



Auf DVD gibt es immer mindestens eine Spiele-Vollversion, dazu kommen fast immer exklusive Video(s). Hier und da Hintergrund-Material zu den Artikeln, auch wichtige Treiber und Tools.


----------



## Bartolas (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hab es mal mit DVD bestellt, das Risiko ist ja gering weil ich FarCry 5 eh gekauft hätte .


----------



## Ratherox (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Nun ist die Frage, wenn man noch kein Abo abgeschlossen hat, kann man sich dann auch einfach selber werben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Ratherox schrieb:


> Nun ist die Frage, wenn man noch kein Abo abgeschlossen hat, kann man sich dann auch einfach selber werben?



Nein, das geht nicht - bei einem LWL-Abo muss man jemand anderen angeben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Ratherox schrieb:


> Nun ist die Frage, wenn man noch kein Abo abgeschlossen hat, kann man sich dann auch einfach selber werben?



Dann gibst Du einfach ein Elternteil an (selbst wenn Du noch bei Deinen Eltern wohnst) und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## Master-Onion (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

2x 4GB DDR3 wäre mal toll, oder ein Zosma


----------



## Krabonq (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Warum kaufen Sie PC Games Hardware am Kiosk und verzichten dabei auf unsere tollen Prämien? Jeden Monat gibt es neue attraktive Prämien. Sie müssen lediglich einen Prämienempfänger angeben, der von uns als "Werber" bezeichnet wird. Werber kann jeder sein, auch Personen, die im gleichen Haushalt leben.



Wurde sicher irgendwo schon vor Jahren erklärt, aber warum ist das so?
Welche Gesetze werden damit ausgehebelt?


----------



## Pedrobeamer (13. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also jedes mal Abo kündigen und wieder von vorn o_O


----------



## Laberkopp (10. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wie lange ist die Lieferzeit für den Gamesplanet Donwloadcode ? Doch nicht ernsthaft ca 4 Wochen?


----------



## Astra-Coupe (18. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

So, nachdem ich nach vielen, treuen, Jahren heute mal angerufen habe, wie es denn mit Prämien für Stammkunden aussieht... habe ich telefonisch gleich mal die Kündigung durchgegeben. :ka: Als Neukunde ist man es wert eine Prämie zu bekommen, während man als alter Stammkunde keinerlei Dankeschön erhält? Klar ist das überall so eingebürgert aber wie wäre es denn mal damit, Prämien für besonders treue Kunden einzuplanen?! Nach 5 Jahren zum Beispiel ein hochwertiger Gamekey, zum bsp eine Goldversion von irgendeinem UBI Game? Immerhin zahle ich ja brav und jedes Jahr pünktlich mein Geld an euch, da mir das Heft gefällt. Jetzt werde ich tatsächlich dazu gedrängt zu kündigen, wenn ich auch gerne mal wieder so eine tolle Aboprämie haben möchte. Total unverständlich für mich aber gut, ich passe mich dann mal dem Computec Media System Plan an und erhalte zum Jahresende dann eben meine letzte Printausgabe. :wall: Klar, damit ich persönlich nun eine Prämie erhalten kann, muss ich mindestens 12 Monate warten glaube ich aber da besorg ich mir eben zwischenzeitlich jedesmal ein anderes Abo und wechsle immer zwischen den beiden um meine Belohnung als treuer Kunde zu bekommen. :ugly::lol: Würde da definitiv mal am System arbeiten, sowas kann eigentlich nicht wirklich im Interesse des Verlages sein, Prämien auszuschreiben welche Bestandskunden zum kündigen bringen. :what:

PS: Die Prämie in Höhe von 10€, die mir gerade in der Kündigungsbestätigung angeboten wird für's bleiben, reichen leider nicht aus eine vollwertige Prämie zu ersetzen. Auch wenn der Versuch nach dem Telefonat jetzt doch irgendwie belustigend wirkt. :devil:

====================================================

Edit: Nach einem klärenden Gespräch mit den zuständigen Parteien, ziehe ich meine Aussage offiziell zurück und muss sagen, der erste Eindruck kann manchmal ordentlich täuschen. In der Tat scheint man als Abonnent einen gewissen Stellenwert zu besitzen, wenn man Beschwerden anbringt und es wird sich um einen gekümmert. Mich hat es sehr gefreut, daß meiner Stimme Gehör geschenkt wurde und wir einen fairen Kompromiss gefunden haben am Ende. Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal Thilo, für's vermitteln und Aufklärung betreiben.  Freue mich schon darauf, viele weitere Jahre zu den Abonenten zählen zu dürfen. Das Thema ist damit für mich vom Tisch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo Astra-Coupe,

siehe meine PN - manchmal macht der externe Dienstleister etwas, was so nicht abgesprochen ist.

Es lohnt sich als "Alt"-Abonnent immer, sich zu rühren. Das mache ich bei meinen Abos auch immer so.


----------



## Honsel17 (6. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Habe mir vor kurzem das DVD Abo bestellt un steige mit 07/12 ein, als Prämie habe ich einen Spielecode genommen, meine Frage jetzt da ich schon 2 Spiele dieser Sammlung besitze kann ich mir den Code selber aussuchen oder muss ich in Kauf nehmen nachher ein Spiel doppelt zu besitzen.

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Honsel17 schrieb:


> Habe mir vor kurzem das DVD Abo bestellt un steige mit 07/12 ein, als Prämie habe ich einen Spielecode genommen, meine Frage jetzt da ich schon 2 Spiele dieser Sammlung besitze kann ich mir den Code selber aussuchen oder muss ich in Kauf nehmen nachher ein Spiel doppelt zu besitzen.
> 
> Mfg



Hallo,

so ganz verstehe ich die Frage nicht.  Welche Sammlung ist denn gemeint?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Honsel17 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Als ich es bestellt habe standen zur Auswahl The Division 2, AC Odysses, Anno und BF5


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Honsel17 schrieb:


> Als ich es bestellt habe standen zur Auswahl The Division 2, AC Odysses, Anno und BF5



Also von uns erhältst du ja einen Gamesplanet-Gutscheincode als Abo-Prämie. Danach gehst du auf diese Gamesplanet-Seite, wählst dein Wunsch-Spiel aus (bei einem 1-Jahres-Abo kannst du übrigens nicht die Prämien vom 2-Jahres-Abo auswählen) und legst es in den Warenkorb. Im Warenkorb gibst du den Gutscheincode an, den du von uns bekommen hast und erhältst somit das Spiel deiner Wahl kostenfrei. Es gibt natürlich nur 1 Spiel gratis und nicht alle, falls du also schon Spiele besitzt, stehen dir genügend andere Titel zur Auswahl - es kommen in der Regel auch jeden Monat neue Spiele hinzu, falls du noch warten möchtest.


----------



## Honsel17 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ah ok, danke für die prompte Antwort


----------



## 0perator (11. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,
ich möchte den werbefreie Zugang, die digital Ausgabe und die +Artikel
Welches Abbo muss ich abschließen?
Ist dann die Spiel Prämie dabei (Tomb Raider)?

Danke


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht extrem dumme Frage aber damit ich nichts falsch verstehe: Bei der  1-Jahres-DVD-Abo inkl. Spiele-Key von Gamesplanet für 67 Euro kriege ich also monatlich das Heft + DVD + die Prämie? Gilt dies auch für Österreicher? Ich kann leider das Lieferland nicht mehr wechseln (muss noch den Cache leeren, vl geht es dann)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



SnaxeX schrieb:


> Vielleicht extrem dumme Frage aber damit ich nichts falsch verstehe: Bei der  1-Jahres-DVD-Abo inkl. Spiele-Key von Gamesplanet für 67 Euro kriege ich also monatlich das Heft + DVD + die Prämie? Gilt dies auch für Österreicher? Ich kann leider das Lieferland nicht mehr wechseln (muss noch den Cache leeren, vl geht es dann)



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen. 

Hast Du mal probiert, im Shop auf Österreich zu wechseln? Da gibt es einen Länder-Schalter.
dann kannst Du auch zum "Österreich-Preis" von 75,- € die Prämie auswählen:
Computec Shop


----------



## SnaxeX (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen Fragen.
> 
> Hast Du mal probiert, im Shop auf Österreich zu wechseln? Da gibt es einen Länder-Schalter.
> dann kannst Du auch zum "Österreich-Preis" von 75,- € die Prämie auswählen:
> Computec Shop



Super danke! 
Ja, den Schalter habe ich oben gefunden aber ich wollte sicherheitshalber nachfragen, wird im Laufe der Woche bestellt!


----------



## Eragoss (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Da mich eigentlich nur das Digit-Abo und die einfache Spielprämie interessiert, ist aktuell leider nix für ich dabei. Das PCGH Hardware Digital-Abo mit 2 Jahre Laufzeit (79,98 €) + die einfache Spielprämie (Anno 1800 Standardedition) und Ihr hätte einen neuen Abonnement für 2 Jahre.  
Preislich wäre das Abo teurer wie das 1 Jahr Printabo inkl. Spieleprämie und Ihr hätte keinerlei Versand/Druckkosten.


----------



## beastyboy79 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Eragoss schrieb:


> Da mich eigentlich nur das Digit-Abo und die einfache Spielprämie interessiert, ist aktuell leider nix für ich dabei. Das PCGH Hardware Digital-Abo mit 2 Jahre Laufzeit (79,98 €) + die einfache Spielprämie (Anno 1800 Standardedition) und Ihr hätte einen neuen Abonnement für 2 Jahre.
> Preislich wäre das Abo teurer wie das 1 Jahr Printabo inkl. Spieleprämie und Ihr hätte keinerlei Versand/Druckkosten.[/QUOTE
> 
> +1 für mich bitte!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Morgen grätsche ich bei dem Thema rein, stay tuned!


----------



## beastyboy79 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Morgen grätsche ich bei dem Thema rein, stay tuned!



still staying tuned.... was hat die Blutgrätsche ergeben?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> still staying tuned.... was hat die Blutgrätsche ergeben?



Bald, sehr bald. 

Das braucht etwas im Backend, aber das ist nur Formsache.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Okay, hier ist was:
Computec Shop

Die dazu passenden Spiele, die man exemplarisch holen kann: Computec Abo Praemien - Gamesplanet.com

Was ich nicht wusste: 2-Jahres-Abo sind nicht überall möglich, z. B. in Österreich. Das Angebot ist also Deutschland-only. Da kann ich leider nichts machen.


----------



## searched4u (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ich habe heute ein 2-Jahres digital Abo abgeschlossen 

Wie in dem Artikel von heute beschrieben:

"Wie komme ich an die Spieleprämie im Digital-Abo?
Suchen Sie sich zuerst ein interessantes Spiel bei Gamesplanet aus, gehen Sie dann zum Computec-Webshop und loggen Sie sich ein (falls kein Account vorhanden ist, sollten Sie diesen anlegen). Dann bestellen Sie das 2-Jahres-Abo und bekommen Ihren Key für Gamesplanet. Hier loggen Sie sich ein, legen das gewünschte Spiel in den Warenkorb, lösen dort den Gamesplanet-Gutschein ein und schon bekommen Sie Ihr Lieblings-Spiel."

Habe ich zunächst einen Account bei computec angelegt, dort bezahlt und wollte anschließend die Prämie bei Gamesplanet einlösen. Aber den Code der in den Bestelldetails vermerkt ist wird für Anno 1800 nicht akzeptiert ("Dieser Code ist uns nicht bekannt"). Wie kann ich hier vorgehen?

Zweiter Punkt: Im Abo ist ja auch PCGHPlus enthalten, aber wie verknüpfe ich das mit meinem PCGH-Account (separat erstellt)?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



searched4u schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute ein 2-Jahres digital Abo abgeschlossen
> 
> ...



Hallo,

erst einmal herzlich Willkommen und dann natürlich ein dickes Sorry, dass es so losgeht.

Bitte melde Dich beim Gamesplanet-Support: hilfe@gamesplanet.com . Benötigt wird der Gutscheincode und die E-Mail-Adresse Deines Accounts. Dann kann Gamesplanet Account und Gutschein einsehen und Dich zu Deinem Spiel bringen.

Was Plus angeht: Nach meinem Wissen bekommst Du eine Mail von DPV, wo die Aktivierung des Accounts erklärt wird. Das kann aber etwas dauern.


----------



## searched4u (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe. Die Mail an Gamesplanet ist raus. Mal sehen. Bezüglich des PLUS Abos habe ich leider nirgendwo einen Punkt gesehen. Zwar gab es eine Mail von computec, allerdings ging es hier nicht um das PCGH Plus. Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Informationen, dafür wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Tumbler (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



searched4u schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Hilfe. Die Mail an Gamesplanet ist raus. Mal sehen.  Bezüglich des PLUS Abos habe ich leider nirgendwo einen Punkt gesehen.  Zwar gab es eine Mail von computec, allerdings ging es hier nicht um das  PCGH Plus. Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Informationen, dafür wäre ich  sehr dankbar.



Bei mir war es damals so: Nachdem ich für den Shop und für PCGH je einen Account hatte, kam eine Mail von Computec mit dem Betreff "Dein pcgameshardware.de Community Account", die mir mitteilte, dass beide Accounts nun verknüpft sind (wohl weil sie auf dieselbe Mailadresse lauten). Nach ca. einem Tag kam noch eine Mail von Computec mit dem Betreff "Bitte aktiviere Dein Online-Abo auf pcgameshardware.de" (inklusive Link zum aktivieren). Danach konnte ich die Vorteile des Digitalabos auf pcgh.de nutzen. Falls da nichts kommt, probiere es vielleicht mal direkt bei http://www.pcgameshardware.de/onlineabo/.  Falls das auch nicht funktioniert, hilft eine Mail an computec@dpv.de sicher weiter (am besten inkl. Bestell- und Abonummer). Bei mir hat damals der Zugang in der App nicht funktioniert und der Support hat es in zwei Tagen gefixt.


----------



## searched4u (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Dann warte ich erstmal ab


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



searched4u schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Dann warte ich erstmal ab



Bei einer Sache muss ich mich korrigieren: Du kannst noch gar keinen Spielcode haben. Den gibt es per Post, wenn das Abo "bezahlt" ist. Ich glaube also nicht, dass Du einen gültigen Code für Gamesplanet hattest.


----------



## searched4u (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Dann wird ist das in der Bestellung angegebene  bestimmt nur eine interne Artikelnummer und damit ist klar, das der 'code' nicht funktioniert. Dann warte ich mal auf Post, denn bezahlt wurde per Paypal.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



searched4u schrieb:


> Dann wird ist das in der Bestellung angegebene  bestimmt nur eine interne Artikelnummer und damit ist klar, das der 'code' nicht funktioniert. Dann warte ich mal auf Post, denn bezahlt wurde per Paypal.



Interessehalber: Ist das missverständlich in der Bestellung? Wie lautet der genaue Wortlaut?


----------



## searched4u (4. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Hallo und sorry für die späte Antwort.

Text in der Bestellung:

Praemie 1

1 x Gamesplanet.de Download-Code 0,00 €
1844266_1154809	

Wie es mir scheint habe ich die Artikelnummer falsch interpretiert und daher kam es zu der Verwirrung. 
Danke trotzdem für die Mühen.

PS.: Die Mail für das online ABO kam jetzt an und ist auch schon aktiviert!


----------



## Dr-Best (26. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Mal ne Frage.

WO kann ich sehen welches ABO ich habe und WO kann ich sehen wie lange das noch gültig ist und WO könnte ich dieses kündigen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Dr-Best schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> 
> WO kann ich sehen welches ABO ich habe und WO kann ich sehen wie lange das noch gültig ist und WO könnte ich dieses kündigen?



Hallo,

alle drei Fragen bekommt man von computec@dpv.de beantwortet.

Eine "Kontoansicht" online bekommt man in der Form so nicht.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Palmdale (4. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Aloha. Man sollte ggf den deutlichen Hinweis anfügen, dass Anno 1800 (mMn wirklich ne super Prämie) zwingend bis spätestens Releasedatum bei Gamesplanet eingelöst werden muss!

Danach ist es nicht mehr möglich


----------



## JamesJohnson (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Wenn ich die jetzt ein Digitalabo für 2 Jahre abschließe und mir als Prämie Wolfenstein Youngblood bei Gamesplanet aussuche: Ist das dann die deutsche, geschnittene oder die internationale, ungeschnittene Version?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



JamesJohnson schrieb:


> Wenn ich die jetzt ein Digitalabo für 2 Jahre abschließe und mir als Prämie Wolfenstein Youngblood bei Gamesplanet aussuche: Ist das dann die deutsche, geschnittene oder die internationale, ungeschnittene Version?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.



Hallo,

Du erwirbst mit diesem Abo ja kein konkretes Spiel, sondern kannst Dir das dann aussuchen.

Im speziellen Fall von Wolfenstein Youngblood spricht Gamesplanet im Moment mit Betheda, weil es unklar ist, wie die internationalen Versionen angeboten werden. Da ist Gamesplanet aber dran.


----------



## JamesJohnson (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du erwirbst mit diesem Abo ja kein konkretes Spiel, sondern kannst Dir das dann aussuchen.
> 
> Im speziellen Fall von Wolfenstein Youngblood spricht Gamesplanet im Moment mit Betheda, weil es unklar ist, wie die internationalen Versionen angeboten werden. Da ist Gamesplanet aber dran.



Alles klar, dann warte ich vielleicht noch ein kleines bisschen, bis ich das Abo abschließe ^^


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



JamesJohnson schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann warte ich vielleicht noch ein kleines bisschen, bis ich das Abo abschließe ^^



Es hat sich soweit geklärt: Wolfenstein: Youngblood Deluxe [Bethesda.net CD Key] fuer PC online kaufen

das ist die Version, Du auf unserer Webseite bekommst. Die englische also, ohne Änderungen.

Die deutsche gibt es leider nur gekürzt.


----------



## Leuenzahn (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Ich schau da mal in das Probeabo rein, mich interessiert da die Zugabe des Hardwaremagazins (was ich eigentlich alleine erwerben wollte, aber wenn schon denn schon).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Ich schau da mal in das Probeabo rein, mich interessiert da die Zugabe des Hardwaremagazins (was ich eigentlich alleine erwerben wollte, aber wenn schon denn schon).



Gerne doch, dafür bieten wir solche Schmankerl ja an.


----------



## Gerwald (17. August 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

Also solche Abos mache ich schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Nicht weil es mich nicht interessieren würde, sondern mit der schlechten Erfahrung die ich mehr Mals damit gemacht habe. Wenn jetzt auch nicht hier.
Meist Kamm das ganze bei mir an nach dem es schon Tage in den Geschäften erhältlich war. Dann kam Mal eine Ausgabe gar nicht. Oder was auch vor Kamm man zahlt für ein ganzes Jahr die ersten 4 Ausgaben kamen und dann nichts mehr. 
Das alles waren PC Zeitschrift die sicher jeder kennt. Also keine unbekannten.


----------



## mannefix (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



Gerwald schrieb:


> Also solche Abos mache ich schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr. Nicht weil es mich nicht interessieren würde, sondern mit der schlechten Erfahrung die ich mehr Mals damit gemacht habe. Wenn jetzt auch nicht hier.
> Meist Kamm das ganze bei mir an nach dem es schon Tage in den Geschäften erhältlich war. Dann kam Mal eine Ausgabe gar nicht. Oder was auch vor Kamm man zahlt für ein ganzes Jahr die ersten 4 Ausgaben kamen und dann nichts mehr.
> Das alles waren PC Zeitschrift die sicher jeder kennt. Also keine unbekannten.



Die Prämie und die Zeitschriften mit PCGH kamen bei mir seit Jahren zuverlässig an.
Dass Du mit anderen negativen Erfahrungen PCGH bewertest finde ich blöd.

Bitte nehmt das neue Star Wars Spiel in die Abos. Kommt am 15. November 2019.

Das mit der Werbung hier, Stichwort "AMAZON" finde ich in Ordnung. Nur bitte unabhängig bleiben!


----------



## SoldierShredder (6. November 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



mannefix schrieb:


> Bitte nehmt das neue Star Wars Spiel in die Abos. Kommt am 15. November 2019.


Hehe, dachte ich mir auch soeben . 

Also wenn das SW Game auch Bestandteil der Abos wird, habt ihr sowas von 100%ig bald einen neuen Abonnent.


----------



## SoldierShredder (20. November 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



SoldierShredder schrieb:


> Hehe, dachte ich mir auch soeben .
> 
> Also wenn das SW Game auch Bestandteil der Abos wird, habt ihr sowas von 100%ig bald einen neuen Abonnent.


Es sei denn, im Österreich-Shop werden random keine 24-Monate Abos angeboten . What the hell? Warum?? 

Gibts eine andere Möglichkeit, eine Spieleprämie per Abo zu bekommen, wenn man in Ö wohnt?


----------



## mannefix (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*

2 Jahres Abo mit Fallen Order: Besser 1 Jahr Abo...


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: PCGH-Prämien-Abo: Abo abschließen und eine Gratis-Prämie sichern [Anzeige]*



mannefix schrieb:


> 2 Jahres Abo mit Fallen Order: Besser 1 Jahr Abo...



Ist das Spiel so schlecht? 

Ich glaube Toptitel dürfen ruhig mit 2 JahresAbo verknüpft werden.

Ich hätte auch kein Problem, wenn mal Collections wie Witcher 1-3 dazukommen oder ein Gutschein GamesPlanet für Games im Wert von xx€ . Dann kann jeder selbst bestimmen, was er damit bei GamesPlanet macht.


----------



## Cuddleman (19. April 2020)

Gibt's keine Hardware-Prämien mehr?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. April 2020)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Gibt's keine Hardware-Prämien mehr?



Da bietet sich im Moment leider wenig an.


----------



## GxGamer (28. April 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso man für die tollen Prämien eine zweite Person angeben muss.
Ich hab PCGH auch abonniert, als Prämie gabs aber "nur" einen 10€ Playstore-Gutschein.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. April 2020)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso man für die tollen Prämien eine zweite Person angeben muss.
> Ich hab PCGH auch abonniert, als Prämie gabs aber "nur" einen 10€ Playstore-Gutschein.



Ja nun, das liebe Gesetz...


----------



## GxGamer (29. April 2020)

Dann versteh ich eben die Logik dieses Gesetzes nicht. Aber da gibts ja so einige die man anzweifeln kann


----------



## h_tobi (23. Mai 2020)

Schade, dass Doom Eternal nicht mehr als Prämie verfügbar ist, hätte mich glatt für ein 2 Jahres Digital-Abo entschieden. 

Die anderen Games interessieren mich leider nicht, sorry @PCGH. 

Edit: Bietet doch Doom Eternal wieder als Prämie an, ich wäre dann sofort dabei.


----------



## Nebulus07 (25. Mai 2020)

Habe am Samstag 51 Euro bezahlt für Heft ohne DVD, 1 Jahr + 10 Euro Amazon Gutschein. Also 41 Euro für Abo !
Heute gibts das ganze für "JETZT BESTELLEN: 1-Jahres-Magazin-Abo inkl. 15€-Amazon-Gutschein für 51 Euro". Also 36 Euro !

5 Euro Unterschied!


----------



## lfastdhard (14. August 2020)

Ich kann leider die Beworbene Prämie in Form eines 30,- € Verrechnungsschecks finden.

Fehler im Artikel ??

Eventuell findet es jemand und kann mir ne Info geben.


----------



## lfastdhard (20. August 2020)

Hmmmm

keine Reaktion seitens des PCGH Teams......  
Leider auch nicht auf meine persönliche Nachfrage als Feedback auf den Artikel......


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (10. September 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Digital-Abo. Ist dort auch jeden Monat die Spiele-Vollversion bei wie bei der DVD-Ausgabe?


----------



## bushfeuer (10. September 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Digital-Abo. Ist dort auch jeden Monat die Spiele-Vollversion bei wie bei der DVD-Ausgabe?



Nein, die DVD-Inhalte sind im Digital-Abo leider nicht enthalten...


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (10. September 2020)

@bushfeuer 
Danke dir, die Frage hatte der Support leider nicht beantwortet gehabt. Da mich aber nicht jedes Spiel interessiert, ist das Digital Abo aber vermutlich trotzdem besser für mich. Ich hatte nämlich extra das "PC Magazin" gekündigt, weil ich die letzten 6 Ausgabe (Papierausgaben mit DVD) nicht gelesen hatte und die Programme mich nicht interessieren, weswegen ich dort auch nicht zum Digital Abo gewechselt bin.


----------



## latiose88 (22. Januar 2021)

Was heißt diese LWL ich kann dazu leider ja nix im internet finden nur was mit lichtwellen und so.Was eben nicht zu diesem Vertrag hier passt mit dem All Inklusive und dann kommt diese LWL. Danke schon mal für die info dafür.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2021)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Was heißt diese LWL ich kann dazu leider ja nix im internet finden nur was mit lichtwellen und so.Was eben nicht zu diesem Vertrag hier passt mit dem All Inklusive und dann kommt diese LWL. Danke schon mal für die info dafür.


LWL ist "Leser werben Lesen"

"Sie wurden als neuer Leser von PCGH Kombi-Jahresabo ohne DVD: All Inclusive geworben. Als Dankeschön für die Empfehlung erhält der Werbende von uns eine attraktive Prämie. Er muss selbst kein Abonnent sein, um Sie zu werben.

Die Prämie wird an die Lieferadresse des Werbenden verschickt, die Sie im Bestellprozess angeben."
Oder: "Sie müssen lediglich einen Prämienempfänger angeben, der von uns als "Werber" bezeichnet wird. Werber kann jeder sein, auch Personen, die im gleichen Haushalt leben."


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Februar 2021)

An wen kann mich sich wenden wenn es Probleme mit dem Abo gibt?
Kundenservice reagiert seit Wochen nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Februar 2021)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> An wen kann mich sich wenden wenn es Probleme mit dem Abo gibt?
> Kundenservice reagiert seit Wochen nicht.



Du kannst mir gerne eine PN schicken.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du kannst mir gerne eine PN schicken.


Wurde gestern und heute gemacht.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (18. Februar 2021)

Das digitale Abo macht leider immer noch Ärger.


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2021)

Warum gibt es die Prämien eigentlich nicht für bestehende Abos?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum gibt es die Prämien eigentlich nicht für bestehende Abos?


Das ist eine reine Kostenfrage. Wir bekommen die Prämien ja auch nicht geschenkt, sondern müssen sie einkaufen. So würde sich ein Abo für uns gar nicht lohnen, wenn wir das quasi jedes Jahr machen. Das ist wie bei allen anderen Abos oder Verträgen auch.


----------



## Tekkla (25. März 2021)

Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Dann lohnt es sich ja schon fast jedes Jahr das Abo zu kündigen, um dann bei einem neuen Abo die Prämie abzugreifen. Dabei verstehe ich ja durchaus das Lock-Konzept hinter den Pämien. Andererseits fände ich es als Abonnent ganz nett, wenn man zumindest ab und an auch mal ein Bleibebonbon bekäme.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2021)

Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis der Code beim Werber ankommt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. Dann lohnt es sich ja schon fast jedes Jahr das Abo zu kündigen, um dann bei einem neuen Abo die Prämie abzugreifen. Dabei verstehe ich ja durchaus das Lock-Konzept hinter den Pämien. Andererseits fände ich es als Abonnent ganz nett, wenn man zumindest ab und an auch mal ein Bleibebonbon bekäme.



Das ist doch bei jedem Vertrag mit Laufzeit so.  Aber am Ende kannst Du Dich wie bei jedem anderen Vertrag auch immer beim Service melden, wenn Du ein Bonbon willst.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis der Code beim Werber ankommt?



Das hängt vor allem davon ab, wann der Zahlungseingang erfolgt. Danach geht das normalerweise in wenigen Tagen,


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. April 2021)

Total War Warhammer 3? Cool. 
Da könnte ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Nebulus07 (26. Juli 2021)

Wann wird es wieder ein Special-Angebot geben für die Print Ausgaben? Meine Jahresabbo ist abgelaufen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juli 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Wann wird es wieder ein Special-Angebot geben für die Print Ausgaben? Meine Jahresabbo ist abgelaufen


Helau,

was meinst Du genau mit Special-Angeboten?


----------



## Nebulus07 (26. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Helau,
> 
> was meinst Du genau mit Special-Angeboten?


Na, so ein tolles Angebot wie zu Corona Zeiten vor einem Jahr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War vor einem Jahr genau 11 Euro günstiger (den 10 Euro Amazon Gutschein gab es damals auch)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juli 2021)

Also das Kombi-Abo an sich ist ja quasi Standard bei PCGH - Du kriegst gar nichts mehr anderes.

Die aktuellen Prämiensachen bewerben wir ja immer schön:








						Age of Empires 4, FIFA 22, LS22 oder BF2042 : Jetzt als Prämie im PCGH-Abo
					

Bock auf Age of Empires 4, LS22, BF2042 oder FIFA 22? Wer sich eines der Spiele zulegen will, bekommt sie auch als Abo-Prämie bei PCGH.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				











						**LETZTE CHANCE** PCGH ausprobieren: PCGH 3er-Kombi-Abo mit Amazon-Gutschein und Spiele-Vollversion
					

Mit dem Sommer-Probe-Abo der PCGH bekommt man drei Ausgaben der PCGH DVD inklusive einer Überraschungsvollversion und Amazon-Gutschein.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## criss vaughn (7. Oktober 2021)

Hi Leute,

da ich wohl für mehrere Monate aus den USA zurückkommen werde, wollte ich ein neues Abo (1 Jahr + Prämie) abschließen, finde aber nur Kombo's mit den Gutscheinen - ist die Aktion mit bspw. AoE 4 schon abgelaufen?

Danke & weiter so


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Oktober 2021)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> da ich wohl für mehrere Monate aus den USA zurückkommen werde, wollte ich ein neues Abo (1 Jahr + Prämie) abschließen, finde aber nur Kombo's mit den Gutscheinen - ist die Aktion mit bspw. AoE 4 schon abgelaufen?
> 
> Danke & weiter so



Age 4 läuft weiter - freue mich über Deine Posting 









						Steam-Hits als PCGH-Aboprämie: Jetzt Deathloop, Age of Empires 4 oder Jurassic World Evolution 2 Deluxe sichern
					

Sichern Sie sich jetzt den Steam-Topseller Deathloop oder Age of Empires 4 oder Jurassic World Evolution 2 Deluxe als Aboprämie.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## criss vaughn (8. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Age 4 läuft weiter - freue mich über Deine Posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich habe den gesamten Absatz mit Gamesplanet überlesen - Lesen bildet und hilft 

Danke, freue ich mich sehr!


----------



## WhiteBeard (12. März 2022)

Moment... Es gibt Abo-Prämien?!  Meine 3 Monate Testphase hab ich automatisch um nen Jahr verlängern lassen. So ein Käse.


----------



## Rosini (9. Juli 2022)

geile Sache, vor einer Woche Jahres-Abo abgeschlossen und einen wahnsinns 10-Euro Gutschein bekommen. Wohl mal wieder zu früh ein Abo abgeschlossen. Das wenn man vorher mal wissen würde...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juli 2022)

Rosini schrieb:


> geile Sache, vor einer Woche Jahres-Abo abgeschlossen und einen wahnsinns 10-Euro Gutschein bekommen. Wohl mal wieder zu früh ein Abo abgeschlossen. Das wenn man vorher mal wissen würde...


Das klingt nach einem 1-Jahres-Digital-Abo, richtig?


----------



## Rosini (10. Juli 2022)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem 1-Jahres-Digital-Abo, richtig?



Nein, Print-Abo mit DVD - Jahresvertrag. lg


----------



## SFT-GSG (1. Oktober 2022)

Auf den 10€ Amazon Gutschein für 1 Jahr digital warte ich auch schon seit 3 Wochen. Ob da nochmal was kommt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Auf den 10€ Amazon Gutschein für 1 Jahr digital warte ich auch schon seit 3 Wochen. Ob da nochmal was kommt?



Wenn Du mir per PN einige persönliche Daten schickst, frage ich gerne für Dich nach.


----------



## 200Cartridges (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich überlege mir ein Abo zu holen. Welchen Vorteil hat die DVD Variante gegenüber der normalen Print? Also was ist da regelmäßig so drauf? Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand grob auflisten was da so das letzte halbe Jahr alles dabei war?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2022)

200Cartridges schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ein Abo zu holen. Welchen Vorteil hat die DVD Variante gegenüber der normalen Print? Also was ist da regelmäßig so drauf? Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand grob auflisten was da so das letzte halbe Jahr alles dabei war?


Der größte Unterschied ist der Spiele-Key. Es gibt also jedes Mal ein Spiel. Ab und an gibt es dann noch so Besonderheiten wie das 20-Jahres-Archiv auf der DVD.


----------

